#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-12
<tsak_> Tarveis taas jelppiä :/
<tsak_> Laitettiin kaverin tietsikkaan ubuntua ja eihän se sinne asennu, ei sitte kirveelläkään. 32-bit versio tilttaa niin että eka hiiri jumahtaa ja sitte ruutu pimenee...64-bit versio heittää crash ilmoituksen. (Minttiä ei saanu asennettua eikä myöskään opensusea).
<tsak_> http://tinyurl.com/5whdgyn <--- toi kone
<tsak_> 64-bit versio olisi parempi kun koneessa on perusmuistia 8GB niin sais koko sen määrän käyttöön
<hifi> paria boottiparametria vois kokeilla
<hifi> mitäs noita nyt oli
<hifi> noapic ja nolapic
<hifi> jos tiedät mistä puhun
<tsak_> tarkennan vielä että puhutaan installointi vaiheesta. jos live-cd:tä käyttää niin jonkun ajan päästä 32-bit versio ainakin jumahtaa täysin. Vaikka heilutteis hiirtä jne (pois suljin sen että jos screensaver jotenkin bugais) 64-bit versio alkaa asentamaan ubuntua ja öböyt siinä kun se säätää configuroi grubbia koneelle niin crash window pomppaa ruutuun
<czr> "Intel i3-prosessorin ja 8 megatavun muistin turvin bittejä pyörittävä Aspire M3970-malli on vakaa valinta kodin perustöihin ja keskiraskaaseen pelaamiseen.". 8 megaa ei kyl taida riittaa perusubuntulle enaa..
<tsak_> lol
<hifi> tsak_: kokeile kun boottaat asennuslevyä laittaa grubissa kerneliparametreihin toi noapic ja nolapic sinne perään
<tsak_> joo 8 alkaa olee jo vähän liian pieni :D onneks noi on GT:ja
<czr> gin tonic?
<tsak_> se
<czr> excellent. sit silla muistin maaralla ei ole merkitysta kyl
<czr> oikeastaan mita lyhyempi, sen parempi luultavasti.
<tsak_> :D
<tsak_> no mut 32-versio ei kykene käyttää 8GB
<czr> kyl se kykenee, mut ei yhdelle prosessille
<czr> pitaa asentaa server-versio luultavasti niin sit tulee ison muistin tuki 32-bittisena
<czr> mut ei tuossa ole jarkea. 64-bittia on ihan ok kyl
<tsak_> jeps
<czr> voithan kokeilla asentaa alternative-cd:lla. vahan kuulostaa kyl silta et vois olla nayttisajuriongelma
<czr> tosin vaikea sanoa, riippuu kait korreloiko se live-cd:ssa mihinkaan asiaan mita olit just silloin tekemassa
<tsak_> mut se 64-bit version asennus ei jumahda
<tsak_> mun mielest'
<tsak_> voi käyttää livenä-cd:tä
<czr> outoa.
<tsak_> niin onkin
<czr> mut oliko joku syy miksei 64-bittinen kelpaa sit?
<tsak_> no siis se halutaan just asentaa kun tajuttiin että halutaan kaikki muisti käyttöön
<tsak_> mut 64-bit installer crash tulee suurin piirtein siinä kun se configuroi grubbia asennus vaiheessa
<inz> Onko koneelle ajeltu memtestiä?
<czr> hmm. maarittele crash
<tsak_> että pelkkä crash window ilmestyy ruutuun ilman mitään virhekoodia ja pyytää mua registeröitymään launchpaddiin ja lähettämään logi tietoja sinne
<tsak_> pitää katsoo toi mem
<czr> ai ihan sellainen rehellinen crash
<tsak_> juuh rehellinen ;)
<czr> ehditko osiointivaiheessa tekemaan mitaan?
<tsak_> ehdin
<czr> vai se hajoaa heti ennenkuin ehdit valitsemaan partitiointia yms
<czr> mika on konffis mita yritat tehda?
<czr> (about)
<tsak_> siis jos se conffaa grubbia jo niin onhan se ehtiny jotain minuutteja asennella
<czr> ah. totta.
<tsak_> eli alussahan on heti se partitionti
<czr> grubin asennus feilaa. my bad.
<czr> mut millainen partitiointi
<anacron> jos sen asentais manuaalisesti jälkeenpäin
<anacron> tai kokeilis asentaa ilman guita
<tsak_> no siinä on 3 osioo, swap, / ja /storage
<czr> ei ntfs:aa yms dualboottia yms
<czr> _
<czr> ?
<tsak_> ei
<czr> no johan
<tsak_> niinpä :/
<czr> itse kokeilisin asentaa alternatella ensin cli:n puhtaasti
<tsak_> ok
<czr> siihen ei mene kauaa
<tsak_> mitä eroa alternatella
<tsak_> on
<czr> loput desktopista/guista saa asennettua kuitenkin myohemmin
<czr> se kayttaa ei-graafista asennusohjelmaa
<czr> vahemman liikkuvia osia asennusvaiheessa
<tsak_> okok :)
<tsak_> sound like a plan :P
<tsak_> sounds
<czr> plus silla voi kyl tehda enemman valintoja kuin gui-versiolla mut silla ei nyt tassa tapauksessa ole merkitysta
<czr> sounds like a plan 9 from outer space.
<czr> mut kerro mita sen altin kanssa kay sit
<czr> siitakin on 32-bit ja 64-bit versio erikseen
<tsak_> KeRRRrRrooon ja joo :) hyvä nyt kun on suunnitelma :P
<tsak_> mikä on hyvä sivu jos haluan lukea lisää tosta alternative cd/dvd:stä jonka kyllä asennan tikun kautta...
<tsak_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lkPh9G -> Alternative downloads | Ubuntu
<tsak_> tuolta saan sen
<tsak_> mutta haluan siitä enemmän tietoa :P
<anacron> ei tipu
<tsak_> :P
<tsak_> eikä lirise, nih!
<tale> tsak_: Et sanonut onko muistitesti ajettu.
<tsak_> tale en sanonutkaan kun en sitä ajanut. Eli sekin pitää ajaa vielä joo. Mutta kone on pakasta repästy, eli ihan uusi :)
<tsak_> ainiin jotain kernel panicia se heitti muuten nytkun tarkemmin rupesin miettimään.
<tsak_> mut katsotaan mitä alternatella tapahtuu
<heikki_> hola vaan kaikille
<tsak_> hola hola :)
<tsak_> tuleeko uusimman ubuntun mukana gparted valmiina vai pitääkö se installoida erikseen?
<heikki_> en ossaa sanoo. gparted ainakin on livecd:llä valmiina
<heikki_> "asennettuna"
<tsak_> niin on :)
<tsak_> yleensähän sitä käytetään ulkoiselta medialta että hdd on unmountattu tms....
<heikki_> joo monasti
<elias_a> Eikös sen voi silti asentaa lennosta vaikka ajaisikin live-cd:ltä jos vain verkko toimii?
<heikki_> voi
<heikki_> sinne voi mitä vaan asentaa kunhan rammia riittää (rammiin menevät kun ei ole tallennusta varten levyä)
<tsak_> niin ja jos käyttää usb-tikkua niin voi tallentaa pysyvästi paketteja siihen (käytännöllisempi kuin cd/dvd) :)
<tsak_> usb-live"cd" siis :D
<tsak_> niihin tikkuihin taitaa tulla automaattisesti jo 1GB verran tallennustilaa jos tekee boottaavaan tikun?
<tsak_> tarkoitan että se taitaa olla minimi
<tsak_> sit siinä on se toinen vaihtis että tehdään tikusta kuin CD/DVD, eli ei voi tallennella mitään kuin just hetkellisesti koneen muistiin :)
<heikki_> tsak_: no tuokin riippuu livetikusta ;) Mulla on livetikku jossa ei ole tallennustilaa
<heikki_> usb-creator taitaa tehdä sellasen jossa on tallennusmahdollisuus
<tsak_> juuh silleen mä tossa sanoinkin että voi tehdä myös tikun mikä toimii kuin CD/DVD eli ei ole mediaan tallennusta. :)
<heikki_> joo kerkesin kirjottaa ennenku luin loppuun :)
<tsak_> jooh :D
<tsak_> unetbootin avulla voi kans tehdä boottaavia tikkuja jos ei ei käytä ubuntua :)
<tsak_> taisin kerran testata sitä fedoran kanssa :)
<heikki_> unetbootin ei taida tehdä sellasta jossa saa tallentaa
<heikki_> ainakaan tossa mun ubuntu-tikussa ei voi tallentaa joka on tehty unetbootinilla
<heikki_> enkä löytäny mitää vipuu
<tsak_> tikun voi tehdä kai myös "manuaalisesti" consolissa :) dd_rescue on yksi tai dd:llä ubuntussa :) en ole koskaan tehnyt mut taisin lukea siitä joskus :D
<tsak_> fdiskillä siitä saa sitten boottaavan
<heikki_> aijaa, enpä ole aatellut että dd:llä voisi,. kai sitäki voi ehkä
<heikki_> luulis että eri filesysteemi
<heikki_> haittais asiaa
<tsak_> mitä tarkoitat?
<czr> joissakin systeemeissa voi tarvita myos mbr-pakettia
<tsak_> hmm..niin
<czr> fdisk ei alusta mbr:aa ja jos tikussa on mbr joka ei toimi vajakkibiosten kans niin sit tarvii tuon
<tsak_> sitte se on vajakkibios :D
<czr> tai jos tikku on jyratty jossain vaiheessa
<czr> no, noita koneita on yllattavan paljon maailmalla valitettavasti
<tsak_> joo en ole kertaakaan tehny tuota :)
<heikki_> jaha
<heikki_> linux from scratch usbitikulle vois joskus väsätä
<heikki_> en kyl tiiä onko siinä järkeä
<rhkfin> Yritän yhdistää komentoriviltä mencoderilla (stilleistä) luotua videota ja N900:lla kuvattua mp4-videota. Tässä skripti jolla sitä yritän: http://piratepad.net/Y4ay5zZ5Ah
<rhkfin> gpac eli MP4Box ei huoli Nokian videota jotta voisi liittää generoidun ja sen peräkkäin
<rhkfin> En haluaisi kääntää Nokian videota mihinkään jotta laatu ei kärsisi
<rhkfin> ideoita mitä tehdä?
<rhkfin> Error appending 20110912_001.mp4: Bad Parameter
<rhkfin> on virhe jonka saan
<rhkfin> ja olen toki valmis käyttämään ffmpegiä tahi mencoderia tms jos liittäminen onnistuu niillä!
<tsak_> http://www.eukhost.com/forums/f15/how-install-mp4box-10871/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jZHRvu -> How to install MP4Box
<rhkfin> katsotaas..
<rhkfin> tsak_: suositteletko siis uudemman version asentamista?
<Nakkel> *huoh* Ei pitäis koskaan säätää toimivaa.
<rhkfin> ;)
<rhkfin> Nakkel: sähän oot kokenut näissä videojutuissa :)
<Nakkel> Ömmm niin kai
<rhkfin> Nakkel: kts http://piratepad.net/Y4ay5zZ5Ah ja ratkaise mun ongelma!!
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5ckAE0 -> PiratePad: Y4ay5zZ5Ah
<rhkfin> jookojookojooko :)
<Nakkel> Melkeen voisin arvata arvaavani että nokian tuottama avi ei oo ihan sopivaa syötävää mp4boxille?
<Nakkel> Mikä ei olis yllätys esim N91:n kuvaamat videot ilmottaa framerateks ~4000FPS :P
<Nakkel> Uusia en tiä ku en oo saanu käsiini uusien nokioiden videoita.
<rhkfin> Nokia tuottaa mp4:sta (ei, en ymmärrä näistä paljoakaan)
<Nakkel> mp4 on containeri vaan
<gildean> eiks noksut pakkaa videon avc:lla ja äänen aac:lla?
<gildean> näin muistelisin
<anacron> mp4 on käytännössä nykyään h264:sta vaikka container onkin
<Nakkel> rhkfin: Noissa videoissa on ainaki eri codecit videoille et entiä pitääkö niiden olla samaa
<anacron> vanhemmissa laitteissa sit voi olla jotain muuta
<Nakkel> rhkfin: mencoderilla noi menee ainaki
<Nakkel> rhkfin: mencoder -ovc lavc -nosound -o herpderp.avi title.avi 20foobar.mp4
<Nakkel> Millähän saisin ikkunan roll upin takas hiiren rullaan. :/
<Nakkel> Pitikin mennä heittää compizissa cubea demotukseen ni katos hirvee läjä ominaisuuksia koko gnometuksesta. -__-
<Nakkel> Komposiitit ei enää toimi
<Nakkel> Siististi cool sinänsä että pelkkä cuben aktivointi saa koko setin näin sekasin.
<gildean> kyl sen saa toimimaan
<gildean> pitää tajuta vaan ensin muuttaa workspacet samalle riville
<gildean> ja ottaa automatic plug-in handling pois käytöstä
<gildean> sitten disabloi wallin ja laitta cuben ja rotaten käyttöön
<gildean> saattaa silti tiltata silleen kivasti
<gildean> ja atin kortilla et välttämättä saa enää unitya käyntiin
<gildean> sit pitää poistella ne konffit ja alottaa alusta
<Nakkel> Kyl mä cuben toimimaan siis sain, mutta kun haluan takas siihen aikasempaan minkä olin säätäny.
<Nakkel> Lähinnä tässä on nyt rikki composite ja ikkunat
<Nakkel> Jooei, saattaa olla että Ubuntu on liikkumassa ulos mun säädöistä tyystin. Ensin pitää hakata unityt mäkeen ja nyt Gnome hajoaa elämäänsä jonkun sinänsä simppelin compiz hetken kanssa.
<tsak_> auttaako jos ottaa backupit eka compizksen cfg tiedostoista?
<tsak_> niin ja unity on ihan reikä :D
<gildean> mä tykkään kyllä unitystä enemmän ku gnome-shellistä
<gildean> varsinki ton lightdm:n kanssa toimii nätisti
<gildean> joitain ärsyttäviä bugeja kyl löytyy vielä
<tsak_> mä en :D oon viel oikein yrittäny hokea itselleni, että se on vaan totuttelu kysymys mut...plaah :D esim ALT + F2 ei anna ehdotuksia softasta mitä haluat käynnistää. en tiedä miks tollanen asia ei ole siinä oletuksena :)
<gildean> hmm, millälailla ei anna?
<tsak_> itse joutuu ainakin kirjoittamaan koko ohjelman nimen ennenkuin sen voi käynnistää
<gildean> aah, totta joo
<gildean> mut toisaalta aika harvoin sieltä tarvii mitään uutta käynnistää
<tsak_> niin mut silti :D
<gildean> et ku kerran on sen kirjottanu, ni se on siinä valmiina
<tsak_> nämä on periaate juttuloita :)
<gildean> muistaakseni tosta oli kyllä puhetta jossain että se ominaisuus ois siihen tulossa
<gildean> voi olla että menee kyl vasta ens keväälle
<Nakkel> Vois pitkästä aikaa vilkasta mitä muille distroille kuuluu...
<tsak_> löytyyks opensuselle kans alternative asennuksia?
<tsak_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download <--- niinku tollasia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lkPh9G -> Alternative downloads | Ubuntu
<tsak_> Nakkel: http://distrowatch.com
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cfrEfu -> DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
<tsak_> Olen ymmärtänyt että itse Linus käyttäisi Fedoraa :O, joten voisin ehkä siirtyä siihen Nakkel ;)
<tsak_> voisit
<heikkiket> Toimiiko muilla ubuntu-fi.org ongelmitta? Minulla on ihan tajuttoman hitaat sivulataukset...
<heikkiket> ja vaikuttaisi, et ainoastaan foorumit toimii mitenkuten. Muu osa sivustosta ei ollenkaan
<Nakkel> Jees
<Nakkel> Dellasin kaikki compizin alaiset conffit ni sain takas omat säädöt <
<Nakkel> ♥ jope
<Nakkel> *jopa
<Nakkel> Sitä vaan tottuu joihinki asioihin niin tiukkaan ettei ilman voi elää.
<Nakkel> Mulla on ehdottomasti oltava rullassa ikkunoiden rollupit.
<Nakkel> Ilman ei pärjää missään.
<Guest31920> koitan dropboxia asentaa mutten tiedä kuinka se tässä uudessa ubuntussa sujuu. 9.10 versiossa kun tuplaklikkasi .deb pakettia se asensi sen.
<Guest31920> siis dropboxin sivuilta latasin .deb tiedoston jolla asennuksen pitäisi sujua, mutta nyt kun sen avaa, niin se avaa vain tuon sovellusvalikoiman. Miten saan sen siis asennettua?
<Uitto> dpkg -i paketti.deb kai, ei hajua sen kummemmin mutta tuli vaan mieleen etta vois koittaa. terminaalis siis
<anacron> esim noin
<anacron> mun mielestä debeihin tuli joku gui jos niitä tuplaklikkas
<anacron> sit pysty laittaa että asenna ja sit se vaan kysy passua
<Uitto> no naimpa kaveri selitti mutta jos ei tuu niin kai sita ihminen voi kokeella
<anacron> päättellä sen olis tässä ajassa tehny jo aika monta kertaa, mutta jos haluu viel graafisesti yrittää ni tsekkaisin läpi et onks siel jotain muita vaihtoehtoja avaa se deb (klikkaus oikeella ja joku open with tyylinen valikko)
<Guest31920> okei
<anacron> onks "sovellusvalikoima" se mistä voi asentaa guin kautta kaikennäköistä softaa reposta
<Guest31920> eikun nyt toi sovellusvalikoima yhtäkkiä ehdottaakin asentamista, joo aiemmin se ei tehnyt mitään, joo taisin kysellä liian aikaisin
<gildean> riittää kun kaksoisklikkaa, sen pitäs avata ubuntu software center sivu siitä debistä jossa on nappi missä lukee "install"
<gildean> klikkaa siitä niin se kysyy passun ja asentaa
<gildean> jos kaikki depenssit löytyy
<Guest31920> jep jep
<Guest31920> btw onko ubuntu-fi.orgin servut alhaalla vai mitä kun ei sivulle pääse
<gildean> alhaallahan tuo näyttäs olevan
<gildean> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-fi.org
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tq7P5s -> http://ubuntu-fi.org Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?
<rhkfin> Nakkel: jees, mencoder osaa tosissaan yhdistää noi - mut vaatii ton -nosoundin mikä ei taas oo hyvä.. -> pitää keksiä miten itse generoituun aviin saa rakennettua ääniraidan..
<gildean> rhkfin: se pitäää riipiä ensin irti se ääniraita ja sitten muxata takasin
<Uitto> Guest31920: no onnistuko, parhaiten sita oppii kokeilemalla
<Uitto> "ei se rikki mee" [tm]
<czr_> "kyl mä osaan erottaa myrkylliset sienet ihan tarpeeksi hyvin" (tm)
<tale> "Ei sieltä eilenkään tullut junaa".
<czr_> "se on polkupyörä"
<rhkfin> gildean: äh mutta ok..
<gildean> muxaus pitäs onnistua ihan ffmpegillä
<rhkfin> joo, pitää tutkia..
<tuho> onkohan ihan normaalia että 77% muistista on välimuistin käytössä
<tuho> 4gb muistia
<Echramath> Miksei?
<Echramath> Esim. mitä muuta sillä pitäisi tehdä?
<tuho> tuskin mitään
<tuho> sen takia kyselenkin kun en tiedä
<tuho> tuntu vaan että vanhalla koneella prosentti osuus oli paljon pienempi
<tuho> tosin siinä olikin vaan 1gb muistia
<Ondalf> sehän vain riippuu, kuin paljon niitä ohjelmia oot käynnistellyt/sammutellut. kyl viksu käyttis osaa vapauttaa kakut, jos vaaditaan muistia.
<tuho> juu
<Echramath> Vanhalla koneella kaikki muu vei suuremman osan muistista...
<tuho> ei tässä oikeen muuta ole nyt päällä ollut kun irc pidgin firefox ja spotify
<Ondalf> nimimerkillä seiskassa 1gb vapaana 8:sta ja 4gb välimuistissa
<tuho> juu
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-13
<tsak_> Huomenta kaikille
<tsak_> Piti tulla tänne ilmoittaa että se alternative amd64 ubuntu asentu viimein koneelle. :)
<tsak_> mutta siinä alussa kun on se memory test
<tsak_> niin se ei kyllä toiminut :D ei mitkään numerot liikkunu minnekkään ja jumahti siihen...mutta sain ubuntun asennettua eikä siinä äkkisältää löytynyt mitään vikoja :)
<tsak_> http://tinyurl.com/6g6ugan <-- toi oli se kone
<rhkfin> onnea siitä!
<Wolde> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Gz
<tsak_> Nyt mä unohdin jo taas kun viimeks varmaan vuos sitten tarvitsin tietää, eli mitä "$@" lähinnä toi @ merkki tekee? se liitty parametreihin
<tsak_> tarkoittiko se "loputonta määrää" parametreille?
<tsak_> $1 $2 jne...
<mjr> kyllä
<tsak_> wuhuu \o/ tänks :P
<tsak_> mitä sillä on sitten eroa $*
<tsak_> :o
<tsak_> $@ === $* ?
<mjr> enpä suorilta muista mitä $* tarkkaan ottaen tekee
<tsak_> sen pitäs tehdä sama? nojoo käytän $@ vaikka mielenkiinnosta kysyinkin :D
<tsak_> $* - This denotes all the parameters passed to the script at the time of its execution. Which includes $1, $2 and so on....
<tsak_> The positional parameters starting from parameter 1. If the expansion is done within double quotes, then each parameter becomes a single word, so that "$@" is equivalent to "$1" "$2" ... If your parameters are likely to contain embedded blanks, you will want to use this form.
<tsak_> ups
<mjr> The difference between $* and $@ lies in the way they behave when they occur inside double quotes: $* behaves in the normal way, whereas $@ creates a separate double-quoted string for each command-line argument. That is, "$*" behaves as if you had written "$1 $2 $3", whereas "$@" behaves as if you had written "$1" "$2" "$3".
<mjr> jeh
<mjr> eli käytännössä haluat aina sanoa "$@" ellet ole ihan satavarma että et ;)
<tsak_> aivan
<tsak_> no kysyn taas sitten vuoden päästä uudestaan xD
<tsak_> haha
<tale> Onko mahdollista saada Linuxissa äänet toimimaan kun yhdysrakenteinen äänipiiri on VIA Technologies, Inc, Device 9170?
<re-G> tale: jotain erityistä ongelmaa siinä?
<tale> re-G: Mikään toimimaan saamani ydin ei osaa käyttää tuota äänipiiriä. Ei käsitän ettei sille ole ajuria.
<tale> re-G: lspci kyllä näyttää tuon merkin ja mallin.
<anger> ihan vaan mututuntumalta väitän että vika jossain muussa kuin ajurissa
<anger> tyyliin äänet mutella tai muuta vastaavaa :)
<anger> tai kajaripiuha väärässä paikkaa
<tsak_> ydin ei osaa käyttää tuota äänipiiriä.??? Kerro tarkemmin :)
<Echramath> Tuolla tulee noin kaksi sivua osumia Googlessa...
<tale> Ääntä soittavat ohjelmat ei käynnisty, ilmoittavat ettei ole äänilaitetta.
<Echramath> Onko kukaan tällasiesta kuullut... http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/jEhGyu -> Heroes of Newerth - Download Heroes of Newerth
<mjr> sillä on jonkin verran suosiota helsingin tktl:llä
<mjr> kyllä ne sitä linuxilla menestyksekkäästi pelailevat mikroluokassa...
<tsaknorris> tiedän tuon S2games firman :)
<tsaknorris> itse pelasin savage2:sta aikasta paljonkin jossain vaiheessa
<tsaknorris> Sit kun meidän klaani voitti kaiken mitä siinä voi voittaa niin vähän jäi tonkin pelaaminen :D ---* Epicwarriors *---
<tsaknorris> alkoivat panostaa tuohon DOTA tyyliseen caccaan ja jättivät savage2:en :/
<Echramath> Se installeri ei ilmeisesti tee mitään tyhmää järjestelmälle...
<tsaknorris> en tiedä tosta
<tsaknorris> http://epicwarriors.viuhka.fi/ <-- tossa viel meijän klaanin sivut :)
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tNe3VP -> Official EpicWarriors forum - Index
<ak-> heipä hei, onko kellään kokemuksia hp mini 210-2201eo? kokeilin tikulta unetbootinilla tehtyä ubuntu notebookeditionia ni ei toimi näppäimistö :( tai siis tulee se unetbootin valikko siihen ja sit jos painaa jotain ni se laskuri vain pysähty ja mitään ei tapahdu ja jos antaa mennä sen ajan nollaan ni mitään ei siltikkään tapahdu
<ak-> mietin että oonko flailaillu vaan jotain sen tikun teossa vai onko tolla miniläppärillä joku juttusa?
<ighea> kaksi taikakirjainta: H & P =)
<tsaknorris> ubuntua en nyt ekana lähtis asentelee unetbootin kautta
<ak-> meegoa testasin ni se toimi ainakin ohan ok livekuvana
<ak-> millä mä saan sen tikulle sit nätisti? google tota unetbuuttia tarjos
<ighea> ak-: se notebook-edikka on kyllä aikas vanhasko jo
<tsaknorris> käytä ubuntun omaa
<ighea> ak-: pudottivat sen pois unitun myötä
<tsaknorris> startup disk creatoria
<tsaknorris> se tulee ihan vakiona
<tale> ak-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HnjtUs -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<ak-> no ei mulla nyt missään koneessa ubuntua, debian läppärissä ja no pöytäkone on sökönä, mut tossa miniläppärissä windows
<ighea> käytä sitä sitten
<tale> ak-: No sitten tämä https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<ak-> mut eikö se mee jotain dd jotain?
<ighea> ei
<tale> ak-: dd toimii, jos se on on USB-tikulle tehty image. Mutta .iso on CD-image.
<ighea> vai joko ne muka osasivat päivittää imagensa universaaleiksi
<gildean> winkulla hae http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.6.3.exe
<gildean> ja se image
<ighea> ak-: mut oikeesti, koita iskeä siihen neekerlilinux 11.04 eikä mitään muinaista netbook-edikkaa
<gildean> ja sitten klikkailet ton läpi
<gildean> ja däts it
<tale> Eilen ja tänään koitin asennella USB-tikulta uudempia Ubuntuja, mutta 10.04 oli ainoa jonka sain boottaamaan USB-tikulta.
<ak-> unity pelottaa :P
<ighea> pääsee siitä pois klassiseen
<ighea> senkun vaan valkkaa loginmanagerissa
<tsaknorris> mitäs se tale siellä  :D voi tikkuun asentaa ISO formaattisen imagen ettei se nyt ihan vaan ole pelkkä cd-image lol :P
<ak-> no jos sitä sen 11.04 laittelis, ja ainahan siellä on xfce4 jos alkaa ahdistamaa, mut jos sitä sit menis säätämää tolla windowsilla sen imagen tikulle, kiitoksia näistä, ehkä palailen vielä illemmalla tai huomenna jos jotain vielä tulee
<ak-> noh, ei lopputulos ollu kovinkaan paljoa parempi 11.04 ja universal usb installerin kanssa, tulee musta ruutu ja siihen jämähtää
<ak-> kokeilen vielä kerran, tuolla tikulla näyttäs olevan joku usb-creator.exe, kokeilen vielä sillä tehdä, luulen kyl et vika tos läppärissä itsessään mut samapa se on kokeilla vielä
<gildean> veikkaisin joo, että joku ajuri ei toimi oikein
<gildean> ja kokemuksesta voisin sanoa, että se saattas olla nimenomaan siihen usb-porttiin liittyvä
<gildean> ja koska siinä koneessa ei oo cd-asemaa, niin sitä ei voi bootata muualta
<ak-> ei toiminu sen paremmin, meego kyl starttas livenä usbilta nätisti, no jos sitä oottelis 11.10 vai onko siitä jo joku beta tai rc tai muu ilmestyny?
<ath> beta1
<gildean> toki voit kokeilla alternative installeria, se saattaa hyvinkin toimia
<ak-> eipä se 11.10 beta1 toiminu sen paremmi, heh jotain edistystä 10.10 nähden, alt+ctrl+delete sentäs boottaa koneen, aijemmin piti virtanappulasta sammuttaa
<ak-> mut jos sitä  huomenna sen alternativen kanssa viel kokeilis, ois ollu kiva livellä kokeilla toimiiko rauta miten
<ak-> voinko mä tolla alternativella muuten jotain sössiä sit? mietin jos se tyylii jotain kirjottaa grubin ja siinä ei windowsia ja ei kuitenkaa sit toimi. ni mitehän mä sit palauttelisin ees sen windowsin toimimaan, no on tossa joku recovery osio, mut ei mitään käryä mikä se edes on, kai siellä joku windows ja sieltä voi mbr kirjottaa uusiks sit
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-14
<kirvesAxe> Hmm... milä tavalla ubuntussa säädellään ohjelmien välisiä tehonkäyttöprioriteetteja? Ja onko joku näppärä tapa millä saisi NOIN ESIMERKIKSI Firefoxin käynnistymään aina vähän matalammalla prioriteetilla ettei hyydytä aivan koko konetta viiden minuutin välein? :)
<Ondalf> miepä heitän hatusta, että komento nimeltä "nice" vois auttaa tähän, mutten kyl osaa sanoa, miten sen sais toimintaan FF käynnistyksen yhteydes
<czr> jos hyytyminen johtuu cpu:sta niin 'nice firefox':lla kun käynnistää niin toimii. jos hyytyminen johtuu I/O:sta niin ei auta.
<czr> veikkaan jälkimmäistä muutenkin, ellei kysessä ole flash yms apulaiset
<tale> ak-: Kokeile välissä Debian GNU/Linuxia. Asennusohjeen mukaan tekemäni USB-muistit on aina bootanneet ja toimineet. http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sjQ8yy -> 4.3. Tiedostojen valmistelu käynnistettäessä USB-muistilta
<kirvesAxe> voikos jollain valitsimella käynnistyskomennon yhteydessä pakottaa sovelluksen aukeamaan tiettyyn työpöytätilaan?
<kirvesAxe> ja jos firefox on käynnistetty nice -komennon kanssa niin kai se edelleen automaatilla sieppaa linkit eikä aukaise rinnalle toista ei-kilttiä ffoxia? :P
<mjr> joo
<mjr> ioniceä tietty vois myös käyttää jos se syö io:n...
<kirvesAxe> hmm, saanko jollain statistiikkaa jolla selviää onko kumpi vai molemmat ongelma, vai onko vaan näppärämpi yritksen ja erehdyksen kautta?
<mjr> katsele vaikka top:ia ja iotop:ia
<kirvesAxe> voikos jollain valitsimella käynnistyskomennon yhteydessä pakottaa sovelluksen aukeamaan tiettyyn työpöytätilaan?
<mjr> -geometry tai --geometry +x+y monissa softissa asettaa sijainnin (eka vanhakantaisempi, toka gnu-käytäntö)
<mjr> hmh, se ei tosin taida välttämättä toimia virtuaalityöpöytien yli :I
<tabasko> windows 8 on kyllä omituinen :o
<tabasko> ovat korvanneet käynnistä menun tolla windowsphone palikka lookilla
<tabasko> vähän kuin käyttäisi kahta ihan erilaista käyttöliittymää sekaisin
<kirvesAxe> mjr, siis nimenomaan sitä meinasin että tiettyyn virtuaaliyöpöytään... :P
<mjr> no ko muistelin että se olis ennen vanhaan toiminu
<kirvesAxe> oukkei
<kirvesAxe> ehkä sit pitää vaan tyytyä siirtelemään ne manuaalisesti eikä kikkailla liikaa ;)
<Lynoure> virtuaaliyöpöytä <3
<mjr> he
<mjr> kirvesAxe, kaipa tiedät että ne tapaa saada ainakin kai compizissa ja metacityssä helposti siirrettyä ctrl-alt-shift-nuolinapilla ikkunan ollessa fokusoituna
<mjr> (asetuskysymys toki myös mutta noin kai defaulttina)
<ak-> tale: jees, debian noilla ohjeilla näytti boottaavan. laitampa sen sitten
<tale> ak-: Hienoa.
<ak-> hmm, nyt en saa käyttöön tota osioimatonta aluetta minkä olin varannu sille :/ tossa hpssä noita oisoita valmiina jo neljä tolla lätyllä ja google sano että se kait jotenkin maksimi määrä
<ak-> jos sitä sit boottailis viel windowsille kattelemaa mitä kaikkea siellä ees oli
<tsaknorris> ak-: hmm yleensä osiomaton alue täytyy osioida että sen saa käyttöön, mutta ei tästä nyt mulle kaikki auennut
<tsaknorris> ja miksi windows täytyy käynnistää? eikös vaikka esim live-cd:n Gparted toimi?
<tsaknorris> ak-: tee myös swap osio, eli 2 x RAM =swap size ;)
<ak-> no siis ongelmana on se että siellä on jo 4 loogista osiota ja en voi tehdä siitä ylimääräsestä tilasta osiota ja menin lähinnä tutkailemaan mitä hp_tools osio pitää sisällään ja joutaako sen tuhota
<tsaknorris> hööömm O.o loogisia osioita voi olla vaikka 80 tarkoitat varmaan primary partitionseja on 4?
<ak-> en muista miten päin, mutta niitä mitä voi olla se max 4 on jo 4. mut toi hp_tools kai aika turha, siellä jotain diagnostiikkaa ja sitä se kai käyttäs jos biossia tai muuta haluis päivitellä
<tsaknorris> jooh yksi niistä voitas poistaa ja laittaa extended partition siihen jonka sisälle tehdään sitte loogisia partitiota 1-x :)
<tsaknorris> ja sitte voit tietty resizettaa partitioita kanssa!
<tsaknorris> että saadaan tarpeeksi tilaan tuleville linux osiolle
<tale> ak-: IDE-levyillä on maksimi neljä primääriosiota. Mutta yhden primääriosion voi muuttaa miksi se nyt olikaan, ja sen sisään voi sitten tehdä neljä loogista osiota. Näin saa maksimissaan 7 levyisota yhdelle IDE-levylle.
<mjr> ei se ole ide:stä kiinni
<tale> ak-: Eli kolme primääriä ja neljä loogista.
<mjr> mutta joo, toi on se perinteinen pc-partitiointi
<tale> mjr: Eikö? SCSI-levyillä ei ainakaan ole tommoista rajoitusta.
<mjr> millä olet käyttänyt niitä scsi-levyjä?
<tale> mjr: Vuodesta 1996.
<tale> Linuxia niihin on asennettu.
<mjr> no, jos niissä on mbr-partitiotaulu, niin niissä on ihan sama rajoitus. Jos niissä on jotain muuta, niin yllättäen ei, mutta eipä ide-levylläkään.
<tale> mjr: Tuo on uutta mulle, mutta oletan sinun olevan selvillä tästä asiasta. Muutan siis mielipiteeni.
<mjr> oot varmaan käyttänyt jotain bsd disklabelia tms niillä scsi-levyilläsi
<tale> En muista että olisin mitään kovin erikoista tehnyt, mutta voi olla.
<mjr> (nekin on traditionaalisesti vain 8 entryä, joskin laajennettuja 16:n entryn versioita on)
<tsaknorris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689104/
<tale> Tai ehkä muistan tuon Solariksen ja muiden Unixien asentelusta, niissä kun sai SCSI-levylle tehtyä enemmän kuin 4 osiota ilman sitä extended-osion kanssa kikkailua.
<mjr> no sunos käyttää bsd disklabelia
<tale> Enkä sitten ole tullut ajatelleeksi ettei Linuxissa homma menisi samalla tavalla.
<tale> Harvoin tulee tarve tehdä viittä osiota samalle levylle, paitsi jos asentaa monta Linuxia ja wintoosaa samalle levylle.
<mjr> tukee linuksikin, mutta yleensä sitä ei käytetä
<mjr> nykyään sitten lvm on yleensä parempi idea
<mjr> enivei, oleellinen tiedonpala on se, että ei ne levyt itse tiedä partitioista yhtään mitään. Se on kaikki vaan softakonstruktio.
<tsaknorris> joo kunhan on vaan MBR jossain niin sieltä voi käydä lunttasee mitä on missäkin :)
<tsaknorris> tai en tiedä mitä muita tyylejä on tehdä sama asia. MBR tais olla IBM:n keksintö.
<ak-> hp:n sivuilla oli joku ohje että muuttas c:\ osion loogiseksi ja sit siitä tekis niitä palasia lisää max sen 3 osiota, tällä varmaan mennään, sit mahtuu olemaan ne recoveryt ja hp_toolsit mukana, tossa kuitekin joku erillinen bootti osio ni siellä varmaan mbr sun muut ja se kai pitäs olla primary ja muilla ei niin väliä?
<mjr> tsaknorris, nimenomaan bsd disklabel on traditionaalinen unix-koneiden tyyli, ja sit nykyään on EFI:n mukana GUID partition table, joka toivottavasti joskus korvaa MBR:n puuseissä.
<mjr> vaikka nyt partitioita ei oikeesti yleensä haluakaan tehdä ihan kauheesti (se LVM on ylläpidettävämpi ratkaisu enivei), niin MBR:ssä tulee ~2 teran partitiokokorajakin vastaan
<tsaknorris> tosta EFI:stä vois lueskella lisää. Interresting stuff ^^.
<kingi89> onkohan se joku shuttleworthin keksimä ominaisuus, että bootsplash näytetään vaikka väkisin vai käytinkö vaan vääriä taikasanoja (splash ja quiet pois, ja vielä varmuuden vuoksi nosplash noquiet tilalle)
<ak-> no nyt onnistu osiointi, kiitoskset taas avuista
<kingi89> nyt sain jopa buuttitekstit näkymään jossain määrin, mutta loppujenlopuks se ei auttanu yhtään tohon varsinaiseen vikaan:
<kingi89> eli jos yritän saada konetta virransäästötilaan työpöytäistunnosta, menee näyttö mustaksi. jos painan Alt+F7 niin pääsen takaisin työpöydälle mutta verkkoyhteydet katkaistuna mikään ei toimi (nfs4-kotikansio). sen sijaan jos en oo kirjautuneena työpöydälle ja lyön koneen virransäästöön (gdm:n tai tty:n kautta), kaikki toimii niinkuin pitää. jopa nfs4-jaot herää henkiin suspendin jälkeen.
<tale> kingi89: Aika yleistä ettei virransäästötilasta osata kaikkia oheislaitteita herättää. Laitevalmistajat ei tee sen osaavia ajureita eikä anna ilmaiseksi tarvittavia ohjelmointirajapintoja, että muut voisivat sen tehdä.
<Ondalf> tästä myös esimerkki winukkapuolelta; ei osaa Logitech G15v2 _uusi_ hallintaohjelmisto herätä ja näyttää turhaa infoa näppiksen näytöllä - löyty onneksi automaaginen restartteri tuolle prosessille...
<Kurko> tässä omassa läppärissä 2.6.30 kernelillä valmiustila ja lepotila viellä toimi, sen jälkeisissä ei toimi
<Kurko> sinänsä jännä ettei tätä bugia ole korjattu tuossa ajassa
<Ondalf> lienet uudemmat kernelit tuonut uusia ominaisuuksia ihan nokko mukaan, mitä korjata
<Kurko> pitäs varmaan taas itte kääntää kerneli mihin vaihtaa powernow-k8 vanhemmasta kernelistä
<kingi89> tale: no siis, en tajua miks se ei suostu työpöydältä menemään nukkumaan, kun muuten toimii
<tale> kingi89: Työpöytäistunnon ollessa käynnissä lienee Network Manager tai joku vastaava olla käynnissä, eli jotain mikä sotkee verkkoyhteydet kun tulee keskeytystila tai lepotila.
<kingi89> eiks networkmanager oo jonkinsortin daemon, et olis aina käynnissä?
<kingi89> nm-applet sit toki erikseen
<kingi89> näin muistelisin, voin olla väärässäkin
<kingi89> ja nyt joku pölli multa 1,5 suoritinydintä
<tale> kingi89: Ne on niin pieniä nykyään ne suoritinytimet, että liian tehokas tuuletin puhaltaa ne ulos kotelosta.
<Kurko> joku pölli äsken mun näytöstä kuvan
<tale> Kurko: Semmoisia kaappareita on Suomessa liikkeellä. Somaliassa ne kaappaa laivoja.
<reject> en löydä mistään tolta compiz asetuksista sitä missä valitaan ikkuna määrät kuutioon
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-15
<rhkfin> Jatkaakseni alkuviikon videoleikkiä.. http://piratepad.net/Y4ay5zZ5Ah - ongelma on siis liittää itse JPG-tiedostoista generoiti AVI yhteen Nokia N900:n mp4-videon kanssa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5ckAE0 -> PiratePad: Y4ay5zZ5Ah
<rhkfin> Saan liitettyä yhteen mencoderilla mutta vaatii -nosoundin (koska tuossa avissa ei ole ääniraitaa)
<rhkfin> ideoita?
<rhkfin> käsittääkseni kolme vaihtoehtoa:
<rhkfin> a) pakottaa mencoder huolimaan ääniraidaton video
<gildean>  muxaa ääni irti ffmpegillä, liitä videot yhteen ja sit muxaa takasin
<gildean> se on se tapa millä se pitäs tehä
<rhkfin> b) tehdä tuolle aville ääniraita
<gildean> jotta synkka jne. säilyy
<rhkfin> c) juurikin tuo gildeanin esittämä malli..
<rhkfin> no koitetaas..
<rhkfin> gildean: sain audion irti, mikäs parametri sen liittäisi takaisin?
<rhkfin> aa, löyty :)
<gildean> jeh
<heikki_> moikka. Äh toi launchpadin sivu on nykyään niin sekava. mistä mä laitan sinne uuden bugi-ilmoituksen?
<Hejkki> taisin löytää... terminaalista ubuntu-bug
<kirvesAxe> mjr, jos on softa jolle ei ole määritelty ionice-arvoa niin onko se silloin korkeammalla vai alemmalla priolla kuin Best Effort 7?
<mjr> entiiä
<kirvesAxe> hmm... okei, pitää sit varmaan varmuudeks määritellä erikseen rhytmboxille Best Effort 0 ettei musiikintoisto katkee (ja kun musiikki soi niin mikään idlellä oleva prosessi ei voi tehdä mitään...)
<Hejkki> saako jotenki ettei spotify katkea kun menen Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Hejkki> tai yleensäkään ääntä käyttävät sovellukset
<Hejkki> vai oliko kirvesAxe:lla sama ongelma?
<Hejkki> joinin vähä myöhemmin niin en tiedä mistä oli puhe
<Hejkki> jaha, aina tulee kysyttyy kaikeka just ku pitää lähtee'ä
<Hejkki> pait vaan
<kirvesAxe> jos joku ei jo arvannut niin ihan eri ongelma kuin hejkkillä :)
<rhkfin> gildean: Onko haisua mikä tässä ois pielessä: ffmpeg -i temp.avi -map 0:0 -map 1:0 -acodec copy -vcodec copy -ab 128k -ar 44100 -itsoffset 00:00:04.1 -i temp.wav final.avi
<rhkfin> audio alkaa heti alusta eli tuo 4sekunnin siirto ei toimi
<rhkfin> gildean: itseasiassa taitaa olla tunnettu ffmpeg -bugi (https://roundup.mplayerhq.hu/roundup/ffmpeg/issue594 ja https://roundup.mplayerhq.hu/roundup/ffmpeg/issue359) mutta noi tosin ei aukea ;)
<rhkfin> ja kierto on luoda soxilla tyhjä audio, lisätä se ffmpegillä pätkään ja sit mencoderilla yhdistää..
<gildean> jeh
<gildean> onko toi siis vaan repossa olevassa versiossa?
<gildean> koska se on aika vanha
<gildean> eikä tue esim. multithredausta
<rhkfin> gildean: eos
<gildean> ni esim. hd-matskun transkoodaus on aika toivotonta sillä
<rhkfin> En saa noita raportteja auki mut esim http://ffmpeg-users.933282.n4.nabble.com/How-to-delay-audio-td2281052.html paljastaa että tommonen bugi on
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WOcj0I -> FFmpeg-users - How to delay audio ?
<gildean> jos on aikaa ja viitsimystä ni kannattaa kääntää ite uudempi ffmpeg
<gildean> ja muistaa että siihen pitää erikseen kääntää ne nonfree-moduulit
<rhkfin> pain
<rhkfin> jos joku PPA löytyy ni siihen suostuisin mut en jaksais käännellä..
<gildean> joo, ei hajuu et onko siitä ppa:ta tehty
<gildean> voi hyvinki olla
<gildean> toivottavasti päivittäisivät uudempaan ubuntun repoissa
<rhkfin> Version: 4:0.6.2-1ubuntu1
<gildean> joo, mulla on käsin käännetty ni toi versio on jotain ihan muuta
<gildean> ffmpeg version N-32111-g0a1cf66
<rhkfin> jossa 32111 on svn-revisio
<gildean> jep
<rhkfin> saatoin saada ton askarreltua toimimaan...
<gildean> eiköhän tostakin oo jo tullu uudempaa versiota
<gildean> subsoniccia kun käyttää niin on kiva olla suht uus ffmpeg transkoodaamassa
<rhkfin> PPA:sta löytyy noita daily revisioneita mut ei nyt haluis leikkii
<gildean> avidemuxia oon myös jokus käyttäny
<gildean> se on siis sitten graafinen softa
<gildean> muistaakseni noi kaikki jutut mitä koitat tehä, pitäs onnistua silläkin
<rhkfin> ei halua graafisia
<rhkfin> koska a) ne tahtoo helposti uudelleenpakata videot (kun ei formaateista mitään ymmärrä :/, b) ne on hitaita käyttää c) niihin on hankala pultata skriptiä joka generoi automaattisesti title-videon..
<rhkfin> kino, kdenlive, avidemux, openshot jnejnejne tekis kyllä
<rhkfin> audiocodec: framecopy (format=1 chans=1 rate=48000 bits=16 B/s=96000 sample-2)
<rhkfin> audiocodec: framecopy (format=504d chans=1 rate=48000 bits=16 B/s=16268 sample-0)
<rhkfin> On sitä nyt tarkkaa...
<rhkfin> Herjaa että All files must have identical audio codec and format for -oac copy.
<rhkfin> Tällaista tarvis siis luoda:     Stream #0.1(eng): Audio: aac, 48000 Hz, mono, s16, 130 kb/s
<gildean> eiks sekin onnistu ffmpeg-transkoodauksella?
<gildean> eli siis ottaa mp3-tiedoston ja transkoodaa sen aac:lle?
<gildean> mut sit pitäs olla varmaan aac-kodekki millä pakata varmaan
<rhkfin> Luon siis avin stillivideoista. Jotta voisin liittää sen N900:n videoon, tarvii audiot saada samaan formaattiin. Siispä luon audion (wav) soxilla ja liitän sen siihen käsintehtyyn videoon jotta mencoder suostuis laittamaan ne peräkkäin. Se pitää siis välissä yrittää kääntää aac:ks
<rhkfin> Onko pikkuisen hankalaa :/ :/
<rhkfin> Mut yrittää pitää...
<gildean> hehe :)
<gildean> mut jos sen alkuperäsen audion purkais waviks, yhistää sit ja lopuks muxaa
<rhkfin> Mahdollista, mut ongelmaks voi tulla et se luotu video ja audio ei oo just saman pituiset. Eli siisi mencoderilla stilleistä koottu video ei oo tasa X sekuntia pitkä (fps on 24.685878 ....)
<rhkfin> Ni meinasin että jos tasottais luodun audion luotuun videoon..
<rhkfin> Mut ehkä pienet heitot kestetään, kaiken tän jälkeen....
<gildean> aika kovaa tappelua
<rhkfin> kohtuullista vääntöä
<gildean> sanoisin että tommosen yksittäisen videon kohalla graafinen ratkasu ois ollu helpompi
<rhkfin> Kaiken tavoitteena on siis skripti jolel voi antaa videon, konffata otsikot ja se tekee julkaisukelpoisen videon
<rhkfin> Yksittäisen joo mut .. entä jos se ei ookkaan yksittäinen ;)
<gildean> no sitten
<rhkfin> sepä..
<gildean> jos on tarkotus luoda skripti
<rhkfin> on
<gildean> sit sun pitää keksiä joku tapa
<gildean> mä kyl ehkä sit kokeilisin uudempaa ffmpegiä
<gildean> ainakaan itellä ei oo ollu ongelmia uudemman version kanssa
<gildean> päinvastoin mahollisuus käyttää -threads 0 vipua on mitä parhain
<rhkfin> audiocodec: framecopy (format=ff chans=1 rate=48000 bits=16 B/s=8000 sample-2)
<rhkfin> audiocodec: framecopy (format=504d chans=1 rate=48000 bits=16 B/s=16268 sample-0)
<rhkfin> Aika lähellä ollaan :/ Mut mistä mä saisin generoitua tommosta '504d' -ääntä....
<turkka> Moro. Millä käskyllä saan terminaalin tulosteen tulemaan englannin kielellä?
<turkka> Tai siis etuliitteellä... Joku ENV= systeemi se oli vaan ei sedän muisti enää toimi kuin ennen...
<tuhoojabotti> export
<tuhoojabotti> jotain export lang=en_US :D
<tuhoojabotti> tai LC_ALL hmm
<tuhoojabotti> export LC_ALL="en_US"
<turkka> tattista tuhoojabotti
<tuhoojabotti> Hullua ny asentaa käyttis suomeks ":D"
<turkka> Niinpä niin... Kahelihan sitä aina vaan on
<tuhoojabotti> Tosin niin on mun windowskin, kun ei antanu ku kolmesta valita. :E
<tuhoojabotti> Vai oisko ollu neljä.
<tuhoojabotti> Noh, muut pohjoismaiset kielet ny hirveesti auta.
<tuhoojabotti> Läppäriinkin laittovat suomeks taas, kun kävi huollos. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Piti ite asennella uusiks.
<turkka> Jo vain... Lystikästä on opetella. Suurelta osin pärjää jo suomella mutta olihan se hirvee shokki kun ekan kerran näki suomenkielisen käyttiksen...:)
<gildean> tuhoojabotti: yks sana: clonezilla
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin läppärin uusiks recovery-osiolta, ainoo ikävyys on se, että siellä on alkuperäiset bloatitkin.
<gildean> jep, sen takia suosittelenki asentamaan läppärin kerralla puhtaasti levyltä, ajurit ja päivitykset sisään ja sit clonezillalla image talteen
<torde> tuhoojabotti: on siinä myös se että sieltä tulee windows
<torde> :)
<tuhoojabotti> torde: :)
<gildean> gigasen verkon yli heilahtaa tommonen 20GB levykuva alta vartissa
<gildean> siis ihan samba-jakoon
<tuhoojabotti> Ei oo puhdasta levyä kyl miltä asennella
<gildean> ja clonezilla osaa ottaa ihan nätisti diskpartilla sen pelkän osion
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntun laittasin toki, mut ei vissii viel kovin hyvin tueta nvidian optimusta
<gildean> tuhoojabotti: sen voi tehä ite, imuttaa vaan jonku bulkki-levyn, slipstreamaa servicepackit ja ajurit ja vaihtaa oikeen koneen oem-koodin
<tuhoojabotti> Nii voi kyl.
<gildean> tai jos on seiska, ni medialla ei oo niin väliä
<tuhoojabotti> Mut Siihen menis ainakin pari tuntia kallista irc-lurkkausaikaa.
<gildean> koska sen avaimen voi syöttää jälkikäteen ja aktivoida puhelimitse
<gildean> ne puhelinaktivoinnit menee joka kerta läpi
<tuhoojabotti> Joo oon kuullu niist.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut kerran ku piti tehä nii en mää mistää mitää numeroo löytäny paitsi jonkin mikä tais olla 50€ per puhelu :U
<gildean> ööh?
<gildean> se on muistaakseni ilmanen numero
<tuhoojabotti> Niinhän se kaiketi on.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut en mää löytäny
<gildean> se näkyy siinä aktivointi-ikkunassa
<tuhoojabotti> avas jonku nettisivun ja sielt mitää löytäny
<gildean> valitsee alasvetovalikosta suomen
<tuhoojabotti> Mut eipä siin mitää, kun ei tarvii siit enää murehtia.
<gildean> ja sit se antaa kaks numeroa
<turkka> niitä taitaapi olla molempia, sekä maksullisia ja maksuttomia numeroita... Jokainenhan voi pohtia kumpi toimii sutjakammin...:)
<rhkfin> gildean: asentelen ffmpegiä käsin....
<gildean> jeh, siinä on muutama osa mitkä pitää erikseen kääntää
<rhkfin> joo, ubuforumilla on perusteelliset ohjeet, siis copypaste-ohjeet :)
<rhkfin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9868359&postcount=1289
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mGXVns -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post -  HOWTO: Install and use the latest FFmpeg and x264
<rhkfin> Tässä koneessa siis 10.04, koitetaan mitä sanoo..
<rhkfin> Oon ainakin oppinut näiden vääntöjen ja leikkimisten kautta kaikenlaista äänen ja videonkäsittelystä ;)
<rhkfin> (komentorivillä :)
<tuhoojabotti> Lapsi on terve, kun se leikkii. :)
<rhkfin> :D
<rhkfin> Mut jos sille ei anneta mielekästä mahdollisuutta lopettaa, on mielenterveys vaarassa..
<tuhoojabotti> Liian filosofiseks meni, meen nukkuu.
<rhkfin> haha :)
<rhkfin> git clone git://git.videolan.org/ffmpeg
<rhkfin> tuottaa aika paljon tavaraa ;)
<rhkfin> 20 megaa tullut, 30%..
<gildean> joo, git on viel usein niin mukavan nopee
<rhkfin> Spotifyn pysäyttminen kasvattaa kuitenkin kivasti latausnopeutta WLAN.n yli :)
<rhkfin> äh - melkein toimii.. Nyt vaan on vissiin mencoderista lian vanhaa settiä..
<Wompatti> Kertokaapas miksei kansioon /etc/apache2/mods-available ilmesty php:tä, vaikka paketti apache2-mpm-prefork sun muut apachen vaatimat on asennettu ja asensin myös libapache2-mod-php5?
<Wompatti> dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php5 näyttää tuon tiedoston
<gildean> hmm, tonne mod-availablen alle pitäs tulla vaan se php5.load joka kertoo sen moduulin sijainnin ja sit php5.conf jossa ei aseteta muistaakseni juuri mitään
<gildean> jos teet sinne ite tommoset tiedostot?
<Wompatti> Pitää kai yrittää niin.
<Wompatti> Mutta outoa, ettei asennus lisää, jos muka paketissa on se tiedosto.
<gildean> vaikka tähän suuntaan, php5.load: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690363/
<gildean> php5.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690362/
<Wompatti> gildean: nyt toimii, kiitos. Wordpress vain lataa kumman kauan
<gildean> tsekkaa vielä että php:lla on tarpeeksi muistia jne. käytössä
<rhkfin> gildean: jatkan hakkerointia #ffmpegillä..
<gildean> heh
<Wompatti> gildean: onko 128M hyvä?
<gildean> Wompatti: no jos se ei riitä, ni sit en tiiä minkälaista saittia oot tekemässä :D
<Wompatti> gildean: miten nuo output buffering ja handle asetukset kannattaa olla?
<gildean> googlella varmaan löytyy wordpressiin php-vinkkejä rutkasti
<gildean> mulla ei oo wordpressistä juurikaan kokemusta
<Wompatti> gildean: niin mutta php:n asetukset noita koskien?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-16
<tabasko> onkohan normaalia että UPSin testi nappulasta koko kakkeli sammuu? :)
<tale> tabasko: Mitä sen UPS:in käsikirja sanoo testinappulan toiminnasta?
<tabasko> tale: lukee että vilkkuvalon ja äänimerkin myötä pitäisi koklata itsetestaus namiskaa, muttei sitä saako UPSin perässä olla testin aikana mitään
<tabasko> kuten 4 serveriä
<tabasko> voi olla turvallisinta ajaa ne vaan alas ensin
<gildean> hehe
<gildean> jos ei lähe testi toimimaan, yleensä tarkottaa vaan että ne akut on kuollu
<gildean> aika monasti tulee vastaan sellasia upseja, missä se akkujen varaustaso lähentelee nollaa, ku ne on vuosia ollu kiinni siellä käyttämättä
<gildean> jos ei oo semmonen iso hieno mikä osaa purkaa ja ladata sitä automaattisesti
<mjr> tjooh, en lähtis olettamaan että testi on suunniteltu ajettavaksi kuorman kanssa
<elias_a> gildean: Ei kai tuon nimi ole varaustaso vaan varauskapasiteetti.
<gildean> nojoo, taso on varmasti kapasiteettiin nähden iso
<gildean> jos molemmat on 0
<re-G> dodddi, emäntä jakautunee tänään kahteen osaan
<gildean> re-G: onnea
<re-G> gildean: kits
<tabasko> re-G: onnea onnea, esikoinen
<tabasko> ?
<elias_a> re-G: Onnea ja iloa matkaan. Ja siunausta myös, jos moista saa toivottaa!
<elias_a> Nimim. 40+ 2-viikkoisen tytön isä.
<rhkfin> gildean: https://gitorious.org/rhk/scripts/blobs/master/filmigeneraattori.sh <- riittävän toimiva versio. Vähän purkkaa..
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zpOimy -> filmigeneraattori.sh - scripts in rhk - Gitorious
<gildean> rhkfin: jeh, paljon fiksumpi kyllä tehä se intro ja oikee video erikseen, pysyy synkka paljon helpommin kasassa
<gildean> vaikka tuleekin ylimäärästä työtä
<gildean> siis koneelle, ei itelle
<rhkfin> joo
<rhkfin> catenate ois ollu kiva mut ei vaan pysty kehittämään sopivaa formaattia että pystyis N900:n videoon katenoimaan
<harto> vieläkö alsassa on se bugi et jos laittaa master tai PCM kanavan volumet lähelle sataa niin se säröää ääntä?
<re-G> onko se todella ollut alsan bugi eikä äänikortin huonoutta
<tabasko> harto, toi ei oo kyllä bugi :D
<harto> okei, eli siis edelleen löytyy tuo hieno ominaisuus
<harto> saa nähdä millanen integroitu piiri tulevassa pöytämallin koneessa on mut tällä läppärillä käyttö on ihan toivotonta kun läppärin kaiuttimista kuunnellessa laittaa tosta gnomen säätimestä volumet tappiin ja sit vahvistimen kanssa kuunnellessa pitää avata alsamixer ja pudottaa volumet kompromissiin välille "alsa 60 ja vahvistin täysille - ei tee laitteistolle hyvää" <--> "alsa täysille ja vahvistin pienelle -
<re-G> elias_a: :) kiitos.. toki saa siunausta toivottaa. :) me uskovaiset jopa tykätään siitä.
<pkal89> #navilendar
<pkal89> #navilendar
<elias_a> re-G: Joko on uutisia?
<re-G> elias_a: ei
<re-G> 15 tuntia odoteltu :P
<elias_a> re-G: Kiinni jäit!
<elias_a> Mä en sentään irkannut sairaalasta :)
<re-G> en ole sairaalassa :P
<elias_a> Ai jestas - kirves meni kiveen :)
<re-G> klo 21 asti on vierailuaika mikäli synnytys ei ole käynnissä siinä määrin että oltais salissa asti
<gildean> http://narf-archive.com/pix/e7f1a269dd4cc3f83dd81a2bc5d05cda71284046.jpeg
<elias_a> re-G: Täällä heitettiin jo klo 20 isät ulos.
<re-G> elias_a: missäs on niin synkkää? turussa?
<elias_a> re-G: Mene nukkumaan. Tarttet sitä unta.
<elias_a> re-G: Jep :)
<re-G> joo olin jo kertaalleen nukkumassa, mutta olen huonouninen muutenkin niin ei tässä tilanteessa oikein tullut silmään
<re-G> irkkaaminen auttaa aina!
<skfin> Niinhan se telee
<skfin> tekee*
<re-G> emäntä just kaipas tänään että oiskohan kuitenkin pitänyt ottaa läppäri niin ois voinu irkata
<elias_a> Ja huomiokykykin on äärimmilleen viritetty kun täällä typottaa yökaudet :P
<elias_a> Minä pistän nyt levoksi...
<re-G> minäkin
<skfin> Tassahan on kohta paivan homma pulkassa kun kaksi hp-palautusosiota on ulkosella gzipatuissa imageissa ja kubuntu lähes asentunut
<skfin> Ja asennusohjelma asensi kielipaketit kesken rivin niin ääkköset lähti toimimaan kesken lauseen :)
<skfin> Läppäri on kohta valmis käyttöön
<shanttu> tarkoitus on ollut saada luuri tarjomaan nettiyhteys netbookille. yhteyden luominen onnistuu ja kaikki on näyttänyt menneen hyvin, mutta ei näy gnomen network-managerissa. tunnettu bugi joo, mutta oon säätänyt vaikka millä ohjeilla eikä onnistu millään
<shanttu> testattu maverickilla ja nattylla
<shanttu> onko jotain oikeasti toimivaa keinoa löydetty moiseen?
<shanttu> kyseessä siis bluetooth
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-17
<reject> nyt alkaa tuleen ikävä windowsia..  kannettava+mokkula+ps3
<lemonade> njää
<reject> ei mitään äryä miten saan pleikan nettiin koneen kautta
<reject> *käryä
<reject> ja ettei menis liian helpoksi niin koneen oma verkkokortti on kyrvähtäny
<ninnnu_> networkmanager -> luo uusi langaton verkko?
<reject> verkkokorrti kyrvähtäny eli ei oo wlania
<reject> usb ether kyl löytyy
<ninnnu_> osaako ps3 muka mennä nettiin usbilla?
<ninnnu_> vai onko usb ether = eetteriadapteri usb-porttiin?
<reject> juurikin se
<reject> ei ps3 osaa yhtää mitää
<reject> ;)
<ninnnu_> http://ninnnu.kuism.at/ethnet No mulla on ollu tämmäne skriptan poikanen reitittämässä WLAN -> Ethernet että telkkari pääsee nettiin. Ainoa vain että viime yrityksellä se ei toiminu, mutta aina voi kokeilla... (Vaatii paketin udhcpd)
<ninnnu_> vaatii myös udhcpd:n konffaamista. Mulla kun oli konffit hävinny koska puhdas päivitys niin seki saatto vaikuttaa siihen ettei lelut toiminu. Eikä nopea rekonffi auttanu, mutta sellasta käy joskus..
<reject> no pitänee kokeilla miten käy..
<reject> ei tää nyt oikein luonnistu
<sinppa_> huomenta
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1KTFOl -> Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<aloittelija> Terve! Asensin vanhaan miniläppäriin (HP Mini) uusimman ubuntun windowssin asennusohjelmalla. Nyt asennettuani tämän, huomaan ettei wlan toimi, ei siis löydä mitään verkkoja. Kuinka saan wlanin toimimaan tässä koneessa. Samalla koneella on siis windows vista, jossa wlan toimii. Voiko ongelma johtua myös siitä että minulla on toinenkin kone, jonka nimi on sama?
<aloittelija> Yritin etsiä vastausta myös ubuntu-fi.org sivulta, mutta se ei näytä toimivan.
<biippa> mulla oli kans joku wlan ongelma alkuun mutta empä kyl just muista et miten se lähti toimimaan sit :D
<aloittelija> Ahaa, sain järjestelmä->ylläpito->ajurit paikasta suljetun ajurin
<Iltsu> toi et niil koneil on sama nimi saattaa kyl jatkos aiheuttaa ongelmii
<aloittelija> ongelmaksi jääkin nyt vain se nimen vaihtaminen
<reject> miten saan selville noi dns palvelimen osoitteet
<Echramath> Mikä tässä tapauksessa on "noi"?
<Echramath> /etc/resolv.conffiin pitäisi ilmestyä jotain, siellä ei ole?
<reject> mikä se ipconfig all komento pitää kirjottaa et menee oikein
<Echramath> Haiskahtaa windowsilta?
<reject> löysin jo eli ifconfig -a
<reject> ubuntu 10.04 mennään :D
<Echramath> Aa ok, "ipconfig /renew all" on se mitä Windowsille sanoo joskuss.
<reject> ps3 kyselee dns osoitteita ja ne pitäs nyt jostain keksiä mut en kyl löydä mistään
<Echramath> No onko resolconffissa linuxkoneessa?
<reject> missä avaan ton päätteessä vai ?
<gildean> jos tarvii vaan dns:ää ja haluu olla varma osotteista, googlen dns:t on helppo muistaa: 8.8.8.8 ja 8.8.4.4
<gildean> nuo on siis kaikille avoimet
<gildean> vastaa myös pingiin tasasesti, eli toimii siinäki käytössä mainiosti
<re-G> elias_a: klo 13:26
<peetra> ubuntu-fi.org down?
<gildean> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-fi.org
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tq7P5s -> http://ubuntu-fi.org Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?
 * Mkaysi huomasi että foorumit on alhaalla
<Mkaysi> Kuinka Ubuntu Palvelimella asennetaan localeja?
<Mkaysi> Debian avaa taskselin kaltaisen ohjelman niiden asentamiseen komennolla "dpkg-reconfigure locales" mutta Ubuntu näyttää vain päivittävän localet sillä.
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AuhUNl -> Locale - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<gildean> tuolla on valmiit komennot
<Mkaysi> Kiitos, tuo näyttää toimivan
<Mkaysi> Google tarjoili jotakin ihme komentoja.
<gildean> luit varmaan johonkin vanhaan distroon liittyvää foorumipostausta tjsp.
<gildean> http://help.ubuntu.com pääsee nopsaan oman distron dokumentaatioon
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-18
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Putty
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XnxnLY -> Viikko 38 - PuTTY | Viikon VALO
<Wolde> Miksipäs ei KiTTy :)
<sinppa_> sehän on forkki PuTTYstä ja sitä kehitetään vain windowsille
<sinppa_> ja eihän tota oo toviin edes kehitetty muutenkaan
<Wolde> Ahaa... :D
<Iltsu> joo kyl mä sanoisin et FuTTY on se juttu
<Iltsu> täl hetkel
<Iltsu> perustuu uusimpaa puttyyn ja yhdistetty siihe sit kaik oleelliset pätsit
<sinppa_> kappas, tommosesta en oo kuullutkaan
<Wolde> :o
<Jokinen> 80cc pytty
<Iltsu> väsyny mopo
<gildean> joo, futty on nykyään se paras
<gildean> toimii käytännössä niinku putty tray, mut sisältää kaikki uudemmatkin pätsit
<Olotila> mulla on ubuntu 11.04, miten kerron tälle että mulla on langaton hiiri ja näppis?
<Olotila> hiiri-ikkunasta ei löydy ajuriasetuksia
<|PuLi|> usb vai ps2 portissa?
<Olotila> usb
<Olotila> mulla oli aiemmin eng versio, löysin siitä ihan tuurilla sen asetuksen
<Olotila> se oli ihan vain että täppä kohtaan langaton
<|PuLi|> mulla oli joskus 10.10 kanssa ongelmii langattomien kans mut sai toimimaan ku boottas ne kiinni eli sammutti koneen, näppis hiiri irti, langaton kiinni, käynnisti koneen
<Olotila> mullon se problemi, että en pääse biosiin
<Olotila> kun laitoin langaton näppis ja hiiri -asetuksen päälle, pääsin biosiin
<Olotila> tai edes boottivalikkoon
<Olotila> ei mene mitkään näppiksen komennot perille vasta kuin työpöydällä
<Olotila> ja aiemmin meni
<Olotila> millä saan tehtyä boottaavan tikun, sinne asennus iso tiedostoja
<Olotila> yumi tai uui toimii windowsin puolella, miten linukan puolella?
<Tekno_> unetbootin
<Olotila> jep tänks
<Olotila> millä näppäinkomennolla saan työpöydän näkyviin?
<Olotila> Ctrl+Alt+D ei toimi
<Echramath> Mitä siinä nyt näkyy?
<Olotila> hulluna ikkunoita
<Olotila> jokapaikka täynä ikkunoita ja ohjelmia
<Olotila> aivan pursuaa
<Olotila> pitäs nähä työpöytä nyt ja jatkossa kätevästi
<Echramath> Ai niinkuin työpöytä itsessään. Jos se tulee täyteen, meneen toiselle...
<Olotila> hassua
<Olotila> purin sinne tiedostoja, piti mennä Kotikansion kautta pällistelemään niitä
<Olotila> ei niitä varmaan toiselta työpöydältä löydä
<gildean> btw. jos käytät ubuntua ja haluut boottaavan ubuntu-tikun, niin käytä vakioasennukseen kuuluvaa usb startup disk creatoria
<gildean> windows-näppäin+w näyttää kivasti kaikki aukiolevat ikkunat
<Olotila> mulla on tikulla jo win7 ja ubuntu 10 ja 11
<Olotila> ei vaan käynnistynyt 10 versio tikulta
<Olotila> koitan nyt linukan puolelta laittaa
<Olotila> joo tuo on hyvä pikanäppäin
<Olotila> tuolla unetbootilla ei vissin saa useampaa bootti-imagea tikulle?
<Jokinen> käyttelen netistä ladattuja taulukkolaskelmaohjelmia. Libreoffice sano että makrot on pois käytöstä koska niissä voi olla viruksia. Saako tuohon jonkun makrovirusskannerin tai jotain?
<tommis> mikäs tuossa foorumissa on?
<Jokinen> hä
<heikki> palvelimella taas ongelmia
<heikki> canonicalin suuntaan on ilmoitettu..
<anger> Menin sitten laittamaan betan käyttöön, nyt ei tunnu toimivan äänet...
<anger> Onko tässä 11.10:ssä jotain muutoksia jotka saattaisi vaikuttaa?
<anger> pulseaudioita tai oss:ää vaihdettu?
<anger> kumpi noista oli edes se jota kannatti yrittää suosia? :)
<harriv> oss on kai vähän historiaa
<harriv> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kRC9P7 -> OpenSound - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Wompatti> Hyvinhän se toimii, jos vaan heittää pulseaudion pois.
<harriv> "If you're considering using OSS4, you should probably use another Linux distro like Arch Linux. "
<anger> Jotain pulseaudiosta tää tais buutatessa herjatakin...
<anger> lievä ongelma kyllä kun pitäisi leffaa kattoa :)
<tommis> anger, älä asenna epävakaita julkaisuja
<tommis> profit
<Jupp3> anger: Enemmän se kai on oss vai alsa
<Jupp3> pulseaudio on sit korkeamman tason systeemi
<Jupp3> Jota ilmankin kyllä useimmat pärjää
<anger> nyt lähti toimimaan
<anger> en ole varma mitä tein
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-10
<Glitchd> hey can anyone gimme a hand with getting this wg111t wifi usb dongle to work in ubuntu 12.04?
<Glitchd> please?
<Glitchd> wtf is anyone even awake in here?!
<IhqTzup> Yes
<Glitchd> lol ok
<Glitchd> maybe u can gimme a lil help then?
<Glitchd> ..?
<Glitchd> ok i guess not
<pesasa> Fiksua kysyä suomenkielisellä kanavalla englannkiksi tohon aikaan. Toki nörttien aikataulut ovat vähän erilaisia kuin normi, mutta kuitenkin.
<elias_a> pesasa: No se on kuitenkin pää alaspäin jossain kehitysmaassa maapallon toisella puolella :P
<Erkkimon> Moro! Mac OS X:llä ei muistaakseni saanu tehtyä buuttaavaa tikkua normaaliin PC-masiinaan. Mites on romppujen laita?
<Erkkimon> Uskoisin kyllä, ettei ole mitään ongelmaa, mutta täällä jollakulla lienee tuorettakin kokemustietoa.
<n1ko> saa tehtyä kumpaakin
<Erkkimon> Hieno homma, kiitos varmistuksesta. Sieluni sai levon.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-11
<Finnish> Mulla on neljä kovoa koneessa, sdb:llä on win 7 ja ubuntu, pitääks mun asennuksessa valita bootloaderin asennus tolle sdb:lle kun asennan uutta ubuntua vanhan sijalle?
<ninnnu> sanoisin että sda, kaikissa tapauksissa
<Finnish> Meni jo... sdb:lle laitoin ja toimii
<n1ko> ninnnu: öö ei
<n1ko> et sä halua bootloaderia levylle jossa ei ole käyttistä
<n1ko> tuossa tapauksessa sda voi olla vaikka warelevy joka halutaan ottaa joskus pois koneesta
<n1ko> niin kauan kun sda:lla ei oo toista bootloaderia homma futaa hienosti sdb:ltäkin, ja vaikka oliskin niin biossista voi määritllä boottiprioriteetit
<n1ko> toisinsanoen, sillä levyllä bootloader millä primäärikäyttiskin
<anger> Millä mä sainkaan ssh:lla sudottamalla toimimaan X11:n
<anger> Pitäisi saada wiresharkkia ajettua, normikäyttäjänä ei saa luettua eth0:n liikennettä ja sudolla ei toimi toi X11...
<czr_> anger, avaa graafinen termis ja kaynnista sielta
<czr_> sudo wireshark
<anger> sudo wireshark valittaa että ei toimi X11
<anger> $ sudo wireshark
<anger> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<czr_> hmm. kyl se mulla toimii, odotas
<czr_> on kyl yksi kikkakolmonen missa ajetaan tcpdumppia pipen yli wiresharkille joka pyorii non-roottina
<czr_> ko kikka soveltuu myos ssh:n yli kaytettavaksi (capture etana, wireshark paikallisena)
<czr_> kyl se mulla toimii. oot luultavasti onnistunu jotenkin sotkemaan sun .xauth-datat rootin ja normikayttajan valilla
<czr_> anger, http://info.solomonson.com/content/x11-connection-rejected-because-wrong-authentication
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3k4B6R -> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. | info.solomonson.com
<anger> Perkele kanssa tätä firman intter nettiä, taaskaan meinaa ladata mitään julkisesta verkosta...
<anger> Ja tajusinpa taas että on tullut käytettyä kohtalaisen runsaasti aikaa tän ongelman setvimiseen, joka ei siis ole edes mun vastuualueella..
<czr_> anger, kiitos kuuluu perasta .. not :-)
<anger> Joo, ei todellakaan kuulu tässä tapauksessa
<anger> Ei sinänsä ole ongelma muiden auttaminen, jos vaan kyse olisi siitä että on yritetty itse ja päädytty siihen että tarvitaan apua
<anger> Mut sit jos 10v Linux-pannusta vastaava it-heppu vetoaa siihen, että ei osaa kirjautua sisään linuxiin ja musta ruutu on pelottava, niin kyllähän sillon on jotain tosi pahasti pielessä ::)
<czr_> anger, heh.. otan osaa kyl :-)
<czr_> onhan se CLI pelottava.. ööei? :-)
<czr_> laita teksti-vt, sit laitat siihen kayntiin sudo tcpdump -i eth0 -n -s0 ja annat skrollata vahan aikaa
<czr_> naytat ihan bossilta sit
<anger> Ok, voiskin kokeilla tota...
<czr_> jos tarvit sen pipe-jutun niin voin yrittaa kaivaa sen esiin
<czr_> sen verran harvoin kaytan et pitaa vahan etsia ensin
<anger> Taisi löytyä vastaus alkuperäiseen kysymykseen
<anger> Eli ihmettelin miksi mä en saa mysql:n yhteyttä koneen ulkopuolelta
<anger> On kaksi pannua, vaikka a ja b, joissa kummassakin MySQL
<anger> a:sta pääsen omaan ja b:n kantaan käsiksi, b:stä pääsee jostain syystä vain paikalliseen kantaan
<anger> Mitään palomuureja ei pitäisi olla välissä
<anger> Näyttäisi ton tcpdumpin perusteella, että b saa yhteyden a:han mutta a jostain syystä hylkää pyynnön
<czr_> anger, ehka se ei osaa reitittaa takas siihen osoitteeseen mista tuut
<czr_> onko a ja b samassa ip-verkossa?
<czr_> jos on, tarkista netmask molemmista
<czr_> tai lahinna b:sta
<czr_> jos ei ole, pingaa b:sta a:ta tai tracerouteta ja katso mihin tippuu
<anger> traceroutella kun vetää, niin ilman välisteppejä juttelevat
<anger> ja pingi toimii ongelmitta
<anger> itse asiassa myös http ja ssh toimii kumpaankin suuntaan
<anger> eihän MySQL:ssäkään ollut (oletuksena) mitään asetusta, että kuuntelee yhteyksiä paikalliselta koneelta?
<anger> 12:08:45.231623 IP 146.173.192.135.48368 > 146.173.192.155.3306: Flags [S], seq 2267327162, win 5840, options [mss 1460,sackOK,TS val 1788340475 ecr 0,nop,wscale 6], length 0
<anger> 12:08:45.231649 IP 146.173.192.155.3306 > 146.173.192.135.48368: Flags [R.], seq 0, ack 2267327163, win 0, length 0
<anger> Tossa vielä tcpdumpin sisältö, toi .155 on toi kone johon .135 ei saanut yhteyttä
<czr_> kyl mylsql luultavasti nykyisin asennetaan siten et kuuntelee vain 127.0.0.1:ta
<czr_> muutenhan se ois aika huono oletusasennus :-)
<czr_> anger, aja b:ssa netstat -tnlp
<czr_> siitahan naat milla osoitteella mysqld kuuntelee (aja sudolla)
<anger> Kyl mun mielestä mysli kuuntelee mistä vaan yhteyksiä
<anger> Sekin tukisi tätä, että sammutin myslin ja edelleen tulee saman tien että yhteys torpattu
<anger> Sithän jos mikään ei olisi välissä torppaamassa noita yhteyksiä tuo katkeaisi timeouttiin...
<anger> Sitten vaan kun keksisi että mikä noi yhteydet torppaa...
<anger> iptables se ei ole...
<czr_> hosts.allow / hosts.deny?
<czr_> en muista kayttaako mysqld:i tcpwrappersia
<czr_> nayttais kayttavan
<czr_> anger, tarkista /etc/hosts.allow ja /etc/hosts.deny
<czr_> ainakin mysqld 10.04:ssa kayttaa tcpwrappersia, jolloin noissa faileissa on suodatukset ennenkuin mysqld hyvaksyy tulevan connectin
<czr_> sen kyl pitais lokittaa syslogilla myos jos ei hyvaksy
<anger> /etc/hosts.allow ja deny tyhjiä
<crizis> mmiiikäs ongelma
<czr_> anger, tarkistitko netstat -tnlp:n sudolla?
<crizis> jos haluu etäyhteyksiä mysliin niin /etc/hosts.allow:iin ainakin mysqld: ALL
<anger> czr_: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6356/mysqld
<czr_> no, 127.0.0.1 :-)
<anger> crizis: Ei tolla toisella koneella millä toimii yhteydet mitään tollasia määrityksiä ollut, silti toimii
<czr_> tarkista listen-parametrit sun mysqlikonffiksesta
<czr_> se kuuntelee vain lo-interfacea nyt
<crizis> noh, ite en saanu ainakaan mysql workbenchiä sun muita ottamaan yhteyttä millään ilman tota 10.04 kanssa
<anger> czr_: noni, bind-address...
<anger> Ette tiedäkään kuinka monta kertaa mä vertailin noita konffeja keskenään ja vasta nyt huomasin ton eron :)
<czr_> anger, taisin asiasta mainita jo ylempana kun ehdotin netstat:ia ekan kerran :-0
<czr_> :-) jopa
<anger> Joo, on mulla käynyt toi itelläkin mielessä, mutta kun en löytänyt konffeista niin en sitten uskonut että tosta voisi olla enää kyse
<czr_> no hyva et loyty :-)
<anger> Jep... Iso kiitos muuten avusta!
<czr_> np :-)
<crizis> niin noottina tosin että ite koitin saada pystyyn ssh-tunnelin kautta pääsyä mysql:ään remote-työkaluilla, en mysql:ää kuuntelemaan ulospäin.. noh.. vähän eri asia :)
<anger> Voisikin loppupäivän käyttää siihen, että valmistelee Linux-koulutuksen tänne duuniin
<anger> Kuten jo aiemminkin sanoin, niin mun mielestä on aika käsittämätöntä että meillä on useampikin Linux-systeemin it-vastaava jotka ei osaa edes kirjautua sisään järjestelmään
<czr_> anger, kuulostaa kivalta paikalta missa saa helpolla palkkaa.
<czr_> kahvia voi ainakin juoda rauhassa ilmeisesti? :-)
<anacron> anger: :---D
<anacron> ps. missä oot töissä
<Finnish> Voikos sitä 12.10 asioita kysellä täällä ihan silleen pikaisesti..?
<czr_> kaikkia asioita kasittaakseni voi
<crizis> anacron, kuulostaa tiedolta :-)
<Finnish> Ok. Asensin mun tehokoneelle (työhuoneeseeni jossa ny meinasin graduani alkaa tekemään) 12.10 version ja muuten ok, evolution vaan ei millään importtaa 12.04:n backup fileä. Ekan kerran kun iskin evolutionin tulille niin se ilmotti että nyt on käytössä 3.5, jos on ongelmia niin voi asentaa aikaisemman version. Mut riippuvuuksien takia en oo onnistunu asentamaan aiempaa versiota, mitenkähän tuota sais vaikka saman version
<Finnish> asennettua kuin 12.04 versiossa on?
<czr_> ei varmaankaan kovin helposti
<czr_> virtuaalikone ja laitat sinne 12.04:n
<czr_> tai sitten yritat selvittaa miksei uusi versio evolutionista halua avata tiedostoa
<anger> czr_: No sanotaanko niin että pieni osa juo kahvia hyvinkin rauhallisesti, muut sitten tekevät aika paljon hommia näiden muidenkin edestä
<anger> Täähän se on, jos ei heittäydy heti ongelmien tullessa eteen avuttomaksi, niin saa palkkiona ratkaista muidenkin ongelmia
<anger> Mitenkään haluamatta kuulostaa valittajalta, mutta tähän on vaan tullut törmättyä niin monesti :)
<Finnish> czr_, Ahaa, virtuaalikone ei tullu mieleen.. Ihmettelen vaan miks siinä alotusruudussa sit oli että asentaa vanhemman version halutessaan jos se hankalata on.. Yritin vähän metsästää tota ongelmaa mut en löytäny
<czr_> anger, paras palkinto lienee et on ainoa ihminen joka osaa ratkoa ongelmia iltaisin sunnuntaina ja puhelin soi ja se soi? :--)
<czr_> Finnish, evt :-). en valitettavasti/onneksi kayta evolutionia
<czr_> valitettavasti sinulle, onneksi minulle :-).
<Finnish> Hehee... Mitäs sä käytät, tulilintua?
<Finnish> Tai pakkokos niitä yleensäkään on käyttää..
<czr_> thunderbird juu
<czr_> on siinakin omat ongelmansa
<anger> czr_: Tosta tulikin mieleen, että sainkin tässä pari päivää sitten juurikin la-iltana kympin aikoihin soiton naapurin mummolta
<czr_> vähemmän se on mun käytössä hajonnut kuin evo.
<czr_> tosin mun käyttö on hieman epätyypillistä muutenkin
<anger> Kun oon rivarissa hoitanut talvella muutaman eläkeläisenkin lumenluonteja, niin se oli sitten päätellyt että mä oon ikään kuin talon huoltomies
<czr_> anger, saitko edes konjakkipulloa joululahjaksi? :-)
<anger> Ihmetteli sitten kun se oli kodissa kuumeessa ja siellä oli "vähän vilpoista"
<czr_> no jos yhtään helpottaa, niin saan vastaavanlaisia puheluita myös
<anger> Ei sitten ollut tullut sille mieleen, että ennen kuin se soittelee muille niin se voisi tarkistaa onko patterin termostaatti missä asennossa tai mikä ylipäätään on lämpötila sisällä
<czr_> anger, paras osuus oikeastaan on siinä et ko ihmistyyppi edustaa enemmistöä
<anger> Oikeasti, tosi hankala välillä yrittää olla asiallinen tälläsissä
<czr_> mieti sitä seuraavan kerran kun on vaalit.
<anger> Jos ei ton vertaa vaivaudu itse tekemään ongelmilleen mitään, niin miksi ne odottaa että muut ryntää ratkomaan niitä?
<anger> czr_: Niin ootko sä saanut sitten jotain konjakkipulloja?
<anger> Mulle on tainnut tulla lähinnä kritiikkiä että miksi en ole hoitanut paremmin :)
<anger> Tai no ei sentään naapureilta, mutta muuten
<anger> Kiitosta en kyllä muista koskaan kuulleeni...
<czr_> anger, en valitettavasti
<czr_> tiedän yhden tapauksen joka on saanut kyl
<czr_> ei hyvästä työstä saa kiitosta
<anger> Hyvästä työstä kiitos on se, että saa lisää työtä
<czr_> laiha lohtu kyl :-)
<Finnish> Mites netti toimii virtuaalikoneessa kun mulla on netti mokkulan kautta?
<czr_> voisin kuvitella etta sen saa toimimaan. en tosin ole noita uudempia vm:ia kapistellyt joten en oasa neuvoa siina suoraan
<mjr> yleisin tapa lienee että se vm pseudonattaa yhteydet ulospäin sen hostin vekrkoyhteydelle, jolloin on ihan sama millä se on toteutettu
<mjr> näin perustyöpöytä-vm-käytössä
<anger> Finnish: ei kai tossa netin toiminnassa ole mitään ihmeellistä, oletuksena virtualbox mun mielestä nattaa liikenteen hostin käyttämän yhteyden läpi
<anger> guest näkee sen yhteyden tyyliin intelin lankaethernettinä ja hostissa se voi ollakin oikeasti vaikka wlani
<mjr> nii
<Finnish> Ok, tänks
<pesasa> Lisäksi, jos on ne (epävapaat?) usb-palikat asennettuna virtualboxiin, on mahdollista käyttää sitä mokkulaa myös suoraan guestista käsin. Silloin guest on verkossa, vaikka host ei ole.
<pesasa> Mutta tuo on harvemmin tarpeen.
<crizis> #¤% kvm
<pq_> terveppä hei!
<pq_> onko täällä innokkaita wolfenstein: enemy territory pelaajia?
<pq_> tai oikeastaan jotain joka osaisi ehkä neuvoa, miksei desuran kautta asennetussa wolfensteinissa äänet toimi?
<tale> pq_: Älä sitten asenna sitä desuran kautta.
<pq_> kiitti! olipa tosi hyödyllinen vinkki!
<tale> pq_: Eipä kestä. Mukavaa kun voi olla avuksi.
<Iltsu> mahtaaks ET:llä olla mite pal jengii pelaamas viel
<Echramath> *pakollinen erämaavitsi*
<Finnish> Onks normaalia että virtualbox asentaa 12.04 ubuntua aika pitkään? Prossuna k2600
<Finnish> VAi onko se nyt 2600k
<Echramath> Ei siinä pitäis mennä eikä se riipu prossusta vaan muistista ja levystä käytännössä.
<Finnish> Muistia on 16gb ja levy on 7200rpm
<Echramath> Siinä tapauksessa ei.
<Echramath> Eteneekö se asennus?
<Sysi> eikö virtualisoinnissa häviä nimenomaan i/o:ssa, hdd:t on muutenki aika hitaita
<Finnish> Kyllä se etenee mut aika hitaasti
<Echramath> Tuolla muistilla se asentaa kaiken hostikoneen levykakkuun?
<Sysi> osaisko vbox niin hienoja
<Sysi> Finnish: paljoko muistia annoit virtuaalikoneelle?
<Finnish> Sysi, Äääääh, sen suositellun elikkä eikö se oo se jotain 512mg..
<Finnish> Oimb
<Finnish> MB!
<Finnish> Oiskoon siinä syy
<Iltsu> milligrammaa
<Sysi> joo, varmaan swappaa
<Finnish> Pitääpä kokeilla tanakampi muisti antaa sille
<Finnish> Annoin sille 2gb, katotaas miten menee
<Finnish> Toi Retrieving file 3 of 5 etc... on se hitain vaihe
<Finnish> Joo se oli siitä kiinni että se asennus etti netistä kamaa asennuksen aikana ja toi on kännykkänetillä kiinni, se löytää sen netin automaagisesti, which is nice
<Finnish> Hmmm, mikähän voip olla vikana kun virtualbox ei meinaa mennä nettiin vaikka on NAT:lla yhditetty?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-12
<dost> hereillä ihmisiä?
<dost> Asensin äsken gnome-shell ja paneelin kello näyttää omituiselta. Minuttien ja sekuntien välissä ei ole kaksoispiste, vaan tavallinen piste.
<dost> Eikun siis tuntien ja minuttien välissä.
<dost> ubuntu 12.4.1 32-bit
<dost> Käynnistelin uudestaan, ei auttanut. En haluaisi, että työpöytä näyttäisi purkkaviritykseltä.
<dost> unityssa sama homma näyttää olevan
<dost> noh, gnome-shellin kohdalla ratkaisin asentamalla full clock extension ja muokkaamalla sen .js tiedoston sopivaksi.
<dost> ei taida tuollainen bugi/ominaisuus kellään muulla olla?
<IhqTzup> Vanhemmassa (11.04) ubuntussa on kaksoispiste.
<dost> screenshottien perusteella pitäisi olla myös 12.04:ssa
<zacura> dost: riippuu localesta, fi_FI localessa on piste
<dost> zacura, aijaa... just
<dost> minkähän takia piste? Mielestäni se vain tekee epäselväksi kellon katsomisen. Varsinkin näin: "ke  7.11"
<dost> voi sekoittaa päivämäärään... mutta taitaa olla tottumuskysymys.
<dost> anyway, kiitos selvennyksestä zacura! Luulin jo bugiksi kun tapana on käyttää englanninkielistä järjestelmää.
<tale> dost: http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/kielenopas/5.2.html#klo
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3Jhg0r -> Ajan ilmaisut [Nykyajan kielenopas]
<dost> tale, ok. sivistystä :)
<dost> muutenkin on hyödyllinen sivu tuo jkorpela
<Max^> aika epävakaa tuo millä näyttö lukitaan
<Max^> jaa olihan tuolla paketeissa se mikä muillaki on
<pesasa> Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että desimaalipiste on niitä harvoja englanninkielisen maailman "omituisuuksia", jonka soisin tulevan Suomeenkin.
<pq_> helou! semmonen yhmä kysymys, että kun windowsissa on asemia c: ja d: ja e: jne.. niin mitäs linuxissa on?
<pq_> eli siis mikä on mun peli-kiintolevyn asematunnus? mistä näen sen?
<paww> fdisk -l listaa levyt
<paww> ja ne kytketään tiedostojärjestelmään mount-komennolla
<jjo> ei niillä ole asematunnuksia
<jjo> ne tosiaan liitetään kaikki samaan hierarkiaan
<pq_> äh
<mjr> /dev/sd[a-z], partitioissa numero perässä
<pq_> eli kun haluan dosboxissa mountata c: asemaksi ton kiintolevyn, niin mitähän sillon pitäs osoitteeks laittaa?
<mjr> mut joo, ei ole samalla tavalla poluissa näkyviä asematunnuksia
<n1ko> pq_: "ton kiintolevyn" ? =)
<pq_> eli siis mulla on pelejä eri kiintolevyllä kuin tämä millä käyttis on
<mjr> liität sen kiintolevyn johonkin hakemistoon jos ei jo ole, ja annat dosboxille sen hakemiston nimen
<pq_> tahtoisin nyt dosboxissa mountata tuon C: asemaksi
<n1ko> df -h listaa kivasti mountatut asemat ja koosta voi koittaa päätellä mikä on mikäkin
<n1ko> jos sitä ei oo mountattu niin sitten vaan fdisk -l:llä katsomaan mitä levyjä ja partioita on ja mounttaamaan ensin hakemistoon (esim /media/pelilevy tjsp)
<pq_> kiitos! tuo df -h kerttokin että se on /dev/sdb1
<pq_> kuulostaako oikealta?
<pq_> fdisk -l ei tee mulla mitään??
<n1ko> se pitää ajaa sudon kanssa
<pq_> ahaa
<n1ko> mutta /dev/sdb1 on sen fyysinen tunnus, se mitä haluat antaa dosboxille on sen mounttauspiste
<n1ko> esim /media/pelit tjsp
<n1ko> eli se df:n "mounted on" polku
<pq_> sanoo vaan että directory doesnt exist
<mjr> älä vaan sano että sanoit /media/pelit
<pq_> äh. kiitos! tyhmäminä kirjoitin pienellä kun olikin ISO alkukirjain osoitteessa
<mjr> ah, joo, isot ja pienet on eri asioita *nixeissa
<n1ko> linux on case sensitive, toisinkuin windows
<pq_> nyt menen koittamaan toimiiko mechwarrior2: mercenaries!
<n1ko> huu,melkoista
<n1ko> peli jossa sai painaa mmx-tuen erikseen päälle
<n1ko> vai olikohan se kolmosessa... menee sekasin nuo jatko-osat
<pq_> äh, en saanu peli levykuvaa mountattua ja nyt emäntä alko hiillostaan koodaamisesta, niin joku toinen päivä sit...
<Max^> mistähän tähän löytyis joku windowsin paint ohjelmaa vastaava viritys
<Max^> gimp o liian vaikea sellaseen pieneen muokkaamiseen
<Sysi> !info gnome-paint
<lubotu3> gnome-paint (source: gnome-paint): simple, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-3 (precise), package size 98 kB, installed size 848 kB
<Sysi> kokeile tota
<Max^> ok
<Max^> mikähän idea laittaa tuo musicbrainz mihinkään ku ei se edes löydä mitään
<Max^> ei siellä oo ku jotai vapaajakelu opensource tavaraa
<Max^> sekavaa joskus ku kappaleiden nimet on sitte 1 - ku mitään ei löydy
<Honvai> Voiko A1430 laitteella avata ubuntun ja onko se turvallinen?
<Max^> ehkä
<Honvai> Toivon että voin tehdä kolmiulotteisia kuvia kahdella liike ohjaimella.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-13
<Honvai> iPad A1430 MD366KS 5.1.1 (9B206) Mistä voin asentaa ubuntun ja mikä versio?
<Finnish> Mikä se oli se käsky mikä piti ajaa päätteessä jos halus kattoo mitä kone sanoo jostain liitettävästä laitteesta?
<Finnish> Tommonen ei meinaa mulla lähteä jekittämään: Bus 002 Device 019: ID 0dda:2026 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc. USB2.0 Card Reader
<tale_> Finnish: dmesg | tail -20
<Finnish> Tack
<Finnish> Tommosta tyrkkää: http://pastebin.com/FvkdH0zA
<Ya_Yagi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105030/what-is-happening-i-o-error-dev-sda-sector-545868115
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LC9j8M -> external hdd - What is happening? I/O error, dev sda, sector 545868115 - Ask Ubuntu
<Ya_Yagi> auttaakohan toi yhtään
<Finnish> Hmm, mullahan on kyseessä kameran muistikortti..?
<Finnish> Kyllä se muilla muistinlukijoilla toimii
<Finnish> Toi on tommonen Haman 30 in 1 -lukija
<torde> osaako joku arvata, mikä ihme voi olla vikana, kun kone ei käynnisty jos näppis on kiinni koneessa?
<torde> jysähtää tuohon BIOSin latausruutuun
<torde> ja sit jos ottaa näppiksen irti, se etenee
<torde> mutta jos laittaa sen takasin kiinni (vaikka Grubin aikana), jysähtää uudestaan
<czr> oisko nappiksessa oikari tai jotain
<czr> tai sit usb rikki. tai biosissa rikki. yms. onko joskus toiminut sama kombo torde?
<tale_> torde: Onko näppis USB vai PS/2?
<torde> usb, ja edellinen näppis toimi
<torde> kattelin just mitä google sanoi, ja ilmeisesti tämä malli vie jotenkin paljon sähköä (tausta valaistu), niin sitten se jotenkin ei tykkää siitä
<torde> jollekin oli näköjään auttanu biosin päivitys tai jotain
<torde> "jes"
<tale_> torde: Onko portit USB ykköstä? Se taitaa syöttää vähemmän virtaa kuin USB 2.
<mjr> usb 1 ja 2 ovat molemmat 100 mA perusloadia ja 500 mA:han asti neuvoteltavissa (isommaksi vasta erinäisillä laajennoksilla, kuten usb battery charging spec)
<mjr> mutta ilmeisimmin joku bios-bugi (tai näppisbugi tulee ko. biosin kanssa esiin)
<torde> tale_: kakkosta noi on
<torde> kait tota pitäs koittaa biosia päivittää
<torde> mitenhän sekin tapahtuu
<shanttu> ota backup ennen kuin teet
<shanttu> biosin backup siis. Kun ite flashasin biosin ensi (ja toistaiseksi ainoan) kerran niin reisillehän se meni.
<anacron> mul ei oo ikinä menny pieleen
<torde> mites se noin käytännössä menee?
<czr> buginen bios esim
<czr> tai sit osa ei tarkista et mita oot flashaamassa ja antaa iloisesti heittaa lahes mita tahansa vanhan paalle
<czr> jos huono tuuri kay niin sopivasti sahkokatko
<czr> onhan noita..
<czr> (kaikkiin olen tormannyt itse tahan asti)
<czr> bioseja paivitetllyt siita lahdin kun ne siirtyi flashille EEPROMilta
<torde> juu mut miten toi flashaaminen tapahtuu käytännössä? haen emon valmistajalta ja sitten?
<czr> tosin olen kyl EEPROM-pohjaisiakin paivittanyt, mut se ei onnistu softalla vaan joutu repimaan koko eepromin irti
<czr> ja uv:lla nollaamaan ja sit ohjelmointilaitteella uusiksi
<czr> torde, jos on tarpeeksi uusi emo/bios, niin voi olla et bios-paivityksen voi tehda bioksen sisalta suoraan
<torde> lukeeko se sen datan jostain kovalevyltä vai?
<czr> vanhemmissa piti joko asentaa emon mukana tulleen cd:lta joku flash-softa (windows), tai sit polttaa joku image cd:lle tai korpulle yms missa oli softa ja buutata silta
<czr> yleensa jostain erilliselta medialta. eli sun pitaa ladata uusin bios valmistajan sivuilta
<shanttu> czr, ihan googlesta tällainen tuli https://www.pcworld.com/article/187437/how_to_update_your_bios.html
<czr> yleensa itseasiassa siella on myos ohjeet miten paivitys menee
<shanttu> anteeksi, siis torde
<czr> suosittelisin et vilkaiset valmistajan sivuja ensin
<czr> taikka sitten jos sulla on emolevyn manuaali viela tallessa, niin sielta
<shanttu> opinahjon koneissa kun ei ole dropboxia tai muuta vastaavaa, niin aikeenani on tallentaa tiedostot usb-tikulle ja synkata kansion omalla koneellani olevan dropbox-kansion kanssa.
<shanttu> onko tämä oikein?  rsync -a /home/shanttu/Dropbox/Opintoja --delete /media/Cruzer/PortableApps/Documents
<czr> kannattaa olla aika varovainen deleten kanssa. ja miettia mihin suuntaan oikeastaan haluatkaan synkata kamoja
<czr> rsyncilla on useampi optio milla voi testata mita se tekisi ilman et se tekee mitaan, suosittelen et tsekkaan ne ihan aluksi
<czr> ja otat backupit kamoista ennenkuin ekaa kertaa kokeilet oikeasti :-)
<shanttu> todellakin otan =)
<czr> rm -rf /:lla harvemmin nykyaan ihmiset ampuvat itseaan jalkoihin, mut rsync -- delete:lla kyl useammin melkein
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-14
<Ya_Yagi> saako noi katsomot pelittään nykyään selaimella
<Ya_Yagi> mtv3 katsomon siis
<crizis> ei varmaan, käyttää näköjään vieläkin silverfailia
<crizis> heh, toi microsoftin download linkki redirectaa -> http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mKVC5w -> Moonlight
<Ya_Yagi> melko persiistä tää linuxin syrjiminen, voisko siiitä nostaa kanteen syrjinnästä :D
<crizis> makkarin katsomon kiinnostavuuskerroin on tosin aika 0
<Ya_Yagi> niin, makunsa ja kiinnostuksensa kullakin
<Ya_Yagi> laitoin mtv3:lle kyllä viestiä asiasta mutta tuskin auttaa, luultavasti ovatkin saaneet palautetta asiasta jo parin vuoden ajan
<crizis> torrentit toimii :-9
<Sysi> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo#Videoiden_katselu_Lanchy-selainlaajennoksen_avulla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<Ya_Yagi> saako ton launchyn toimiin chromessa
<Ya_Yagi> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/easy-guide-ubuntu-1204s-unity-lenses
<Ya_Yagi> kaikkea sitä
<shanttu> millä pikkuohjelmalla saakaan tehtyä noita .desktoppeja? unohdin enkä löydä sitä enää
<shanttu> valkkaa komento ja ikoni. Melkein liian helppoa
<shanttu> käy se näemmä näinkin 'gnome-desktop-item-edit Desktop --create-new'
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-15
<simpleirc> miten saa roskiksen takaisin työpöydälle
<Ya_Yagi> myunitylla kai
<Ya_Yagi> myunitylla onnistuu
<tabasko_> hmm
<tabasko_> jos mulla on kansiossa useampi [TESTI]_File_jonka_haluan_poistaa.avi
<tabasko_> miten tuohon sovittaisi wildcardin joka poistaisi kaikki [ alkavat tiedostot?
<tabasko_> [* ei toimi
<Sysi> [ saattaa vaatia \ eteen, \[*
<tabasko_> Sysi: kiitos, toimi :)
<Sysi> ollappa hööli
<HiskiBoy> Kertokaas viisaat. Miksi lubutua asentaessa lähtee openbox päälle? eikä se vakio mikä pitäs. ja musta ruutu vaan :-/
<Sysi> loggautuu väärään sessioon
<pesasa> lxde:n ikkunamanagerinahan on openbox.
<pesasa> Voi olla, että pitäisi käynnistyä jotain muutakin sen lisäksi, mutta jää jostain syystä käynnistymättä. Onko kaikki tarvittava asennettuna?
<shanttu> nyt tuli hankala asennus eteen. kone on Amilo la 1703, jossa wlan ei toimi. Kaikki löytämäni ohjeet vievät sivustolle, joka ei ole enää pystyssä
<Tekno> mulla on sama kone
<Tekno> mut en kyllä osaa auttaa
<shanttu> haha
<Tekno> onko wlan koneest päällä
<shanttu> onko piuhalla kiinni vai vaihdoitko wifi-kortin?
<Tekno> emmä ees käyntä ubuntua
<Tekno> mut kai sulla palaa wlanin merkkivalo siin konees
<Tekno> itel ainaki ei mee wlan päälle ellei ite laita
<Tekno> joka kerta kun koneen käynnistää
<shanttu> juu päällä on eikä näe verkkoja
<shanttu> On niin rasittavaa kun ihan jokaisessa löytämässäni topicissa on linkki sivulle, jonka avulla sitten ratkaisseet ongelman
<shanttu> sitten sitä sivua ei ole. huoh
<tomageeni> kato löytyykö webarchivella
<tomageeni> http://archive.org/web/web.php
<tomageeni> eli tuonne vaan se urli missä se on "joskus ollut"
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JSpjRT -> Internet Archive: Wayback Machine
<Sysi> kato lcpci:n tulosteesta mikä wlan-kortti siinä on
<shanttu> Sysi, ei listaa sitä lainkaan
<shanttu> tomageeni, =) Näinpä. Löytyi
<Myrtti> jos ei se listaa sitä lainkaan niin sitten on täysin mahdollista että siinä ei ees ole mitään wlan-piiriä, tai se on kyrtsännyt
<Myrtti> ohoh, mistäs tuommoiset ääkköset tuli
<Myrtti> jännä
<Kilpuri> Minä näen ton tekstin ihan normaalisti
<Myrtti> jos ei se listaa sit��
<Kilpuri> nyt Myrtin ä-kirjaimet ovat  ?-merkkejä "salmiakin" sisällä.
<Myrtti> oh well.
<Max^> ö ä å ok
<Kilpuri> Onko nyt UTF-8 vai olisiko se UTF-8 tullut tuplana
<Kilpuri> http://as.ayy.fi/ASkiWiki/IRC-ohje
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aIvGLF -> IRC-ohje - ASkiWiki
<shanttu> on siellä ja ndiswrapperin alkeet nyt hallussa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-16
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/TripleA
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vKYWdB -> 2x38 TripleA - Viikon VALO #90 | Viikon VALO
<Ya_Yagi> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hiogjlcjaamelgfnpmhffhgphjdcabcb?hl=fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qLBVLv -> Chrome Web Store - SilveOS.com - Silverlight operating system.
<Ya_Yagi> onko kukaan testannu
<Ya_Yagi> ittelläni kaatu silverlight...
<Myrtti> kommentit sanoo että ei toimi Ubuntussa
<Myrtti> tämä ei yllätä
<Ya_Yagi> juu, aloin niitäki just lueskeleen, ehkä toi joskus toimii :)
<Ya_Yagi> winslows puhelimella ilmeisesti toimii
<Ya_Yagi> http://www.windowsphone.com/fi-fi/store/app/silveos-phone/bd3a02de-e085-e011-986b-78e7d1fa76f8
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/x69g1E -> Silveos Phone | Windows Phonen sovellusten + pelien kauppa (Suomi)
<Ya_Yagi> miksihän mokkula yhteys saattas toimia tunnin ja pätkiä sitten netin kiinni
<Max^> kuulostaa normaalilta
<Max^> ainahan ne välillä pätkii
<Tm_T> Ya_Yagi: onko pätkäisyhetkellä jatkuvaa liikennettä vai taukoa liikenteessä?
<Ya_Yagi> ei kovin paljon tietoa tästä nyt oo, kaverin kone ja mokkulat, just soitti, että mokkulassa onkin yhteys päällä mutta ubuntu ei tunnista yhteyttä eikä anna laittaa normaalisti yhteyttä päälle
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-11
<cr4sh> voisko joku neuvoa? http://pastebin.com/XxzuvuSr
<ighea_> palautat varmuuskopiot
<cr4sh> ei muuta toivoa?
<czr_> cr4sh, aika vaikeaa se palautuksen yritys nykyisillä tiedostojärjestelmillä ois ilman tuota kryptaustakin
<czr_> sen kanssa aika toivotonta, ainakin olettaisin, en tunne ecryptfs:ää
<cr4sh> testasin ton kryptatun home.n käyttöä kun kerran vuosia sitten luovuin siitä tämmösen samankaltasen jutun takia
<czr_> mut ajattele sitä silleen et ainakin sun kovalevy ei tuhoutunu kokonaan
<ighea_> no tassut ilmaan ja sen tiedoston saattaisi saada palautettua jos sitä ei ole vielä satuttu ylikirjoittamaan pahasti, mutta aika työlääksi menee
<ighea_> jättää homen mounttaamatta bootissa tai menee livedistrolla nuuskimaan jos vaikka extundelete toisi nopean lohdutuksen
<cr4sh> mikä se toinen salasana on mikä luodaan siinä alussa mul on mielessä se
<cr4sh> mul on just live päällä ja se levy kiinni
<cr4sh> aika ohkasen karvan varassa lepää koko koti salaus yks suojaamaton hidden mappi ja sen kun joku pyyhkäsee katoo näemmä tiedostot niin ettei voi korjaa
<cr4sh> hyvä hyökkäys tapa
<cr4sh> asensin ton extundelete.n kuis neuvoisit palauttaan default asennuksen home tiedostoja
<jjo> en mä nyt näkis tuota mitenkään erityisen hyvänä hyökkäystapana
<jjo> tai siis sen parempana kuin tuhota jotain muitakaan tietoja
<cr4sh> korjaan, helppo pikemmin kuin hyvä
<jjo> no, kai se vaikeus on yleensäkin siinä, että pääsee koneelle riittävin oikeuksin
<cr4sh> "rm -r .Priv4te/*"
<cr4sh> sudo
<cr4sh> ok mut jatkan kokeiluja kiitti tsempistä
<jjo> no, ehkä mä en vaan ymmärrä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-13
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, ulkoisen kovon toinen osio kieltäytyy mounttautumasta, tiedostojärjestelmä ei ole kuulemma ehjä.
<kirvesAxe> onkohan joku softa joka osais korjata moista, tai joku softa jolla voisin siitä huolimatta kaivaa ext2-osiolta vielä kasassa olevat tiedostot talteen?
<tale> kirvesAxe: fsck.ext2 pitäisi osata korjata, jos vaan ehjätä pitää.
<elias_a> Mutta ensin datat talteen!
<elias_a> Teet siitä vaikka dd:llä imagen jonnekin.
<tale> kirvesAxe: photorec osa pelastaa tiedostoja, ainakin valokuvat se osaa kaivaa.
<elias_a> Jos se levy on rikki, fsck vain sotkee lisää.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Ja eliaksen ehdotus on hyvä, ensin levyotos jemmaan niin voi aloittaa uudestaan alusta. Esimerkiksi Clonezilla osaa tehdä kopion levyosiosta.
<tale> kirvesAxe: testdisk on Ubuntussa asennuspaketti jolla ehkä jotain saa kans korjattua.
<tale> kirvesAxe: Ja siinä tulee photorec mukana.
<puhuri> osaako clonezilla toimia, jos levyllä on virheitä?
<tale> puhuri: Jos ne on tiedostojärjestelmän virheitä niin Clonezilla toimii.
<puhuri> ddrescue osaa lukea levyn fiksusti pyrkien pelastamaan mahdollisimman paljon levystä ensin ja sitten hakee ongelmalliset kohdat
<puhuri> kyse siis onko levy poistettu kesken kirjoitusta väkisin (virta katkennut) vai levy rikkoutumassa
<tale> puhuri: kirvesAxe kirjoitti, että tiedostojärjestelmä ei ole ehjä.
<puhuri> niin, mutta johtuuko se siitä, että levy on mekanisesti rikki / rikkoutumassa
<tale> puhuri: Siitä tulee erilainen virheilmoitus.
<puhuri> ei välttämättä
<puhuri> oma kokemukseni on, että jos ei nyt varmasti tiedä, että koneesta on virrat kadonneet kesken kaiken ja vika johtuu sitä niin levyn rikkoutumista kannattaa epäillä => levy pois käytlööstä, image ddrescuella ja imagesta tutkimaan sitten mitä taoahtuu
<puhuri> työlästä, mutta datojen katomainenkin voi olla :-)
<pesasa> Muita palautustyökaluja Photorec:in lisäksi: Magicrescue ja Recoverjpeg.
<pesasa> Magicrescue lukee laitetiedostoa ja tunnistaa annetun reseptin mukaisia tiedostoja. Valmiita reseptejä mm. jpeg, mp3, png, doc, jne.
<pesasa> Recoverjpeg palauttaa nimensä mukaisesti vain jpeg-kuvia.
<pesasa> Ja kannattaa varmaan käytellä kloonatulle levykuvalle.
<Max^> ennen ainaki linuxin osiot meni heti rikki jos sähköt katkes
<Max^> levyt ei kyll koskaan
<Tm_T> Max^: enpä muista semmosta käyneen täällä ikin
<Tm_T> sangen usein kuitenkin lennosta hävinnyt virrat
<Max^> ei kyll ollu koko ubuntua silloin vielä
<Max^> tais olla joku redhat
<Tm_T> jooh, on tiedostojärjestelmät jne kehittyneet sittemmin, veikkaan ettei ihan helpolla saa nykyään levyjärjestelmiä rikki
<inz> Ei mullakaan kyä koskaan oo rikki menny, mutta journaliton levyjärjestelmä tietysti pitää fsck:ttaa katkon jälkeen
<Tm_T> mulla ollu pahasti fyysisesti rikki olevia levyjä joissa osiot säilyneet ihan kelvollisina (:
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-14
<pesasa> Onkos jollain tietoa Ubuntun aikeista MariaDB:n suhteen? Monissa muissa distroissa jo vaihdettu MySQL:n tilalle. Debianissa kai tulossa rinnalle?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-15
<ronin> mitäköhän ihmettä tässä nyt tapahtu ku mun 12.04 hajos päivitysten jälkeen, sitten poltin 13.04 imagen ja ajoin siitä "upgrade to 13.04", jotta jos mun 12.04 korjanatuisi 13.04:ksi. no, nyt toimii ok, mutta samalla hävisi sitten kaikki vanhat ohjelmat :p
<tale> ronin: Mitä tarkoittaa hävisi?
<ronin> että näköjään upgrade ylikirjoitti vanhan systeemin tiedostot
<tale> ronin: Asenna apt-get install ne puuttuvat ohjelmat.
<ronin> no hmm nyt näköjään olisi clementine, pidgin, wine ja jotain
<tale> ronin: Jos päivitettävä järjestelmä on jo valmiiksi rikki, ei ole kohtuulista edellyttää päivityksen osaavan maagisesti se korjata.
<ronin> mutta ne taitaa tulla homesta ku palautin home-hakemiston
<tale> ronin: Onko kadoksissa ohjelmia vai kotihakemiston tiedostoja?
<ronin> kotihakemisto tyhjenty myös joo
<ronin> mut palautin sit ne vaan varmuuskopioista
<tale> ronin: Ei oikein vaikuta siltä kuin olisi tehty päivitys. Ehkä se vaan asensi tyhjälle levylle 13.04:n.
<ronin> valitsin kuitenkin asennusvaiheessa "upgrade to 13.04", mutta ehkä se oli vaan harhaanjohtavasti kirjoitettu ja ymmärsin sen väärin
<tale> ronin: Jos sinulla on varmuuskopiot siitä vanhasta, vois tämän mukaan koittaa pistää samoja asetuksia. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/A6gVIs -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<ronin> ok
<ronin> pitää tutkia
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/MariaDB
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xMDUGU -> 3x38 MariaDB - Viikon VALO #142 | Viikon VALO
<ronin> voisi melkein omat myslit päivitellä mariadb:ksi
<Iltsu> onks se iha yhteensopiva
<Iltsu> ja miks täst on ny viimene viikko meuhkattu jokases paikas
<Iltsu> ois lukenu ton ekaks ni ois saanu vastauksen ainaki ekaa kyssärii
<puhuri> yksi kai että oraakkeli ei pidä kovin hyvin kiirettä turvapäivitysten kanssa mysql:lle
<puhuri> eli jos vaihtoehtoina on aktiivisesti ylläpidetty versio ja toinen huonosti päivittyvä versio niin ei tuo ole kovin vaikea valinta
<puhuri> mutta toki saisi olla normaalirepossa
<Iltsu> homm
<pesasa> Sen käsityksen sain kanssa noita juttuja lueskellessa, että Oracle ei tuota turvapäivityksiä sun muita patcheina vaan uusina versioina.
<pesasa> Vaikeuttaa pakettien ylläpitoa Linux-distroissa.
<pesasa> Googlen siirtyminen MariaDB:n puolelle on aika ymmärrettävää. Parempi niille, jos ei tartte olla riippuvainen Oraclesta, kun se ei niin ylin ystävä kuitenkaan ole.
<Max^> onkohan tuo turvallisempi ku oracle tuotteet
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-08
<jj--> moi kirjotan komentorivi showta koulun tunnille
<jj--> kellään tietoa mikä on ohjelmia suoritettaessa "option" suomeksi?
<jj--> jos jäi epäselväksei niin ls -la <-- -la 8)
<mjr> "valitsin" ainakin on käytetty
<czr> itse käyti aikoinaan termiä optio. valitsin ei oikein kuvaa sitä
<jj--> nojoo optiolla vissiin mennään
<czr> huonoja vaihtoehtoja löytyy rajattomasti: http://glosbe.com/en/fi/command-line%20option
<czr> ilmeisesti kde:n lokalisoinnissa hyvin paljonkin vaihdellut toi
<czr> komentoriviparametri?
<czr> ei sekään sitä oikein kuvaa mut..
<czr> lisävalitsin?
 * czr gets his goat
<jj--> hehe optiolla mennään
<jj--> ei voi mithään
<FrozenZia> Kokeilaas taas.
<FrozenZia> 10:03 < FrozenZia> Hei, onko Ubuntu Global Jam -tapahtumia buukattua missään  päin Suomea?
<FrozenZia> Mulla olis tarkoitus järkätä JOTAIN pe ja la illalla TAMPEREELLA
<ninnnu> coss.fi:n kalenteri kertonee jos on, mun tietääkseni ei ole.
<Tm_T> FrozenZia: tiedossa ei ole, mutta jos jotain olet järjestämässä niin hienoa
<FrozenZia> Tm_T: Jep, kyllä järkkään -- tietäis vaan vielä *mitä*, mutta yritän sekin selvittää, mitä Suomen Ubuntu tai linux tai open source -yhteisö(t) näkisi tärkeimpänä...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-09
<taropalo> Huomenta päivää!
<FrozenZia> huomenta huomenta
<taropalo> tietääkö kukaan miten korjata login ikkunan venyminen? Kun kirjautuu sisään ja kät vaihtamassa resoa mihin takas ja sit laittaa ettei hyväksy uusia asetuksia niin kuka on ok
<taropalo> ^kuva
<taropalo> kylläpä tuli kirjoitettua epäselvälsti ja huonoa suomea
<FrozenZia> taropalo: en ihan ymmärrä tapausta, mutta et ilmeisesti tarkoita sitä, että pääteikkuna menee "sekaisin"? Sen saa mukavasti "reset"-komennolla korjattua. Mutta tää ei taida olla sitä, mitä kysyt.
<taropalo> otetaan uudestaanja hitaammin ;)
<FrozenZia> =o)
<taropalo> eli siis graaffinen työpöytä käytössä - login screen on pituus suunnassa venynyt melkoisesti
<taropalo> tuskin saa salanasan laitettua
<taropalo> kun pääsee sisäälle ja käy vaihtamassa displayn reso asetuksia mihin tahansa ja takas niin kuva on sen jälkeen ok
<FrozenZia> jaa jaa siis login-screen... olin logissa...
<taropalo> joo kuten sanoin huono suomi ja liian nopeasti
<FrozenZia> eiköhän viittaa x-asetuksiin
<taropalo> joo kyllä mutta resoa en vaihda käyn vaan kokeilemassa toista asetusta ja palaan "entiseen" älä hyväksy uutta resoa
<FrozenZia> nopeesti vilkaistuna tää näyttäisi hyvältä lähteeltä: http://journalxtra.com/linux/desktop-recovery/the-definitive-guide-to-getting-your-linux-desktop-back/
<FrozenZia> Juu, mulla oli aikoinaan vastaavanlainen tapaus -- hemmetin vanha, iso CRT, joka heitti aina sleep-moodin iskiessä itsensä 800x600-resoon. Auttoi kun kävi vain Asetukset -> Näytöt - ja sitten sulje-sulje-sulje tms.
<FrozenZia> Ratkaisua en jaksanut ikinä hakea -- lisäsin vain yläpalkkiin linkin niihin asetuksiin, niin pääsin nopeasti tekeen.
<taropalo> joo toi kuulostaa samalta -> tosin ei ole CRT -> vaan Benq
<taropalo> nyt kun muistais että minkä päivityksen jälkeen tuli - saattaa olla et täytyy asentaa grafiikat uudellen
<taropalo> nvidian kortti käytössä - jos kokeilis ilman nvdian ajureita
<FrozenZia> ootko jo yrittänyt sitä dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<taropalo> en ole vielä kokeillut -> mut tosin resoluutio toimii ihan hyvin paitsi login-screen niin en oikein usko tuon auttavan
<taropalo> täytyy kokeilla kun pääsee kotiin
<FrozenZia> Se linkittämäni artikkeli näyttää itseasiassa tosi hyvältä, perusteelliselta. Komennotkin on selitetty kivasti...
<taropalo> joo kattelen sitä tässä samalla mut ongelma on kotona enkä siis juuri nyt pysty testaa
<FrozenZia> Syyttäisin itse varmaan tuota displaymanageria.
<taropalo> joo nvidian ajuri ei kait valmis vielä login-screen vaiheessa tai jotain
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-10
<FrozenZia> Ubuntu Global Jam, Tampere, Koneet Kiertoonin tilat, pe ja la alkaen klo 16.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-11
<puhuri> onko muuten, että gaafinen päivitystarkistin ei ilmpita mitään, jos on ristiriita?
<puhuri> huomasin yhdessä koneessa (12.04->14.04 päivitetty) aptitudella, että iso läjä päivityksiä oli asentumatta
<puhuri> python-irc ja python-irclib olivat ristiriidassa
<elias_a_> puhuri: Enpä ole tuota huomannut.
<taropalo> puhuri: luulis sen kyllä kertovan
<puhuri> voi tietysti olla, että ei ollut bootin jälkeen ehtinyt tarkistaa vielä
<puhuri> jollekin koneille mennnessä kun eka asia sisäänkirjautumisen jälkeen on sudo aptitude
<taropalo> en ole varma mutta tuntuu siltä että kun käyttää ns sekaisin noita työkaluja niin joskus saattavat mennä sekaisin
<kirvesAxe> puhuri, mulla meni joskus graafisessa päivityksessä kubuntu rikki, en tosin enää muista lähtöversiota
<kirvesAxe> enkä kohdettakaan, mutta kesällä 2010 se tarjosi 07-08 versiolle jotain versiopäivitystä joka ilmeisesti pakettiristiriidan takia levisi sit kunnolla.
<ninnnu> 10.04-12.04 oli suomalaisille rikki jonku libreofficesäädön takia
<xorer> hei. uusin päivitys rikkoi intelin (näytönohjain) ajurit. miten saan edellisen version takaisin?
<xorer> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.1
<xorer> mutta miten palaan edelliseen?
<Echramath> Josko tuon pakvetin apt-getilla purgettaisi ja asentaisi jostain haetun vanhemman version?
<Echramath> Sitten se kaiketi pitäisi liimata...
<Echramath> Ettei se päivity uudelleen.
<xorer> Echramath: kiitos avusta. olen yrittänyt saada selville mistä näkisin edellisen version paketin nimen
<xorer> www voin hakea paketteja mutta olen arvailluat reilut 20 pakettia ja aina apt-get valittaa ettei sellaista ole
<Echramath> Onkohan se varmasti rikki, että jos asentaa saman uusiksi ei toimi?
<xorer> aptitudella olen yrittänyt versioita selvittää ja ymmärtääkseni se on merkitty "conflict"
<xorer> olen asentanut sen edellisen (julkaisemattoman) version apt-get komennolla, mutta se ei auttanut. asensin takaisin uusimman version. tästä ei ollut apua
<xorer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu2... Changelog... xserver-xorg-video-intel (2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu2) utopic; urgency=medium * Rebuild for xorg 1.16 abi.
<ansa>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ voi löytyä vanhempi paketti, /var/log/apt/history.log :ssa varmaan on rivit että mitä oikeastaan on päivittynyt millonkin
<ansa> apt-cache policy paketti taas kertoisi että mitä versioita nykyisisä apt-lähteistä ko. paketista löytyy
<xorer> ansa: archives listataan nykyinen paketti. en näe mistään mikä oli edellisen version nimi. en googlellakaan
<xorer> viralliset ubuntun pakettilistaukset poistavat näköjään välittömästi paketit joihin löytyy päivitys
<Mikaela> Oletteko kokeilleet "apt-get changelog xserver-xorg-video-intel"?
<Mikaela> Vai onko se juuri tuolla sivulla
<xorer> "E: Version '2:2.99.909-0ubuntu2' for 'xserver-xorg-video-intel' was not found"
<xorer> komento: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.909-0ubuntu2
<xorer> sitä edellinen changelogissa xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.909-0ubuntu1 (ei löydy)
<xorer> history.log ei listaa kuin juuri tuon nykyisen paketin
<tale> xorer: /var/log/dpkg.log -tiedostosta näkee mitä on päivitetty. Jos ei tuossa, niin /var/log/dpkg.log.1 -tiedostossa sen verran vanha.
<xorer> tale: ei löydy noista kahdesta tiedostosta kuin viittaukset noihin kahteen tiedostoon. ne mainitsin jo edellä. kiitos avusta
<xorer> kai ongelmana on jokin muu xorg paketti. pyytäisin apua asian selvittämiseen
<tale> xorer: oletko katsonut onko se päivitys mennut loppuun asti? Eli ei ole paketteja jäänyt asentumatta.
<tale> xorer: Onko tiedostossa /var/log/Xorg.0.log virheitä?
<xorer> tale: kyllä. päivitykset meni ok
<xorer> tiedostoa /var/log/Xorg.0.log en osaa tulkita, mutta en selvää virhettä
<tale> xorer: Miten vika ilmenee?
<xorer> aika paljon noisea tässä xorg.0.log. hankala sanoa mitään. en näe tässä ilmeistä ongelmaa
<xorer> ongelma: ei ääniä, ei hdmi kuvaa
<tale> xorer: Mitä näyttää komento dpkg --audit
<xorer> "dpkg --audit" on tyhjä
<tale> xorer: Entä jos käytät komentoa aptitude ja sen käynnistyttyä painat näppäintä g
<xorer> "no packages are scheduled to be installed, removed, or upgraded"
<tale> xorer: No outoa. Mistä ne konflictit tuli joista kirjoitit?
<xorer> tale: olen yrittänyt laittaa jotain muuta versiota kuin tuota uusinta xorg/intel
<tale> xorer: komenna sudo apt-get update
<tale> xorer: Sitten sudo apt-get upgrade
<xorer> tale: ne on tehty
<tale> Näyttääkö se jotain olisi tekemättä?
<xorer> ei
<tale> xorer: Mikä sen rikkinäisen paketin nimi on?
<xorer> tale: en pysy kärryillä tässä asiassa
<xorer> lxde display settingsseistä on kadonnut kohtajossa muistan oleen monitorin tai näytön
<xorer> tale: xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.1 on todennäköisesti rikki jonkun päivityksen seurauksena
<tale> xorer: Uusia bugiraportteja on launchpadissä ubuntu-drivers-common -paketista.
<tale> Sen palauttaminen vanhempaan versioon 1:0.2.91.4 on auttanut.
<xorer> itsellä on lubuntu
<xorer> enkä osaa palattaa vanhoja paketteja
<tale> xorer: Odottele pari päivää, arvaisin korjauksen olevan tekeillä.
<xorer> tale: voitko antaa suuntaa antavat ohjeet miten palauttaisin edellisiä paketteja tietämättä niiden pakettejen nimiä tai versioita
<tale> xorer: No tuo on aika mahdoton tehtävä.
<tale> xorer: Jos pitää nyt heti saada toimimaan, vaihda käytöön joku muu näyttöajuri.
<xorer> viimeisen kuukauden sisällä kaikki xorg paketit
<tale> xorer: VESA display pitäis toimia kaikilla näytönohjaimilla.
<xorer> en tiedä onko mitään vaihtoehtoja intelin omille ajureille, sillä vain niissä on tuki äänelle
<tale> xorer: Seuraile näitä vikailmoituksia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tale> xorer: Ja varmista se HDMI-liitin on kunnolla paikallaan, ja toinen pää myös.
<xorer> ei kenelläkään ole siis lainkaan kokemusta palauttaa vanhat versiot kuukauden sisällä tulleisiin paketteihin?
<xorer> en edes tarvisi mitään muuta, kuin xorg ja hardware
<tale> xorer: Onko sinulla jo noudettuna ne vanhat versiot paketeista?
<tale> xorer: Sitten kun ne on, mene konsoliin, poista haluamasi paketit, asenna vanhat paketit tilalle, merkitse ne HOLD-tilaan ja katso ja kuuntele toimiiko.
<tale> xorer: Tuo voi olla suoraviivaista tai hyvin hankalaa jos paketeissa on riippuvuuksia tiettyihin versioihin.
<tale> xorer: Kekkasin just helpomman tavan: Asenna siihen CD:ltä LUbuntu 14.04 rinnalle kaksoiskäynnistyksellä. Tässä toisessa LUbuntussa et anna järjestelmän päivittää itseään, niin pysyt niissä alkuperäisissä versioissa.'
<tale> xorer: Menitkö jo nukkumaan?
<xorer> tale: en. yritin boottailla ja tehdä kaikkea epätoivoista
<xorer> tale: "onko noudettuna vanhat versiot"? mitkä vanhat versiot. *buntuissa ei voi listata versioita mistään. ainoastaan ne uudet versiot näkee mitkä on asentanut
<tale> xorer: Siitä syystäpä juuri parempi tapa olisi tuo CD:ltä asentaminen. Siellä kyllä on vanhat versiot paketeistakin jos välttämättä niitä käyttämällä haluat edetä.
<xorer> ei voi olla kuin about 5 pakettia mitkä liittyisi systeemiin asennettuna viimeisten viikkojen sisällä mitkä pitäisi jotenkin nähdä jostain
<tale> Aloita paketilla server-xorg-video-intel
<tale> xorer: Sitten ne jotka joudut vaihtamaan tuon paketin riippuvuuksien tähden.
<tale> xorer: Vikahan ei välttämättä ole tuossa paketissa.
<tale> Jos muistat milloin kone viimeksi bootattiin ja se toimi, katso sen jälkeen asennetut tai päivitetyt paketit ja vaihda ne vanhoihin versioihin.
<xorer> tale: edelleen niitä paketteja ei voi listata mistää. ainoastaan ne jotka on jo asennettu
<tale> Mutta silti sanoisin helpompi pistää kaksoiskäynnistyksellä toinen Lubuntu 14.04 siihen rinnalle.
<tale> xorer: Ne paketit jotka on asennettu tai päivitetty löytyy tiedostosta /var/log/dpkg.log.
<tale> xorer: Ja myös tiedostosta /var/log/apt/history.log, kuten opin tänään. Olen vaan tuosta dpkg.log -tiedostosta katsellut.
<tale> xorer: Selkisikö?
<xorer> tale: yritän löytää edes yhden paketin jonka voisin poistaa testiksi, mutta ei onnistu, sillä version nimiä ei voi selvittää. ne on aina eri muotoa eri paikoissa
<xorer> esim se "xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.1" arvailin ja googletin että tuon lopuksi sain selville
<xorer> "xserver-xorg-video-intel=2:2.99.910-0u*" ei toimi
<tale> xorer: Ei kai versionumeroa tarvitse kertoa kun poistaa pakettia?
<tale> Sitä pakettia on vain yksi versio kerrallaan asennettuna, eli kun poistat
<tale> apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tale> niin kyllä se poistuu.
<xorer> tale: apt-get remove libsystemd-login0 yrittää poistaa ison listan paketteja. haluaisin vaihtaa pelkän version. tiedän kumpienkin versioiden numerot
<tale> xorer: Kuten sanoin, homma on vaikea. Asenna CD:ltä.
<xorer> tale: voudun vaihtamaan distroa siinä tapauksessa
<tale> xorer: Miten niin? Sanoit sinulla on LUbuntu.
<xorer> en tiedä olenko ilman konetta viikon vai kuukauden tai kauemman, joten samalla vaivalla joudun etsimään toisen distron. en käytä vanhaa distroa haavoittuvuuksien takia
<tale> xorer: Asennat saman distron kuin sinulla nyt on, mutta toiseen levysosioon.
<FrozenZia> Sori toistan itseni: Ubuntu Global Jam, Tampere, Koneet Kiertoonin tilat, pe ja  la alkaen klo 16.
<Tekno_> mitä siel o
<FrozenZia> Tekno_: Sori, pitää just painua nukkuun, mutta tossa on vähän lisäinfo: https://www.facebook.com/events/511817205621313/
<FrozenZia> Aihe pe vapaa, la koitetaan vetää DevAppschool.
<FrozenZia> pe siis tehdään sitä mitä ihmiset haluaa tehdä/kokeilla/testata...
 * FrozenZia painuu pehkuihin... öitä!
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-12
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, osaaks joku kertoa mulle, miten on mahdollista että kun annan sudo-komentoa niin sen sijaan että kysyis passua, niin tulee vaan ilmoitus että lupa evätty? :)
<Kilpuri> Et ole järjestelmän valvoja.
<kirvesAxe> Paitsi että kun olen.
<Echramath> Oletkohan sudoers-ryhmässä?
<Echramath> Onko sulla rootille passua?
<kirvesAxe> Olen ainoa käyttäjä eikä ole eka kerta kun sudotan :)
<jjo> oltko vaihtanut koneen nimeä hiljattain, editoria käyttämällä
<kirvesAxe> en
<Mikaela> Oletko asettanut sudo-binäärille ihmeelliset oikeudet, kuten ?00 tai vastaavaa?
<ansa> millä tahansa komennolla? meinaan että sanooko sudo permission denied vai jokin muu..
<kirvesAxe> Koska en ymmärrä kysymystä niin olettaisin että en :)
<Mikaela> ls -alFh $(which sudo)
<Mikaela> hups, ei toimi minullakaan tuo komento
<jjo> eikö tuon pitäisi toimia
<Mikaela> Ei, kyllä se toimii. Minulla on vain lakalla "alias sudo=fakeroot" joka sotki.
<kirvesAxe> Mitä tuon komennon pitäisi tehdä?
<Mikaela> Näyttää sudo-binäärin oikeudet.
<Mikaela> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 152K helmi 10  2014 /usr/bin/sudo*
<kirvesAxe> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 125K 2014-03-10 20:21 /usr/bin/sudo*
<Mikaela> Eli oikeuksissa ei ole mitään vikaa eikä sen pitäisi valittaa mistään "permission denied"istä.
<kirvesAxe> Näin se tosiaan valittaa, eikä edes kysy sudon passua...
<kirvesAxe> sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<kirvesAxe> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Lupa evätty
<ansa> äh
<ansa> sä ajat sudolla "echo 3" ja omassa shellissä ohjaat sen tulostuksen
<ansa> sudo sh -c echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" ajaisi sudolla molemmat
<ansa> sudo sh -c "echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" ajaisi sudolla molemmat
<ansa> siis
<jjo> tai sit tee:llä
<jjo> echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<kirvesAxe> ansa, jeps, kiitti :)
<Mikaela> Mikä tuo /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches muuten on?
<kirvesAxe> Siivoaa muistista turhaa soopaa pois
<jjo> :D
<ansa> lähinnä varmaan benchmarkeja varten mahdollisuus tiputtaa eri välimuisteja pois
<Mikaela> Ok
<jjo> normikäytössähän tuo on aika turhaa puuhaa
<shanttu> kun kone havaitsee hdmi:n kytketyksi, haluan että tapahtuu asiat x ja y. onko udevin käyttö ainoa vaihtoehto? ei liity audioon, siihen löytyy monta ohjetta
<ansa> tulleekohan tuosta ees mitään signaalia udeville, ei nyt kuitenkaan ole mistään laiteväylästä kyse
<ansa> vissiin joillakin ajureilla tuleekin
<shanttu> tällaisen ohjeen löysin http://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2013/01/07/how-to-automatically-set-up-external-monitor/
<shanttu> haluisin kuitenkin päästä helpommalla. muistelen törmänneeni omgubuntu tai webupd8 johonkin gui-mahdollisuuteenkin
<Echramath> Hei mitä, Thunderbirdissä on trayikoni.
<Echramath> Ei siinä montaa vuotta mennyt.
<jjo> ai ne on tulossa takaisin
<jjo> hyvä vaan
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-13
<jj--> moro kun yrittää tikulla interwebbiin pätkäsee heti kun laittaa connect seuraavaa herjaa syslog http://pastebin.com/sHLjzf2Q
<jj--> hyviä ideoita otetaan vastaan!
<jj--> modeswitch toimii oikein ja pin-koodi on poistettu tikusta
<jj--> ubuntu 14.04 ja huawei e353 modeemi
<tale> jj---: Vaihda koneesi nimeksi jotain siistimpää niin viitsii lukea tota lokia.
<elias_a_> Mikäs siinä nyt oli vikana?
<elias_a_> Jaa. Siellä puhuttiin Timo Soinista...
<elias_a_> Jatketaan.
<jaywink> elias_a_ :D
<jaywink> re soini...
<anger> Iltaa
<anger> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, tuleekohan linuxilla jotain ongelmia 4k näyttöjen kanssa?
<tale> anger: Luultavasti ei tule.
<tale> anger: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU2NTI
<anger> Ei kai tosta olisikaan mitään muuta kuin että nykynen vanha kone ei vaan todennäköisesti pysty laittamaan ruudulle 1080:aa parempaa resoa
<anger> Ja sopivasti kun pohdin monitorin hankkimista tämä vanha kone alkoi taas pitää armotonta mekkalaa
<anger> Ihan kuin se tulisikin tuulettimen sijaan kovalevystä...
<anger> Millasilla koneilla te muuten Linuxia pyörittelette?
<Kilpuri> Minun on turha vastata tähän, kun on i3 prossuja ja i7, on tossa vaimoni vanhassa läppärissäkin kyllä Ubuntu 32bit 12.04
<Mikaela> Machine:   System: Hewlett-Packard product: Presario CQ57 Notebook PC v: 068F110000204910000620100
<Mikaela> on tämä kannettava, mutta löytyy myös kaksi pöytäkonetta ja yksi minikannettava.
<mlpug> mulla on android kännyköissä, digiboxeissa, lenovon läppäreissä vm 2004-2013, vanhassa pentium pöytäkoneessa ja raspberry pissä
<anger> Ite olen kasaillut aiemmin koneet itse, mutta läppäriä mietin
<Kilpuri> toisaalla pitävät P4 koneessa Ubuntuja.
<anger> Niin siis ihan vaan läppäri vs pöytäkone mietin
<Mikaela> Toisessa pöytäkoneessa on i7, vanhemmasta en ole varma, mutta se on vuodelta 2006 BIOSsin mukaan ja se on ensimmäinen kone, jolle asensin Ubuntu 8.04:n vuonna 2008.
<mlpug> mä aloitin 6.06:lla
<anger> Läppärivalikoima on vaan aika suppea jos ei halua winkkarilla ostaa
<Kilpuri> anger: Mitä miettimistä tossa on.?
<anger> Että ostaako läppärin vaiko pöytäkoneen?
<anger> No on tossa nyt aika iso ero...
<anger> Läppäreitä en kyllä ole nähnyt yhtään kunnollista paitsi mäkki
<Kilpuri> http://www.yritystenverkkokauppa.fi/kannettavat-ja-leasing-kannettavat/linux-kannettavat?gclid=CJm-kYfq3sACFcHOcgodKEEAAw
<mlpug> mun mielestä nää lenovot on kunnollisia
<mlpug> kunnollisempia kuin mäkit
<Kilpuri> Sanovat, että jos takuuta luvataan 3v, niin sitten se kone on kunnollinen. Sanovat myöskin, että jokaisella valmistajalla on se halpissarja.
<FrozenZia> anger: osta mitä ostat, mutta osta hyvä mies käytettyä.
<FrozenZia> Minusta varteenotettava idea oli se, että ihmisillä alkais olla "matkassa" näitä padeja, kotona sit pöytäkone.
<FrozenZia> (Mut minä kuitenkin yritän kaupatakin juuri pöytäkoneita niin sen takia varsinkin tkäsin ideasta. =o) )
<xet7> FrozenZia: mitä pöytäkoneita sulla on?
<marko> mä voisin myydä ehkä jollekkin fujitsu siemens esprimo u9210 läppärin. tubutin toimii oikeen mainiosti ja linux mint vielä paremmin
<marko> tupla akut tossa niin kestää 8 tuntia virta
<FrozenZia> xet7: Tällä hetkellä on vähän rajoitetusti. Paras on AMD64 X2 4400+ -prossulla, 2G ram, 240G kovo, 165e.
<FrozenZia> Onko mahdollista nähdä mikä näppis (jos mikään) on kytketty "Print"-näppäimeksi?
<FrozenZia> Kyseessä Mint-asennus (ok, ei ole Ubuntua, luulisin kuitenkin toimivan NOIN samalla tavalla)
<FrozenZia> ...ja vielä LXDE..config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml:ssä  on keybinding, key on "Print", mutta tahtois tietä miten selvittää, tuottaako tämä ko näppis moista. (Ei ole printscreen-näppäintä)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-14
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Graphviz
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Unsplash
<anger> Mitenkäs noi nykyajan näytönohjaimet toimikaan?
<anger> Jos intelin prossussa tulee jo hd graphics niin korvaako nvidia sen jos sellasen ostaa kaveriksi?
<anger> Vai osasiko ne toimia yhdessä?
<anger> Optimaalitilanne kai olisi että kone käyttäisi tota intelin graffaa kun ei vaadita mitään ihmeellistä ja ottaisi laskentatehoa tosta nvidiasta vaan kun tulee eteen jotain 3d:tä yms.
<anger> Ja muun ajan toi nvidia olisi kuluttamatta virtaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-07
<Mirv> kyl toi aika pahasti Lenovon vika on. siinä on omat ongelmansa jos softapuolelta aletaan ohittamaan firmwaren defaultteja, kuten että entäpä jos vastuu tuhoista siirtyykin laitevalmistajalta softavalmistajalle? se on eri asia jos Lenovo shippaa oman Windows-ajurinsa, sama vastuutaho. jos Lenovo tarjoaisi tuota mallia myynnissä Ubuntulla, se voisi tehdä vastaavanlaisia päivityksiä kuten esim. Dell:k
<Mirv> in jakaa omia päivityksiään Ubuntu-koneilleen
<Mirv> mut tosi hyvin kyllä analysoitu tuolla bugissa ongelmaa, aika isoja lämpöongelmia
<elias_a> Mirv: Se mikä tuossa mietityttää on se, että välttämättä kyse ei ole pelkistä Lenovoista.
<elias_a> Mirv: Samoja piirisarjoja on muidenkin valmistajien koneissa.
<Mirv> elias_a: joo piirisarjoja kyllä, mutta laitekehikon lämmönsiirron suunnittelu ja fancontrol on laitevalmistajan käsissä
<Mirv> että jos laite menee passiivitoimenpiderajan yli jo hyvin pienessäkin loadissa ja vaikka tuuletin pakotettunakin täysille kierroksille, niin suunnitteluvirhettä (ja ajan mukanaan tuomaa lämmönlisäystä)
<Mirv> asukseltakin oli se yks zenbook-malli jossa 28W TDP:n prossu ja kuumeni vissiin aika hillittömästi kun käytännössä sama kotelo kuin 15W-mallilla
<Mirv> ja tehot laski kun kuormitus jatkui hetkeä pidempään, koska alkoi nuo automaattiset toimenpiteet CPU:n idlaukselle
<elias_a> Mirv: Jep. Tuollaisestahan tässä on kyse.
<elias_a> Se, mikä on v-mäistä on se, että kyse ei ole yksittäisestä tuotteesta tai -sarjasta vaan koko hemmetin tuoteperheestä.
<StockAntenna> aika karua
<StockAntenna> tietääpä ettei koskaan osta moista kiinaromua
<Mikaela> kaikki lenovon thinkpadit?
<elias_a> No suurin osa.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Eipä se muilla ole juuri sen kummempaa.
<Mirv> elias_a: siis myös T-sarja?
<elias_a> HP:n ja Dellin koneissa korkkaa piirilevyille juotetut grafiikkapiirit irti juotoksista lämpöongelmien takia.
<elias_a> Mirv: Enpä mene tuosta takuuseen.
<Mirv> niissähän on suurehkot erot niissä sarjoissa, hinnoissakin
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Mikäs se sun koneesi oli?
<StockAntenna> en ole saanut kolmea HP:n mallia koskaan täysillä huudattamallakaan sammumaan ja kai nyt Dellillä pitäs olla kunnon tuet lämmönsäädölle Ubuntussa kun ne myyvät niitä Ubuntulla?
<Mirv> tuossa tuoreempia Lenovoita joita Lenovo myy Ubuntulla http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/models/?query=&category=Laptop&release=14.04+LTS&level=Enabled&vendors=Lenovo
<Mirv> olisikin mielenkiintoista minkälaista lisä-Lenovo-softaa niissä on
<Tehdastehdas_> Lenovo ThinkPad W500
<StockAntenna> miten helposti ton sertifioinnin saa? vaikka kone ei tukis lämmönhallintaa ollenkaan Ubuntulla?
<Mirv> yhtään W-sarjalaista ei Lenovo ole sertifioinut Ubuntulle (...tai saanut sertifiointia)
<Mirv> StockAntenna: siis nuo sertifioinnit on siihen esiasennettuun Ubuntuun, ei että jos asennat normi-Ubuntun itse
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Tuossa esimerkki HP:n ongelmista: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VldNJ7IvWhY
<Mirv> StockAntenna: siksi olisi mielenkiintoista tietää mitä laitekohtaisia virityksiä niihin on lisätty ja joista Lenovo menee kirjaimellisesti takuuseen
<elias_a> Missähän noita olisi esillä?
<elias_a> Ei vissiin Suomessa missään.
<Mirv> jossain muualla kuin Suomessa
<Mirv> Dellikin vaan supistaa tukkurivalikoimaansa Suomessa
<elias_a> Kauniisti sanottu. :D
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Noita reflow-juttuja on monista muistakin merkistä vaikka kuinka paljon.
<elias_a> Huonoa suunnittelua nyt vaan on... hmmm.... enemmistö tapauksista. :D
<tale> Eikös juotokset aukea nykyään kun ei enää saa käyttää lyijyä, juotokset on huonompilaatuisia?
<anacron> juotokset halkeaa siitä syystä
<StockAntenna> mun koti-HP näyttäis olevan yhtä vaikeasti purettava kuin tuo tuubilainen
<anacron> lämpö kiihdyttää prosessia
<anacron> lyijytön tina kasvattaa myös ns. tin whiskerssejä
<elias_a> tale: No samahan se on mikä se syy sen juotoksen rikkoutumiseen on...
<Tehdastehdas_> Linux-kernel-"kehitys"tiimi on irronnut todellisuudesta ja haluaa syyttää Lenovon huonosti suunniteltua rautaa millä hinnalla hyvänsä, vaikka antaen käyttäjien kärsiä mieluummin kuin kiertää ongelman hyvin tunnetuilla softakeinoilla, jotka samalla tepsisivät myös kaikkiin tavallisiin pölyisiin koneisiin. Lääkärivertaus bugiraportissa täsmää: kernel-tiimi on kuin lääkäri, joka kieltää vanhalta potilaalt
<Tehdastehdas_> a oireet poistavan lääkkeen ja vaatii potilasta ostamaan kalliin, hengenvaarallisen kirurgian oireiden fyysisen alkusyyn poistamiseksi.
<elias_a> Ne vain tulevat niihin kuumiin kohtiin.
<StockAntenna> yritin kerran purkaa sitä pölyn poiston takia mutta kyllästyin kun 20 ruuvin irrotuksen jälkeen ei tuntunut olevan mitään edistystä
<tale> Tehdastehdas_: Etkö voisi käyttää samaa nickiä koko ajan? Ignore ei toimi kun vaihdat nickin.
<Tehdastehdas_> Xchat ja serveri yhteistyössä vaihtavat
<Tehdastehdas_> Jos koneeni ei kaatuisi ylikuumuuteen niin usein, nick ei vaihtuisi.
<mjr> voisitko jo lopettaa saman urputuksen koko ajan täällä, me ei voida sille nyt enää mitään
<StockAntenna> hehe, tuokin lämpö-ongelmasta johtuva
<Tehdastehdas_> Joo, olin jo siirtymässä kernel-kanavalle, mutta vielä nousi juttua täällä tänään
<Tehdastehdas_> Eikö me voida thermald:ille mitään?
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas_: kärjistät asiaa liikaa, ja teet liikaa asetelmaa jossa on sinä/käyttäjät ja Linux-kernelkehittäjät vastakkain, vaikka sellaista vastakkainasettelua ei pidä olla. jos menet tuolla asenteella juttelemaan, kuuntelun taso ei välttämättä ole kovin korkea. lisäksi yhteisöistä kannattaa erottaa Ubuntun kernel-tiimi, joka on tutkinut asiaasi jo luultavasti aika monilla sadoilla palkk
<Mirv> adollareilla, että varsinainen Linux-kehitysporukka kernel.org:ssa. jos ongelma on tosiaan kaikissa distroissa, oikeampi foorumi on kernel.org / maililistat.
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas_: jokainen kehittäjä on myös yksilö, ja yhteisössä konsensuksen hakeminen/saaminen pitää tapahtua mieluummin hienovaraisesti kuin taistellen. oma otaksumani on, että laitevalmistajan turvallisuuteen liittyviä virheitä ei aleta paikkailemaan softan puolella jottei jouduta ojasta allikkoon.
<ansa> eikä oikein ole mitään isompaa tiimiä joka päättäisi mitä kehitetään, on vain yksittäisiä toimijoita jotka tekevät yhteistyötä, mutta joilla on usein ihan omat motiivinsa tehdä juttuja
<Mirv> joo
<ansa> joku tekee storage-systeemeiden kanssa töitä kun sattuu niitä myymään, eikä sellaista vois vähempää kiinnostaa että joku läppäri ylikuumenee, kun laitteet pyörivät vain konesalissa - toisaalta, sitä ei välttämättä haittaa jos joku virransäästö toimii myös siellä
<Tehdastehdas_> Luen lisää ubuntu-kernelin ja linux-kernelin eroista.
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas_: sinänsä tuo bugiraporttisi ja kommenttisi siellä ovat erinomaisia, mutta hieman pitää enemmän olla kohtelias ja toisaalta hyväksyä vastapuolen näkemyksiä :)
<Mirv> tuotakin bugiraporttia on selkeästi arvostettu koska sitä on työstetty hartaasti, koska raportoija on jaksanut tehdä tarvittavia selvityksiä ja on opiskellut sitä mitä tapahtuu niin että voi raportoida paremmin
<Tehdastehdas_> Kouluissa opetettiin purkamaan vastaväite atomeihin ja kumoamaan ne, joten tämä väittelytyyli on ilmeisesti mitä haettiin, tai ymmärsin väärin.
<Tehdastehdas_> Mikä on Linuxin päätavoite? Mistä löydän sen, kun en löytänyt wikipediasta?
<ansa> ei sellaista ole
<Tehdastehdas_> siispä en pysty osoittamaan yksittäisten devaajien toimivan sitä vastoin
<StockAntenna> olla vastavoima kaupallisille käyttiksille ja vapaa vaihtoehto
<Mirv> no ei taida olla päätavoite muuta kuin jälkimmäinen ja sekin pääasiassa pragmaattisuuden takia :)
<ansa> ehkä joillain idealisteilla, mutta aika monella kehitystä sponssaavalla yrityksellä on ihan omat lehmät ojissa
<Mirv> yhteisö kokonaisuutena konsensuksen hakemalla määrittää kulloisetkin tavoitteet ja lopulta Linus määrää mergataanko vai ei
<StockAntenna> kaupallisissa käyttiksissä on hyväksyttävä mitä kehittävä taho siihen työntää, vapaassa käyttiksessä devaajat ja yleisö päättävät mikä menestyy ja mihin mennään
<Mirv> StockAntenna: Linux on kaupallinen käyttis, ero on suljettu/avoin. jos Linux ei olisi kaupallinen käyttis, se ei olisi vapaakaan.
<StockAntenna> no joo jos tuen osto lasketaan kaupalliseksi eikä vain käyttölisenssin niin onhan se sit kaupallinen
<Mirv> tuo on perustavanlaatuinen terminologinen lähtökohta, koska muuten ajatukset harhautuvat ihmisillä väärille raiteille. toki lisenssimaksua käännetyn koodin käytöstä ei ole.
<StockAntenna> ehkä pitäs vaan sanoa vangittu vs vapaa käyttis eikä ottaa kantaa kaupallisuuteen
<StockAntenna> koska tuossahan se suurin ero on eikä kaupallisuudessa
<Mirv> tuen ostaminen on aika suppea määritelmä kaikelle kaupallisuudelle jota on
<ansa> eikä android-puhelimen linux-ytimelle kukaan ole tukea ostamassa, mutta ei varmasti kukaan väitä etteikö kyse ole kaupallisesta tuotteesta
<Mirv> "voit valmistaa laitteen ja myydä sitä miljardeilla" on kaupallisuutta
<Mirv> tai voit tehdä Linuxia käyttävän softan ja myydä sitä miljardeilla
<ansa> tai googlen datakeskusten koneiden ytimet, ei niitä koneita myydä minnekään mutta niillä myydään niin paljon palvelua että googlenkin kannattaa kehittää kerneliä
<StockAntenna> Google on eniten hyötynyt Linuxista kaikista firmoista, uskoisin
<ansa> google, facebook, amazon - onhan näitä..
<Mirv> tavallisten ihmisten mielikuvissa Linux on edelleenkin lähinnä ilmainen juttu "jonne kuka tahansa voi laittaa mitä tahansa". kun keskimääräinen tiedon taso on tuota luokkaa, ei kannata mennä sanomaan Linuxia epäkaupalliseksi tai kaupallisuuden vastustajaksi, koska se menee vielä enemmän väärin vaan.
<StockAntenna> olen kai liikaa katsellut RMS:n mekastusta:)
<ansa> ubuntu ja läppärit on aika pirun pieni osa ekosysteemistä
<StockAntenna> mut Ubuntu-kanavalla hommaa katsellaan väistämättä itse-asennettu-henk-koht-pc-lasien läpi kun nuo Androidit ja RHEL tyyppiset jutut eivät ole se tuttu Linux täällä
<Mirv> StockAntenna: kyl RMS:llä aika tarkkaa on että kaupallisuus on ehdottomasti sallittua, sehän on ykdessä GNU-lisenssin perusvapauksista. mut toki RMS on myös (hyvin) vahvasti kaikkea suljettua vastaan.
<Mirv> joo sitä henk koht pc-lasien läpi katsomista on vaikea välttää, vaikka tiedostaisi ja tekisi hommiakin monenlaisten muiden parissa
<Tehdastehdas_> Löytyisikö jostakin tilasto josta näkisi monessako ThinkPadissa Ubuntu on asennettuna?
<Tehdastehdas_> elias_a, en löytänyt juttuasi lämpöasioista muutama viikko/kuukausi sitten haulla #ubuntu-fi.txt "elias_a" site:irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Tehdastehdas_> minäkin olen porannut kymmeniä 1,5 mm reikiä koneen pohjaan
<Tehdastehdas_> niille jotka epäilevät uusien reikien ohjaavan ilmavirran väärälle reitille: porasin reiät vain alkuperäisten ilmanottoaukkojen ympärille välttääkseni sen virheen
<kirvesAxe> hei oliks jollain jotain kokemuksia/linkkiä heittää niistä emolevyistä/bioseista jotka saattaa heittäytyä hankaliksi linuxin kanssa? uuden pöytäkoneen hankinta valmisteilla :)
<anacron> oon yleensä tehny niin päin että ensin etsinyt sen kiinnostavan emon ja sit googlaillu onko siinä ollu ongelmia
<kirvesAxe> anacron, ootko havainnu mitään eroja esim emovalmistajien välillä?
<ansa> harvemmin noiden perusemolevyjen kanssa mitään suurempia ongelmia on koskaan ollut, lähinnä jotkut lämpötila/tuuletinsensorit voi jäädä toimimatta jos ei satu olemaan tukea
<anacron> kirvesAxe: no menee aika subjektiiviseks, kaikilla valmistajilla on jotain mallikohtaisia ongelmia jossain vaiheessa eikä sitä aina etukäteen voi tietää
<anacron> mut ehkä enemmän läppäripuolella tulee mietittyä noita asioita
<anacron> ja ne on muutenkin enemmän hardwarepuolen asioita kuin niinkään linuxiin liittyviä
<kirvesAxe> niih
<anacron> eniten mulla on linuxilla aiheuttanu päänvaivaa integroidut äänikortit, wlanit ja näyttikset
<anacron> nykyään ne toimii kyllä yleensä suoraan, mitä nyt joskus joutuu enabloida jotain wlan ajureita
<DarkDickRises> hey Mikaela yo dont do anything dumb i was joking about my comment earlier
<DarkDickRises> i dont know what u look like or w.e
<DarkDickRises> Mikaela: yo
<elias_a> DarkDickRises: This is a finnish speking channel.
<DarkDickRises> shut up
<DarkDickRises> she speaks english
<elias_a> DarkDickRises: Switch to finnish or shut up.
<DarkDickRises> elias_a: eat a dick
<elias_a> DarkDickRises: Speak english somewhere else.
<DarkDickRises> i told you
<DarkDickRises> eat a fucking dick
<elias_a> Ja nyt sitten voisi ylläpito puuttua asiaan.
<elias_a> Tehdastehdas_: Outoa. Pitänee katsella millä kanavalla olen sitten asiasta mouhonnut.
<elias_a> Koko tuon aliverkon, mistä tuo häirikkö tuli voisi pistää sulkulistalle.
<Thaurwylth> Missäs päin on tämmöinen 98.237? Eiku ei mitään, katsonkin itse.
<Thaurwylth> On kyllä mele___Cosesti valittu nimi tuo DarkDickRises, möhhönsk.
<elias_a> On häiriköinyt muuallakin, mm. Redditissä.
<Thaurwylth> No pirulainen! Ei ole hyvä asia tämmöinen.
<Mikaela> js viimeisin syy itsetuhoisuutebi laukrsmodrllr aigsn kuin minus ri sattuisi roittävästi tai en olisi yrittänyt ~15 kertaa
<Mikaela> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Mikaela> jos se eo lähtrnyt, puhrlin ri näytä joinrjs ja parttrka
<ninnnu_> eiku, menikö väärin
<tathhu> Mitäs täällä tapahtuu
<tathhu> Voi juukeli.
<StockAntenna> tais mennä, ajattelin että onpas täällä herkässä:)
<Tomin> meni
<Tomin> se oli toi "musta nakki nousee"
<Tomin> tai jotain sellsta
<Mikaela> ninnnu_: minun on myös pakko sanoa, että kadun kaikkea ja tyhmyyttäni striiminetin kanavalla ja muualla
<rhkfin_> :D
<rhkfin_> Ehkä ton thaurraseaoijasd:n voi pyytää takaisin..?
<ninnnu> pyydetty ja tuli jo
<rhkfin_> jes :)
<Thaurwylth> Röns möns.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-08
<elias_a> Kas. Sitä tehtiin ylläpitotoimia...
<elias_a> Pitäiskö olla ylpeä teemalla "johtaja se on harhaanjohtajakin"?
<Thaurwylth> Hengaileeko muuten #ubuntu-kernelillä ihan oikeaa Ubuntun ytimen kehitysporukkaa? Entä onko ihan oikeaa kernel.orgin kehitysporukkaa missään Freenodessa?
<Thaurwylth> Vai pystyykö niiden kanssa kommunikoimaan pelkästään sen niiden kuuluisan sähköpostilistan kautta?
<elias_a> Ei tietoa.
<tale> Ehkä ytimen kehitysporukoimin pääsyvaatimuksena on keskittynyt työnteko, ja irkissä hengailijat eivät pääse mukaan lainkaan.
<inz> Siä varmaan on pääsyvaatimuksena, että on K-line kaikkiin irkkiverkkoihin
<inz> ts. G-line
<tale> inz: Joo, se varmaan kannattaa kirjoittaa hakemukseen. Hyvä meriitti.
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis nimen omaan tämmöistä arvelinkin, siksi kysyinkin. Hihi.
<Mikaela> freenoden ircd-sevenillä K, muilla taitaa olla G
<Tehdastehdas_> Thermal daemon (thermald) on ottanut jäähdytysvastuun kerneliltä: "Currently, the Linux kernel thermal ACPI module implements these controls. So, based on the validity of configuration data, this can be a very efficient method for thermal controls. But, it was observed that many systems don’t have this configuration data or have invalid data, preventing the kernel module from taking timely action." https://01.org/linux-th
<Tehdastehdas_> ermal-daemon/documentation/introduction-thermal-daemon
<Tehdastehdas_> Tarvitsen siis vain thermald-tukea, mutta mistä? Haluaisin määritellä tuulettimen nopeudet uudelleen niin että 'disengaged' on maksimi.
<Tehdastehdas_> Löysin thermald:in postituslistan ja kirjoitin sinne.
<Mikaela> kääntäjät: mikä on "vanilla" suomeksi? "having no special or extra features; ordinary or standard."
<Thaurwylth> Käytetäänköhän siitä jargon-mielessä ihan vaniljaa? En kyllä osaa sanoa. Jotkut BDSM-piirien tyypit varmasti osaisivat vastata, etsipä sellainen ja kysy!
<Thaurwylth> Koska siellä mielellään otetaan käyttöön englannista tulevat muotivaikutteet ja se on ihan tunnettua, että kansainvälisesti käytetään termiä vanilla tavallista seksiä harrastavista ihmisistä.
<Mikaela> merkitys taisi hiukan muuttua
<Mikaela> esimerkiksi on siirtynyt Linux Mintistä (ymmärtääkseni käyttää myös Ubuntun repoja) vanilla Ubuntuun
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis tiedän kyllä, että se tarkoittaa tiukasti eri asioita eri jargoneissa, mutta perusidis on sama. Siksi sen käyttöä suomessa voisi yrittää haarukoida noin.
<Mikaela> o
<Mikaela> *ok
<Echramat1> Olisiko teknisessä asiatekstissä "perus-" ok käännös?
<Echramat1> Jargon lexiconista löytyi myös vanilla pizza, mutten muista mitä se oli syönyt
<Thaurwylth> "Karvalakkiversio"?
<Echramat1> Se lienee vähän väärä tässä tapauksessa
<Echramat1> Karvalakkiversiosta puuttuu ominaisuuksia yleensä säästösyistä
<Echramath> Tai hinnoittelusyistä vähintään
<Thaurwylth> Myönnettäneen!
<elias_a> Lähetyssaarnaaja.
<elias_a> Siinä teille käännös.
<elias_a> Suraava kysymys.
<elias_a> +e
<anacron> normaaliversio, tavallinen versio
<anacron> sanakirja.org itseasiassa antaa perus -sanalle käännöksen vanilla, mutta on vähän eri asia että ymmärtääkö siitä tarkoituksen vai onko se hyvä käännös
<elias_a> Suosittelen kanavaa #lokalisointi niin loppuu se mutuilu.
<anacron> mjoo ei ehkä kuulu tänne
<Mikaela> se on ircnetissä ja sieltä puuttuu umode +g
<elias_a> Mikaela: Eipä puhuta paskaa.
<elias_a> #lokalisointi on sekä ircnetissä että freenodessa.
<Mikaela> ai, kaikki ovat vain puhuneet ircnetistä
<elias_a> Mikaela: Käypä kurkkaamassa.
<Mikaela> huomasin
<elias_a> Siellä on ennen ollut "silta", joka kaiutti viestit verkkorajan yli.
<Thaurwylth> Miksei enää ole?
<elias_a> Ylläpitäjä ei jaksanut enää.
<Thaurwylth> Asia OK.
<Mikaela> minulla on yksi botti siltana yhden freenode ja ircnet kanavan välillä. keneen pitäisi olla yhteydessä?
<elias_a> Mikaela: Käypä siellä kanavalla huutelemassa. Olisi tosi hienoa jos voisit olla sillanrakentajana.
<Mikaela> ilmeisesti omistajaa ei ole näkynyt 49 viikkoon
<Mikaela> ok
<anacron> :D
<anacron> onks ehdotuksia miten saisin thinkpadin fn näppäimet (sleep, äänet, kirkkaus) toimimaan awesome wm:n kanssa
<anacron> no onnistuhan se hirveellä säädöllä, tosin vaihtu window managerikin siinä välissä i3:een
<Thaurwylth> 18:21:12  jsalisbury > ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting    <== Tästä tosin päättelisin, että kyllä kernelin kehityksen suhteen IRCissäkin jotain sentään tapahtuu!
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-09
<Mikaela> olikohan kernel team tämä hieno tiimi, joka piti joskus pre-meetingejäkin
<inz> ai niinku: http://dilbert.com/strip/1996-07-05
<Mirv> hauskaa kun toi 'espoo' vilahtelee noissa paikannukseen liittyvisäs juttuissa https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/location-service/espoo-delayed-provider/+merge/262056
<Mirv> ubuntu-espoo-service.conf
<Mirv> huomaa että missä maassa HERE-komponenttia vissiin tehdään :)
<Thaurwylth> Pystyn kuvittelemaan, että tarpeeksi kiharaisten ongelmien kimpussa painivan projektin on pidettävä kahden eri tason palavereja ihan mielenterveyden säilyttämiseksi *hymy*.
<Thaurwylth> Sitäpaitsi toimiihan suuryritysten hallinto ja kansainvälinen politiikkakin silleen, että ensin pitää hoitaa prosessi, minkä aikana päätetään, mistä varsinaisessa päätöksenteossa pystytään päättämään.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-10
<Tomin> tässä yhtenä päivänä pohditte sitä vanilla-sanan käännöstä: miten olis vakio? vakio-Linux, vakio-Android, yms.
<Tekno_> ei
<Tomin> ok :D
<Tekno_> mieluummin vaikka mauton
<Tekno_> tai mausteeton
<Tomin> vanilla-Linux -> mauton-/mausteeton-Linux, aaaivan. En ehkä alkas käyttämään. Tosin niinhän mie sanoin täppäri sanastakin, joskus neljä vuotta sitten.
<Tekno_> nii. kyl vanilla on paras
<Tekno_> tai vanilja
<Tekno_> vanilja oon ite käyttäny
<Mikaela> vanillan ehkä ymmärtää parhaiten jos tuntee englanniksi sitä
<Tomin> joo, se ei oo suomea, mutta sitä tulee käytettyä
<Wnt> ei hemmetti, pistää googleen "ubuntu 15.10 download" niin eka tulos on Ubuntu Desktop Next daily imagen lataukseen
<Wnt> no ei siinä mitään live-cd näyttää vähän omituiselta, mutta asennan suoraan grubin menu itemistä install ubuntu
<Wnt> sit vasta tajuan, että tuo on joku hemmetin ubuntu puhelimen kälin alpha versio
<Wnt> http://upload.egarden.fi/about_this_phone.jpg
<Wnt> eihän tuosta saa edes alt+ctrl+F1 yhdistelmällä uutta terminaalia eikä valikosta löydy terminaalia...
<Mikaela> ei ole Ubuntu puhelimen, vaikka onkin siellä käytössä, se on vain uusi Ubuntu, joka käyttää snappy-paketinhallintaa aptin sijaan ja se on jossakin vaiheessa (tulevaisuudessa) tulossa työpöydillekin vaihtoehdoksi.
<Mikaela> toimiiko "ctrl+alt+t"?
<Wnt> storen kautta sais terminaalin, mutta se vaatii jotkut ubuntu one tunnarit. vaikka terminaalin saisikin tuohon, niin mahtaisko tuota saada normaaliksi ubuntu asennukseks korjattua...
<Wnt> ei toimi
<Mikaela> eikun täytyy ottaa developer mode käyttöön jotenkin
<Wnt> helpompi varmaan vaan ladata toi oikea ubuntu-gnome install image
<Thaurwylth> Hetkinen, onko Ubuntu One olemassa vielä? Mie luulin, että se koko tuutinki lakkautettiin kesällä 2014.
<Thaurwylth> Saa päivittää miut kartalle tässä asiassa!
<Tomin> sitä pilvitallennuspalvelua ei ole enää, joo
<Mikaela> ei ilmeisesti ole
<Mikaela> voi olla tai sitten it rekisteröidä https://launchpad.net/ tai https://one.ubuntu.com/
<Tomin> kuten ei myöskään younitedia :'(
<Mikaela> Thaurwylth: Ubuntu One tallennuspalvelu jne. on lopetettu, mutta siitä tuli ymmärtääkseni Ubuntu Single Sing On systeemin nimi
<Wnt> kyllähän noi ubuntun puhelimet jotain canonicalin käyttäjätunnusta käyttää store asioinnissa
<Mikaela> *Sign
<Thaurwylth> Oooo, pitääpä tutustua tähän Single Sign Oniin.
<Mikaela> käyttävät, niillä snappy on käytössä jo nyt
<Mikaela> ja sillä kirjaudut sovellusvalikoimaan ja launchpadiin ja kaikkialle
<Mikaela> https://login.ubuntu.com
<Thaurwylth> Wuhú, kiitoksia tiedoista.
<Jins> Moi nyt tuli paha ajatus jumi
<Jins> eli olen värkkäämässä bcachen kanssa ja nyt pitäs mountata serious directory in preparation for grup install
<Jins> Mut laitanko mie sen tuonne /dev/bcache0 vai /dev/sdb1
<Tomin> uskoakseni liität bcache0:n (jos se on juuri- tai bootosio) ja asennat sen grubin kiintolevylle (et osion) /dev/sdb
<Tomin> itsellänikin käytössä bcache, mutt käytän sitä vain home-osiolle
<tale> Pitäisi rakentaa kone Ubuntu Studiota varten. Osaako ne ääniohjelmat joita muusikko käyttää hyödyntää moniydinsuoritinta? Eli kannattaako olla i5 vai olisiko i3 ihan yhtä hyvä?
<elias_a> Juu.
<Tekno_> no varmaan riippuu mitä ohjelmaa käyttä
<elias_a> Eroa ei juuri huomaa.
<elias_a> Toki real-time -miksauksessa efektien lisääminen lisää latenssia.
<elias_a> Aika paljon niitä saa olle ennen kuin se oikeasti aiheuttaa hankaluuksia.
<tale> En tiedä mitä ohjelmia käytetään, kun en itse  ymmärrä mitään tuosta musiikin teosta tietsikalla.
<elias_a> tale: Ohjaa asianomaisiin kanaviin.
<elias_a> tale: Pointtihan on se, että pitää tietää mitä tekee.
<elias_a> Prosutehot ym. tulee sitten perässä.
<tale> Ensin täytyy saada se kone siskon tyttärelle. Hän sitten osaa käyttää niitä multimediaohjelmia.
<Tomin> tiiän, että foorumilla on porukkaa, jotka tietää noista jutuista, mutta ne ei varmaankaan pyöri täällä irkissä
<Wnt> hmm, kun koittaa resetoida login.launchpad.net salasanaa, pääsee sähköpostin varmistus tokenin jälkeen syöttämään uuden salasanan ja painaa next, niin tulee vain plain HTMl sivu (ilman style sheettiä) jossa lukee "
<Wnt> Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<Tomin> aika loukkaus ;)
<Tomin> openbenchmark on toinen sivusto, missä tuo palautus ei toimi. Olen siitä joskus laittanut sähköpostia, mutta eipä vaikuttanut mihinkään
<ighea> Tästä nappaatte linux-yhteensopivan ihmeen pois minun nurkistani! http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/samsung-ativ-smart-pc-pro-xe700t1c-h01se-116-128gb-ssd/376606761
<tathhu> No voi hitsi
<Wnt> argh, launchpadissä on joku vammasesti toteutettu bottisuoja jonka laukasee firefoxin salasanan & emailin automaattinen täyttö
<Wnt> jos poistaa launchpad.net:iin tallennetun käyttäjätunnus+salasanayhdistelmän firefoxista, niin salasanan resetointi alkaa toimimaan...
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-11
<Mikaela> freenodesta löytyy myös #launchpad
<mlpug> latasin 15.10 betan, md5sum(isofile) täsmää
<mlpug> kun laitan sen tikulle, boottaan ja checkaan sieltä niin sanoo "errors found in two files"
<mlpug> tarkoittaako tämä oikeasti, että jotain bittejä kääntyi siirrossa vai onko normaalia, että nämä esiversiot valittaa?
<Tm_T> mlpug: tikku kunnossa?
<mlpug> Tm_T, jaa. no enhän mä siitä ole satavarma. Ehkä sitten kokeilen toisella tikulla, jos ei joku kohta paljasta, että ne betassa kuuluukin olla 2 tiedostoa "väärin"
<Thaurwylth> Se buutin luontihan on kertaprosessi siinä mielessä, että siinä saattaa mennä jotakin väärin, vaikka alkuperäinen levykuva olisi OK. Ja tietty tikku saattaa olla muutenkin rikki.
<Tm_T> minun kokemus on että tikut menee aika tiheään rikki kun niihin kirjoitetaan imageja
<mlpug> joo. kyllä se taitaa tikun vika tai siirtovirhe olla kun ei askubuntusta tai muualtakaan löydy oikein mitään
<mlpug> teen uuden
<Thaurwylth> Jos tuo muuten menee kerran väärin, niin käykö niin, että kaikki uudelleenluontiyritykset samalle tikulle ovat sen jälkeen tuomittuja?
<Mikaela> ei ellei laite ole rikki
<Thaurwylth> Entäs tuo rikkoutuminen, miten tuommoinen solid state -asia ylipäätään hajoaa, voiko siihen tulla semmoinen yksittäinen virhe, että toisella kirjoituskerralla data meneekin eri kohtaan eikä se haittaa? Aika useinhan se tikku on paljon suurempi kuin kirjoitettava levykuva.
<puhuri> onkos joku tunkenut taas WindowsXP-levyjä trumpetin täyteen kun fi.archive.ubuntu.com ei taaskaan toimi (kotoa, yliopistolta eikä hollannista)
<ninnnu> puhuri: TTY:n levyjärjestelmä heitti voltin
<tathhu> oispa heittäny ampeerin
<tathhu> öhhö etsin takkini ja jatkan nukkumista
<puhuri> ninnnu: eli isompi ongelma sitten. Onneksi helppo vaihtaa ruotsiin: sudo sed  -i.fi 's/fi.archive/se.archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-12
<Mikaela> minä pidän yhä mirrrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt:stä vaikka sillä välillä tuleekin se invalid redirect message ja joutuu tyhjentämään mitkä ne kaksi kansiota nyt olivatkaan. kovin moni ei taida edes olla tietoinen, että Suomessa on kaksi muutakin peiliä, kuin trumpetti, http://mirrors.nic.funet.fi/ubuntu/ ja http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/archive.ubuntu.com/
<Mikaela> kapsilla oli muuten myös levypalvelin temppuillut toissapäivänä
<markosu> Mistä lähtisin tutkimaan ongelmaa kubuntu 14.04 että switch users toiminnallisuus ei toimi ennen kuin käyttäjän session saa vapautettua? Onko tuo lightdm:n hommia?
<Olotila> Err http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com vivid-updates InRelease
<Olotila> ei toimi ubuntu software center suomen osalta?
<Mikaela> Olotila: suomen peilin levypalvelin temppuilee 2015-09-11 22:15:42+0300 < puhuri> ninnnu: eli isompi ongelma sitten. Onneksi helppo vaihtaa ruotsiin: sudo sed  -i.fi 's/fi.archive/se.archive/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Olotila> huh, kiitos
<Olotila> repes jo 5% pällistä
<Mikaela> eipä kestä
<Mikaela> Kubuntusta en osaa sanoa, se voi olla lightdm tai sitten se voi olla kdm ja 15.04:llä se on sddm.
<markosu> lightbox kyseessä
<markosu> Ilmeisesti sessioiden välillä voi hyppiä alt+ctrl+F7 / F8.. miten saisin perustettua vielä yhden jossa näkyisi login ruutu uutta sessiota varten, en siis tiedä miten saan lisättyä sessioiden määrä
<markosu> jos samalle koneelle pitäisi kirjautua vielä kolmas käyttäjä
<tale> markosu: Eikö olisi parempi korjata se swithc user toimimaan?
<markosu> tale: En oikein löytänyt mitään viitteitä siihen ainakaan lightdm.logista.. osaamista kun ei löydy enempää mistä lähteä etsimään vikaa
<tale> markosu: Google löytää juttua, muillakin samaa ongelmaa. Ratkaisua ei vielä näkynyt...
<markosu> tale: Ok
<tale> markosu: Mitä tarkoitat käyttäjän session vapauttamisella?
<markosu> tale: Sitä että ainoana vaihtoehtona näkyy unlock (nappina) lock screen tilassa, joskus taas näkyy switch user ja unlock napit, joskus switch nappi toimii eli tarjoaa erillisessä popupissa "Start new session"..
<markosu> tale: Esim. äsken kun kokeilin niin switch user taas toimi niin kuin piti
<tale> markosu: Oletko koittanut vaihtaa toisen display managerin?
<markosu> tale: En ole vielä, ehdotuksia hyvistä vaihtoehdoista?
<tale> markosu: gdm3?
<markosu> tale: vaihto ei varmaan aiheuta ongelmia? :)
<tale> markosu: Jos aiheuttaa niin vaihda takaisin. Tai kokeile lisää display managereita.
<markosu> tale: Pitää testata, thx
<markosu> Ilmeisesti tuo switch user kohta on kde:n palikka. Tarkastelin sitä vähän tarkemmin niin ilmeisesti ne napit mee päällekkäin ja päällimmäisenä näkyy unlock nappi
<Mikaela> missäpäin pitäisi pyydellä, että joku pystyttää Ubuntullekin http://httpredir.debian.org/ ? luulisi, ettei pitäisi muokata kovin pljon, jotta tuo vain käyttäisi Ubuntu peilejä Debianin sijaan
<Juhai> W: Tiedoston http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/InRelease nouto ei onnistunut    W: Tiedoston http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/InRelease nouto ei onnistunut    W: Tiedoston http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg nouto ei onnistunut  Yhteyden fi.archive.ubuntu.com avaus ei onnistu: 80 (2001:708:310:54::102). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:708:310:54
<Juhai> tuollasen antaa, kun yrittää tuota steamia asentaa
<Juhai> Nuo ohjeet mitä netistä oon löytäny on nyt aika tarkkaa kokeiltu et nyt alkaa jo epätoivo vähän hiipiä niskaa
<Juhai> mietin tuossa, että onko se tuosta fi.archivesta nyt kiinni, jos kokeilis englanninkieliseks tän härpäkkeen ni yrittäskö se eri serveril?
<tathhu> Hmm, bq'lta vois tulla 4G-luuri ubuntulla :P Meizu vähän liian OP/iso mulle :(
<tathhu> E5 oli just kiva
<Korsi> minä just vaihoin sources lististä kaikki ruotsalaiselle peilille nii rupes pelittää
<ninnnu> Juhai: fi.archiven levypalvelin ns. laski alleen. voi olla heikkoa saatavuutta ennen ensi viikkoa
<Juhai> ok. kiitoksia
<SuperPaco> hello does any know how I can take an screen shot from a combination of key stroke
<puhuri> fi.archive osoittaa canonicalin palvelimelle, joten nyt pitäisi muuttamattakin toimia
<Mikaela> !en SuperPaco
<Mikaela> SuperPaco: for English support, /join #ubuntu, this channel is just for support in Finnish
<Mikaela> näköjään ovat nyt vaihtaneet
<Mikaela> 2015-09-12 23:41:45+0300 -- lubotu3 ~lubotu3@ubuntu/bot/lubotu :is messaging you, and you have umode +g.
<Mikaela> niimpä tietysti
<anacron> kaikkea sitä, sen lisäks että steam toimii nykyään linuxilla niin soitin tänään musaa aikakoodatuilla vinyyleillä ja editoin videota blenderillä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-13
<Mikaela> :)
<tathhu> :3
<pesasa> Hmm... Onkos 14.04:ssä firefoxiin suomenkielen paketti jossain? Jostain syystä firefox-locale-* näyttää löytyvän vaikka millä kielellä paitsi suomeksi.
<tale> pesasa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/firefox-locale-fi
<pesasa> Miksei tuo näy apt-cachella?
<pesasa> Paitsi, että nyt näkyi, kun haki nimellä.
<pesasa> Jaa. Joku on kääntänyt tuon kuvauksen.
<pesasa> Eli 'apt-cache search firefox finnish' ei näyttänyt mitään ja 'apt-cache search firefox language' näytti kaikki muut kielet paitsi suomen.
<pesasa> Hyvä, hyvä.
<Mikaela> voi myös käyttää "sudo apt-get install $(check-language-support -l fi)"
<pesasa> Mikaela: Kappas.
<Tomin> Mikaela: enpäs tiennyt tuommoisesta komennosta, kiitos :)
<Mikaela> eipä kestä. se tekee saman kuin "kielituki" tai mikä olikaan valittaessaan vajaasta kielituesta tms
<Tomin> joo, mutta joskus olisi kiva katella niitä tarvittavia pakettejakin. Olen kokenut apt:lla niiden etsimisen vähän työlääksi
<tathhu> huhhu
<tathhu> asensinpa mintin läppäriin
<tathhu> (laiskotti niin paljon etten jaksanu asentaa vaa ubuntu + cinnamon :P)
<Mikaela> eikö Ubuntusta löydy Cinnamon rinnakkaisjakelua?
<elias_a> Mikaela: Miksi pitäisi olla?
<jjo> koska se on paras tarjolla olevistä työpöytäympäristöistä?
<Mikaela> ettei kukaan asenna mintiä siksi? luulin vain kaikille työpöytäympäristöille olevan omansa, mutta kai minimalillakin pärjäisi
<jjo> no, onhan sille nightly-repot vissiin edelleen
<Mikaela> paras taitaa tosin olla MATE :P
<jjo> mint oli kyllä aiemmin ainakin aika kaamea viritys
<jjo> nyt kun ne perustuvat ubuntun lts:iin ja debian stableen, niin tilanne lienee hieman parempi
<Mikaela> tukevatko ne nykyään virallisesti päivitystä jakeluversiosta toiseen?
<jjo> en tiedä mikä virallinen kanta on nykyään
<anacron> onks kokemuksia raw kuvien käsittelystä
<anacron> testailin tollasta ku darktable joka hoiti kyllä homman mut vois tutustua vähän muihinkin softiin
<Tekno_> joo
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-12
<pesasa> Itse olen toteuttanut (vaimolle ja äidille) kuvien siirron puhelimesta koneelle OwnCloudin ja sen instant uploadin avulla. Tosin ilman kansiointia.
<Tm_T> pesasa: mulla se toimi niin huonosti että se tais vaan jäädä pois
<pesasa> Tm_T: Aiemmin toi olikin toteutettu typerästi. Se kopsi kuvan puhelimessa albumikansiosta owncloud-kansioon ja synkkasi sen sitten sieltä sen sijaan, että olisi vaan kopioinut suoraan palvelimelle.
<pesasa> Kaikki kuvat oli sen jälkeen tuplasti tilaa viemässä.
<pesasa> Nykyään kuitenkin jo fiksumpi.
<Tm_T> pesasa: milloin tuo muuttui?
<Mirv> FYI välitin tiedän Canonicalille tuosta ubuntu.fi-omistuksen muutoksesta, ja sieltä tuli kiitos-vastaus. sanoin kyllä ettei tarvita mihinkään eikä redirectikään ole toiminut aikoihin, mutta jos pitävät vaikka kirjaa trademarkin käytöstä ja heillä on tapa toimia niin parempi että tieto kulkee..
<Mirv> tiedon
<Mirv> sinänsä ihan ok hankkija tuo, koska ns puhtaasti kiinnostunut vain domain-rahastuksesta eikä sen kummempia agendoja hyödyntää nimeä
<pesasa> Tm_T: Olisko ollu alkuvuodesta vai viime vuoden puolella.
<elias_a> Äh - archive manager epäonnistuu yhden zip-paketin avaamisessa. Olen tehnyt paketin useamman kerran. Mites archive manager käynnistetään komentoriviltä?
<Tomin> tarvitseeko olla archive manager, käytän yleensä zip ja unzip komentoja jos pitää zippejä käsitellä päätteessä
<elias_a> Tomin: No ei välttämättä tarvitse mutta minua kiinnostaa mikä se tarkempi virheilmo on. Kyse on ihan salasanattomasta zipistä minkä Owncloud on tehnyt.
<elias_a> File-roller se näyttää olevan.
<Tomin> aivan
<Tomin> olisikohan file-roller
<elias_a> Eipä onnistu debuggaaminen kun edes komentoriviltä käynnistettynä ei sylje mitään virheilmoja. Harmi.
<Tomin> oho, en huomannut, että olit löytänyt tuon ennen minua :)
<elias_a> Eipä se mitään :)
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti tuo mun Owncloud tekee viallisia zip-tiedostoja. No, olenhan joka tapauksessa korvaamassa sitä nextcloudilla.
<StockAntenna> mitä nää on? jotain ilmaisia pilviä vapaasoftaväelle?
<Tomin> joo, ilmasta pilveä, mutta tarttee oman laitteiston (palvelimen). pitäs jossain vaiheessa laittaa itekin toi nextcloud pystyyn
<puhuri> onkos jossain miksi tuo nextcloud on forkattu owncloudista ?
<puhuri> vai normaalisti mennyt palkokasveja vääriin paikkoihin eri ihmisillä?
<Tomin> paras mitä nopeasti löysin: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OwnCloud-Forked-To-NextCloud ilmeisesti jostain nextcloudin sivuilta kaivamalla voisi löytyä vähän lisää
<elias_a> puhuri: On palkokasveja ja syynä on kehittäjien erimielisyydet markkinointi-ihmisten kanssa, kuten tavallista. :P
<puhuri> eli ihan normaali tarina, no toivottavasti sitten hyvää jatkuu
<pesasa> Noista on useampi haastattelukin. Julkistuksen yhteydessä Brian Lunduke haastatteli NextCloudin tyyppejä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfokaX2r8g
<pesasa> Yleensä, kun noilta kysytään syitä, sanovat aika korrektisti, että eivät halua ruveta kummemmin kommentoimaan OwnCloudin juttuja, mutta kertovat kyllä, mikä NextCloudissa on paremmin.
<pesasa> Eli ohjelmoijilta ei vaadita cla-sopimuksia, kaikki palikat ovat avoimia (oc:ssä oli myös suljettuja) ja eivät keskity pelkästään tiedostopilveen vaan muihinkin sovelluksiin.
<pesasa> Ylipäätään yrittävät saada enemmän yhteisöllisyyttä tekemiseen ja pitää bisneksen tukitoiminnoissa.
<pesasa> Ja laittavat NextCloud-brandin yhtiöstä erilliselle säätiölle, eli tolla yrittävät varmaan suojata nimen mahdollisten sijoittajien äkkiliikkeitä vastaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-14
<Echramath> Hmmm #toisaalla kummastellaan, onko upstart korvattu jollain?
<ninnnu> systemd on tulossa kovaa vauhtia
<Echramath> Aaa, homma nimi siis oli, että käyttäjä halusi asentaa vt-päätteen, asensi ohjeen mukaan upstartin ja kone ei enää bootannut
<Tomin> joo, jännä, kun julkaisivat CUPS 2.2 (oikeastaan jo 2.2b2) ja siinä on nyt Upstart-tuki uutena. vähän myöhässä ehkä? käyttääkö yksikään jakelu enää edes Upstartia oletuksena uusissa versioissaan?
<Tomin> voi toki olla, että tuo on vaan hämäävästi laitettu tuohon release notes -listaan ja tarkoittaa vähän jotain muuta
<Echramath> Ohje oli tämä näemmä https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<puhuri> tuon voisi korvata systemd-aikakaudella tällä: TL;DR: To make use of a serial console, just use console=ttyS0 on the kernel command line, and systemd will automatically start a getty on it for you.
<puhuri> sarjakonsoli on muuten hyödyllinen (libvirt) virtuaalikoneiden kanssa kun sitten virsh console -komennolla pääsee koneeseen käsiksi ilman mitään graaisia kilkkeitä
<Echramath> Eiks sinne tarvi noita konffata mitään nopeuksia tai termistyyppiä?
<puhuri> ne voi laittaa tuohon console=ttyS0 perään pilkoilla erotettuna
<ansa> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/working_with_the_serial_console
<pesasa> Tomin: Oliko Upstart käytössä jossain muualla kuin Ubuntu-varianteissa?
<Tomin> on se ollut ainakin Fedorassa
<Tomin> pesasa: ^ (ikinä muista laittaa tätä)
<puhuri> cetos6:ssa on eli redhatissa kai sitten myös
<puhuri> * centos
<pesasa> Ai. Mä olen Centosissa törmännyt vaan systemd:hen.
<puhuri> seiskassa varmaan onkin, mutta joutunut hysteerisistä syistä kutosen kanssa pelaamaan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-17
<Echramath> Totesin tässä, että kovalevy huutaa, topin mukaan koko swappi on käytössä ja vähän sen jälkeen totesin, että kone ei vastaa mihinkään, virtuaalikonsoliinkaan ei pääse kun login timeouttaa, joten ivo-boottia
<Echramath> Sama toistui, en tosin ehtinyt tsekkaamaan tilannetta
<Echramath> Johtopäätös: otin koko swapin käytöstä?
<Mikaela> Jos asetit vm.swappiness nollaksi?
<ansa> ei se varmaan käytännössä vaikuta jos joku softa päättää viedä kaiken muistin
<ansa> luultavasti oom-killer olisi jossain vaiheessa reagoinut, mutta siinä voi tovi vierähtää odotellessa
<Echramath> No mä nyt vaan poistin sen swappiosion käytöstä, pitäiskö tuota swappinessia säätää?
<Echramath> Maallikkona aattelis, että jos softa vie kaiken muistin ja käytössä on vaan ddr-kampaa, oom-killer iskee aikaisemmin kehiin ja tappaa sen ennen kuin swappaaminen juustoaa koko i/on
<ansa> jep
<Mikaela> Omasta kokemuksesta OOM-killer iski nopeammin swappinessin ollessa yksi kuin nolla(pois päältä)
<puhuri> onko jotain suhteeelisen modernia (= kaupasta ostettavissa) USB-wifi-tikkua, joka toimisi erityisesti hostap:n kanssa?
<puhuri> ubuntun wifi-sivut vaikuttivat olevan 12.04 ja vanhempaa kamaa
<Echramath> No ei se kyllä näimmä auttanut...
<Echramath> Jospa tiputtaisin fsb:tä takaisinpäin, haulikkohommiksihan tämä menee mutta ainakin ajallisesti sopisi lähteeksi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-18
<_nothing_> Nyt on pieni huoli, pelkään että tuliko jotain pöpöjä.. Kokeilin siis tätä : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eqVWri4C4M, jos joku viittisi katsoa ja neuvoa taas?
<ninnnu> no pikakelaamalla ainoa hämmentävä on toi xorg-edgersin lisääminen, mutta pläräämällä näytti ihan legitiltä
<ninnnu> noin muuten näyttää siltä että käytetään vain perusrepojen tuotteita ja Blizzardin omia softia, mitkä on ihan legittejä
<_nothing_> Kannattaisiko se poistaa?
<ninnnu> no jos sieltä tuli kakkaa niin hävisit jo
<ninnnu> mut ku googlailee niin luultavasti toi on ihan ok, sen verran monista paikoista viitataan sinne
<mjr> afaik se on ihan ok, mut voihan siitä tulla satunnaisia ongelmia jos ei käytä virallisesti tuettuja X:iä ja ajureita
<ninnnu> mutta "lisää tää repo"-ohjeet kannattaa aina kyseealaistaa että 1) onko pakko 2) onko se repo legit
<mjr> varsinkin päivityksissä
<ninnnu> Näin niiku hösöä ja HotSia winellä pelaavana ei oo tarvinnu mitään lisärepoja ajureita varten että BattleNet näyttäisi normaalilta
<_nothing_> Mitä mun nyt kannattaisi tehdä? ..
<ninnnu> ei mitään. Pelaa sitä Diabloa
<ninnnu> lähinnä noin niiku tulevaisuutta varten
<_nothing_> Ei se toimi :D
<_nothing_> Pitäiskö mun vetää sit Ubuntu uudelleen alusta?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> sun pitää sössiä hyvin paljon pahemmin että tarvis pyöräyttää kokonaan uus asennus
<_nothing_> No mut jos ton mukana tuli jo jotain shaibaa..
<ninnnu> mitä shaibaa?
<_nothing_> Haittaohjelmia tms..
<ninnnu> tuon ohjeen seuraksena vai mistä meinaat että olis tullu?
<_nothing_> Tuon ohjeen mukana
<ninnnu> no en kattonu jokaista steppiä ja ohjetta, mutta olettaen että ei tehty muuta kui lisätty toi x-edgers PPA (ja sieltä tuoreempi ajuri), asennettu PlayOnLinux repoista ja BattleNet/Diablo3:n asennin Blizzardin sivuilta ja päristetty se PlayOnLinuxin läpi niin ei pitäs olla mitään
<_nothing_> Juuh.. Mietin silti uutta asennusta :I
<_nothing_> Oisko kellään muulla mielipidettä että mitä tehdä?
<puhuri> tarkistaa, että varmuuskopiot on kunniossa
<puhuri> mikä on hyvä yleisohje moneen tilanteeseen, kuten esimerkiksi jos on lähdössä koneen kanssa reissuun
<_nothing_> Noniin
<_nothing_> Nyt mulla on työpöydällä tuo uusin Ubuntun iso-tiedosto ja ajattelin että laitan sen dvdlle, että miten sen mahdan tehdä?
<Tomin> tästä on jo aikaa, mutta jos klikkaat sitä oikealla hiirennapilla, niin tuleeko valikkoon vaihtoehto kirjoita levylle?
<Tomin> Braserolla voi joka tapauksessa polttaa noita ja sitä se käyttää tuossakin tapauksessa
<nothing> Noniin, olen nyt Linuxdvdlla liikenteessa, miten saan Ubuntun pois
<Echramath> Siis pois mistä?
<nothing> Siis poistaa se kokonaan ja asentaa uudelleen
<ninnnu> ennen kuin teet mitään
<ninnnu> niin ootko varma ettei sulla ole mitään mitä haluut säilyttää
<Echramath> Jos siellä koneella ei ole mitään muuta niin aina voi asentaa päälle vaan, siellä on käsittääkseni yhä se "käytä koko levy -optio"
<Echramath> Pitäisköhän vetää toi asennus virtuaalikoneeseen ihan vaan nähdäkseen, että miltä se näyttää nykyään...
<ninnnu> asennat samalla tavalla kui ekalla kierroksella
<ninnnu> mutta mä väitän edelleen että melko turhaa asentaa uudelleen
<nothing> Ei ole Ubuntun puolella mitaan tarkeaa
<Echramath> Harvoin kai noista extrarepoista mitään tarkoituksella vahingollista paskaa tulee mutta versioriippuvuussekoiluja tietysti ehkä?
<ninnnu> sitten teet niinkuin olisit asentamassa ekaa kertaa
<nothing> Eli voin valkata tasta tyopoydalta install ja asentaa sen paalle vai
<ninnnu> ju
<nothing> Sorry tas ei oo aakkosia naemma
<nothing> Mutta juu, mina yritan, katotaan mita tapahtuu >D
<_nothing_> Dodii
<_nothing_> Noniin, tarttis saada Spotify Ubuntuun, teenkö tämän ohjeen mukaan? https://www.spotify.com/fi/download/linux/
<_nothing_> Vai lataanko Windows -version ja Winellä?
<ansa> tuo toimii
<Echramath> Näi o
<_nothing_> Kumpi? :D
<Echramath> Linux-versio pelaa
<Echramath> Luultavasti se Windows-versiokin kyllä Winellä mutta miksi kikkailla
<_nothing_> Selvä, tartteeko tehdä nuo kaikki 4 komentoa?
<Echramath> Juu
<Echramath> Jos esim. et aja updatea niin se ei vielä tajua että siellä mitään spotifya on
<_nothing_> Okok, mites se sitten tapahtuu? :I
<ninnnu> ajamalla noi neljä komentoa
<_nothing_> Ookkei
<ninnnu> ei sun tarvi tehdä muuta
<_nothing_> Sitten seuraavaksi tarttisin sen komennon että Windows- puolella ei kello jätätä sitä 3 tuntia
<ninnnu> sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 1
<ninnnu> kannattaa alkaa kirjaamaan näitä kaikkia ylös jos meinaat vetää Windows-hengessä useitaki kertoja käyttistä uudelleen
<Echramath> netti väittäis että [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation]
<Echramath> "RealTimeIsUniversal"=dword:00000001
<Echramath> En ole koskaan kokeillut
<ninnnu> niin no, riippuu kummalta puolelta haluaa tunata
<Echramath> UTC on ja pysyy
<ninnnu> joku huhu vain kertoi että vaikka Windows ymmärtääki jotain UTC-ajasta niin silti voi tapahtua Hassuja Juttuja
<_nothing_> ninnnu, tein työpöydälle tekstitiedoston johon sitten lisäilen kaikkea
<ninnnu> ja sitten sä hukkaat sen tekistiedoston kun teet uuden voltin
<_nothing_> Kopioin nuo ulkoiselle
<_nothing_> +kovolle
<_nothing_> Varmuuskopioita tarkoitan
<_nothing_> Sitten taas kymysys, sain aikaisemmalla asetuksella tehtäväpalkkiin semmonen kuvakkeen jota painaa niin näkee työpöydän ja kaikki softat menee piiloon?
<_nothing_> Dodi, etenee
<_nothing_> Nyt olisi taas tyhmä kymysys, eli jos pistän Mircin pieneksi niin se katoaa kokonaan tehtäväpalkista, miten sen voisi korjata?
<_nothing_> XChat?
<ninnnu> esim. se
<Tekno> suosittelen hexchattiä
<Tekno> vähä tuoreempi vissii ku xchat
<Tekno> ja ilmane
<Tekno> eiks xchattiin tullu joku maksullisuus hässäkkä joskus
<_nothing_> https://hexchat.github.io/downloads.html
<_nothing_> Ilmeisesti lataan tuon Linux PPA jutskan?
<_nothing_> Kokeillas
<ninnnu> sä teet tän liian windowsmaisesti
<ninnnu> lähtökohta on että PPA:ta ei lisätä ellei oo riittävän hyvä syy (esim. tuoreempi versio jossa on juttuja mitä haluat)
<ninnnu> hexchat löytyy perusrepoista, ota sieltä
<ninnnu> ts. kun sulle sanotaan "asenna tää softa" niin ekana ei avata googlea ja harrasteta tarkkusklikkailua, vaan Software Center (mikä se ny onkaan suomeksi) ja katotaan onko siellä
<Mikaela> En ole varma päteekö HexChattiin,  ZNChen ei ainakaan (repoissa aina vanhat turvattomat bugiset versiot, joita joutuu aina selittämään)
<elias_a> No kyllä sieltä nyt joku käyttökelpoinen client löytyy joka tapauksessa.
<_nothing_> HexChat käytössä nyt, miten tällä pääsee useammalle serverille?
<_nothing_> Ahaa nyt hokasin
<_nothing_> Tää HexChat on kätevä softa näemmä, kiitän =)
<Tekno> ole hyvä
<_nothing_> Tyhmä kymysys, miksi ei näy olevan asennettuna koneeseen vaikka on?
<Echramath> Mistä katsot?
<_nothing_> Ubuntu Softwaresta
<Echramath> Olikos se siellä kuitenkin?
<Echramath> Listattuna ylipäätään
<Echramath> Voihan se bugatakin se lista toki
<_nothing_> Ei ole lainkaan, siksi kysyn
<ninnnu> mikä softa?
<Echramath> Kai mulla tää koko softwarehärveli on hajonnut kokonaan :D
<ninnnu> arpana vois heittää että "koska asensit PPA:sta", mutta emt
<Echramath> Tosiaan noissa repojutuissa on toki se, että jos paketti on universen puolella ei välttämättä ole takeita, että siitä on kurantti versio jaossa
<_nothing_> Asensin sen Ubuntu Softwaren kautta
<_nothing_> Piti näemmä bootata
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-12
<rs_> toimiiko muilla forum.ubuntu-fi.org ?
<Mirv> rs_: ei, lähes koko Nebula on alhaalla
<Mirv> http://www.nebula.fi/node/1712
<rs_> ahaa ilmankos ei oo toiminut
<Talikka> Kauhean hankalaksi meni ubuntu mate 16.04.3, en onnistunut asentamaan tiettyjä sovelluksia jotka olivat aiemmin olleet helppoja
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-13
<elias_a> https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/kyberturvallisuus/haavoittuvuudet/2017/haavoittuvuus-2017-029.html
<elias_a> Onkos ubuntuun jo paikka?
<ninnnu> Debianiin ainakin tuli Bluez-päivitys hetki sitten. Tai ainakin DSA
<ninnnu> jännä silleen että Cert-fi ei oo huudellu Broadcomin wifien vastaavasta vammasta
<elias_a> ninnnu: Oliskos linkkiä advisoryyn tms.? Voisin kysellä niiltä.
<ninnnu> https://blog.exodusintel.com/2017/07/26/broadpwn/ vaikka tästä. Tai ihan vain CVE-2017-9417
<ninnnu> CERTillä tippu pallot kans melko pahasti EternalBluen kohdalla. Ei oikein suju niillä tää vuosi..
<elias_a> ninnnu: Eiks niillä ole ollut tuosta mitään? :O
<ninnnu> no, siis
<ninnnu> "oli"
<ninnnu> tai oli niillä se uutinen, mutta seki tuli vasta ku Wncry söi
<ninnnu> https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/kyberturvallisuus/haavoittuvuudet/2017/haavoittuvuus-2017-005.html mutta tää on ainoa haavarapo
<ninnnu> "Hyväksyikäyttö: Palvelunestohyökkäys". Ettei vain olis sattunu nenään vähän enemmänki..
<elias_a> Miten wintöötin SMB-toteutus liittyy Broadcomin vammaan? Kaksi eri asiaa?
<ninnnu> Kaksi eri asiaa
<elias_a> Okei.
<ninnnu> Mutta toinen merkittävä tapaus tältä vuodelta ku CERTiltä tippuu pallot maahan
<elias_a> Putosin kärryiltä.
<elias_a> Okei.
<Echramath> Supermariobrosportteja ei tietty kannata pitää auki ainakaan internettiin
<elias_a> En tajua enää mistään mitään näköjään...
<ninnnu> Echramath: Jotkut tekee silti niin. Wncry:n hienous oli että näki mihin kaikkialle pääsee uimaan ku vain huutaa julkiverkkoon auki oleville SMB:ille ja ui niistä sitten syvemmälle sisäverkkoihin
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-14
<Talikka> Nyt on vihdoin ensimmäinen kunnon Linux-kurssi menossa (työskentelen sivutoimisesti eräässä osuuskunnassa Hämeenlinnassa). Perustaitoja eläkeläisille ja muillekin. Mutta kyllä on näille kursseille ollut hankala saada ihmisiä kohtalaisesta mainostuksesta huolimatta.
<Talikka> Kolmas peruskurssi nyt on puolivälissä. Aiemmat ovat olleet puoliksi Windowsilla. Nyt vain Ubuntu MATE.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-15
<StockAntenna> aika sekoa opettaa linukkaa normaali-ihmisille
<elias_a> Niin olisi.
<elias_a> Onneksi siellä opetataan GNU/Linux-pohjaisten käyttöjärjestelmän käyttöä.
<elias_a> Sen sijaan ihmisten olisi hyvä miettiä käyttämiensä käsitteiden merkitystä.
<elias_a> Linukkahan on lineaarinen vahvistin. Sen ominaisuuksien ja käytön opettaminen taviksille olisi kiistämättä aika mieletöntä. :P
<StockAntenna> niinhän se on
<StockAntenna> kerran yksi amatööri selosti tunnin kilowatin linukkaansa kännissä
<StockAntenna> eipä tuo GNU-eläinkään hyvin mene perille, kerran eukko kysyi kun näytin jotain GNU-tilaisuuden kuvaa miksi yksi on pukeutunut lehmäksi?
<pesasa> No, miksi oli? ;-)
<StockAntenna> sehän oli toki GNU-eläin
<StockAntenna> eikä lehmä
<pesasa> Juu, ymmärsin kyllä.
<puhuri> miten paljon noissa opetetaan varsinaisesti linuxin käyttöä? Verrattuna "näin käynnistät internetin (= selain) ja tekstieditorin"?
<puhuri> on kanssa todettu Aallossa, että pitää pitää ensimmäisten laskareiden aluksi pikakurssi Linuxin käytöstä, että selviävät kurssista. Voi excel vähän yskäistä kun sille syöttää puoli teratavua CSV-tiedostoa harjoitustyötä varten...
<StockAntenna> eiköhän noilla koiteta saada pois pelkoa vapaita käyttiksiä kohtaan ja näyttää, että niillä voi selata interwebsejä siinä missä epävapailla
<elias_a> puhuri: Tsekkasitkos sen uusiseelantilaisen NMEA-laitepajan?
<jjo> johan tossa selain + editori on paljonkin jo editorin valitsee hyvin...
<puhuri> elias_a: en tarkemmin ehtinyt ihmetellä
<jjo> ei se käynnistäminen vaan pois pääseminen
<elias_a> Äh. Miksi ihmeessä gedit on alkanut hävittää edellisten käsiteltyjen tiedostojen listaa....
<Echramath> elias_a: Joku hämmentyi niistä
<pesasa> elias_a: g**** Tossa syy.
<pesasa> Ei sen puoleen, kyllä KDE-puolellakin hukataan ominaisuuksia. Vaihtoivat taannoin kuvakaappaustyökalun Ksnapshotista Spectacleksi. Ennen muutosta kuvat tallennettiin aina oletuksena samaan paikkaan kuin edellinen ja automaattisesti juoksevaa numeroa kasvattaen.
<pesasa> Nyt uudessa tallennuspaikaksi tarjotaan vähän kerrasta riippuen joko ~/Pictures tai /. :-(
<pesasa> Eli ensimmäisellä "Tallenna nimellä..." -valinnalla tarjoaa juurta, seuraavilla ~/Pictures-hakemistoa.
<elias_a> Harrison-Stetson -tallennus.
<Tekno_> mitä farkkujen mitois tarkottaa esim 33R tai 32S
<Talikka> puhuri: esim. päivitysten ja uusien ohjelmien asennus on syytä opettaa, ja kyllä toisaalta mate-käyttöliittymä on hieman erikoinen jos on aiemmin käyttänyt windowsia
<puhuri> Joo - ja kannattaa varmaan ottaa se harvinaisen yleinen tapaus, jossa päivitykset hajoavat jonkun riippivuuden takia; tosin sitä on tietysti vaikea demota
<puhuri> muutaman kerran on jäänyt automaattipäivitykse etenemättä kun on kehittänyt jonkun konfliktin jota automaagi ei ole osannut hoitaa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-16
<Talikka> Minä en muista että automaattiset päivitykset olisivat minulla koskaan toimineet.
<Talikka> Aina on pitänyt käskeä etsimään ja päivittämään.
<Echramath> Eiks se toimis idioottivarmasti jos käskis cronissa aptia?
<Talikka> en ole koskaan käyttänyt cronia
<Talikka> no ei se haittaa, parempi ohjeistaa kurssilaisia tarkistamaan päivitykset itse viikoittain
<ninnnu> ei ne muista
<ninnnu> tai jaksa
<Talikka> Oma on sitten vikansa, kun eivät ole tarkkana kurssilla. Useimmat kyllä kirjoittavat vihkoonkin, varsinkin eläkeläiset.
<ninnnu> ei se johdu siitä ettei olis tarkkana kurssilla
<ninnnu> vaan siitä että päivittäiskäytössä muistais joka kerta painella nappeja
<ninnnu> antaa myös vähän huonon kuvan linuxista ku on ainoa isoista joka ei osaa itse keräillä tai edes huudella päivityksistä
<Tomin> Fedora ja Debian Gnome-työpöydällä ilmoittavat kyllä nykyään ihan mukavasti päivityksistä Gnome Softwaren kautta
<ninnnu> mulla on muistaakseni päivitykset toiminu aina niin kuin on klikkaillu valikoista
<ninnnu> ainoa vamma tossa on että mistään ei voi hiirellä klikkailla vanhojen kerneleiden poistoa
<ninnnu> -> aikapommi
<ninnnu> Pitää konffata itse /etc/apt/:stä
<elias_a> Mulla on toiminut automaattipäivitysten muistutus aina.
<elias_a> Ei mitään ongelmaa.
<Talikka> pelkkä muistutus? sitä en ole tainnut kookeilla
<elias_a> En halua että päivitykset asennetaan esim kun olen reissun päällä ja joku voi mennä pieleen.
<elias_a> Siksi käytän sitä ilmoitusta ja komentelen käsin päivitykset asennukseen.
<puhuri> niin itsellänikin on omissa koneissa, mutta vanhemmalle väestölle päivitysten pitäisi toimia
<puhuri> tai sitten pitäisi vaan vierailla useammin, jossa siinäkin on tietysti hyvät puolensa
<Echramath> Ser kerneleitten määrä pitäis tosiaan voida rajoittaa
<Echramath> Tekno_: Olisko tuumakoko, slim ja regular (jos et jo saanu selville)
<Tekno_> kuulemma lahkeen pitus
<Tekno_> regular, short ja loong
<Tekno_> vai mitkä ny olika
<Tekno_> se kuitenki
<Echramath> Jaa jaa, sehän on usein tuumina sekin kyllä
<ninnnu> Echramath: pystyy (muistaakseni), mutta hiirikälissä ei ole mitään millä säätää noita.
<ninnnu> ja oletus on "säilytä kaikki"
<ninnnu> ja se on ongelma
<Echramath> Täysin älytön asetus vielä
<Echramath> Miksi kukaan haluaa 10 edellistä kerneliä
<ninnnu> silloin ei varmasti vahingossakaan tule poistaneeksi vääriä asioita :P
<puhuri> olen ihmetellyt, että miksi kone välillä tahmaa ja ilmeisesti syynä on se, että käytän suurta määrää gnome-terminaaleja
<puhuri> kaikkia ikkunoita kun hoitaa vain yksi prosessi ja jos se jostain syystä tahmaa niin kaikki on sitten seis
<puhuri> esim. joskus ei teksti tule terminaaliin vaikka ikkuna olisi focuksessa kunnes Alt-Tab:lla menee siihen takaisin
<puhuri> https://eklitzke.org/gnome-terminal-server
<puhuri> täytyy kokeilla jotain muuta vaihtoehtoa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-17
<Tekno_> kertokaa mitä tarkottaa televisioissa HDR tuki
